# Wie findet ihr den Wechsel zu F2P



## Vatenkeist (4. Juni 2010)

The Lord of the Rings Online&#153; Going Free-to-Play This Autumn!04-Jun-2010Coming this autumn, we are proud to announce a major update that will make The Lord of the Rings Online&#153; (LOTRO) free-to-play for everyone. LOTRO will be introducing a new pricing model which allows new players to download the game and play for free. 

Jun 4 2010, 14:00 GMTThe Lord of the Rings Online™ Going Free-to-Play This Autumn!
Coming this autumn, we are proud to announce a major update that will make The Lord of the Rings Online™ (LOTRO) free-to-play for everyone. LOTRO will be introducing a new pricing model which allows new players to download the game and play for free. Everyone will be able to purchase expansions, quest packs, items, and account services a la carte from the new LOTRO Store, or join our VIP program to get unlimited access to all of the game’s content for one low price.

The best part is – as existing subscribers you’re automatically enrolled in our VIP program! As a VIP you’ll continue to get unlimited access to the game and all of the content you already enjoy, in addition to some extra perks! 

In addition to the new pricing model, the award winning story will be extended, a new region unveiled and much more!

LOTRO will offer players unlimited choice! 


*Free means Free! *– New players will be able to join with millions of other adventurers as they explore the most complete and authentic recreation of Middle-earth ever created and participate in LOTRO’s award-winning epic story up to level 50 completely free.
*new LOTRO Store introduced! *– The LOTRO Store will be loaded with thousands of convenience items as well as expansion packs, premium content, additional character slots, potions, character customisation and more! The LOTRO Store will be seamlessly integrated into the game allowing you new and exciting ways to enhance and customise your experience using Points which can be purchased in the store or earned through gameplay.
*Be a LOTRO VIP! *– Players who elect to become a LOTRO VIP will have unlimited access to all premium content, receive priority server access, 5 character slots as standard (excluding additional slots gained from Mines of Moria or the Adventurer's pack), a shared bank slot, and a monthly allotment of Points to spend in the new LOTRO Store. *NB: All current lifetime subscription holders will automatically become VIPs under the new pricing model.*

For more information, please see our special LOTRO free-to-play FAQ. Join the discussion in our forums at this link.

We’re very excited about LOTRO’s move to Free-to-Play and we can’t wait for you to see all the incredible changes the team has already made to the game.


----------



## Valinar (4. Juni 2010)

Habs mit erschrecken gelesen.
Das wars dann für mich.


----------



## Vetaro (4. Juni 2010)

Moment. Processing. 
http://www.lotro-eur...reetoplay/info/
Existiert. Ist ne echte unterseite der echten hauptseite.
Was.

Edit folgt.
EDIT, eine Minute Später: OH MEIN GOTT DAS IST KEIN FAKE
EDIT 2: Faya sagt das auch
EDIT 3, 16:02: Habe 'ne User-News abgeschickt (falls jemand anders schon eine geschickt hat, ist ja nicht schlimm)

EDIT 4: Hier mein Kommentar zum Thema:

Im Herbst wird Herr der Ringe Online für alle User kostenlos spielbar. Es ist möglich, eine "VIP"-Mitgliedschaft zu erlangen.

Als VIP spielt sich das spiel fast genauso wie jetzt, alle anderen Spieler können weniger Charaktere benutzen, weniger Rucksackplätze, weniger Eigenschaften ausrüsten, haben maximal 2 Gold, können nicht als Monster spielen und müssen sich beim Serverzugang in die Schlange stellen.

Ruhe bewahren. Auf den Balkon gehen und durchatmen.

Was geschieht mit Lifetime-Abos? Die werden zu VIP-Zugängen (es ist nicht die Rede von "für immer", aber wir nehmen das mal positiverweise an).

Das heisst. *Wer ein Lifetime-Abo hat, für den bleibt das Spiel praktisch identisch damit, wie es jetzt ist*. Anscheinend bekommen wir zusätzlich eine "Kleiderkammer", aber das klingt nicht beeindruckend.

Alle möglichen Aspekte können mit Punkten gekauft werden (wie z.B. das Goldmaximum anzuheben). Diese Punkte können auch im Spiel erworben werden.

Okay. Zeit, eine Meinung zu haben.

*Das mit den Punkten kennen wir aus Dungeons & Dragons Online*. Die Spieler sagen, es ist kein unmenschliches Sklaverei-System. Man kann sie in angemessenen Mengen durch Spielen verdienen.

*Es werden keine Level-80-Schwerter verkauft*. Kostenlose Spieler sind also (spielerisch) erstmal nur dadurch im Nachteil, dass sie viel weniger Eigenschaften und weniger Geld tragen können (ausser sie kaufen sich das dazu).

*Ist das ganze also gar nicht so schlimm?* Ich glaube es ist in Ordnung.

*Wird es Schwemme von hirnlosen blöden Spielern geben?* Ja, aber. Um nach Moria und in den Düsterwald zu gelangen, müssen sie bezahlen. Das bedeutet, Leute die sich einen Account erstellen, um durch die Gegend zu springen und ASDWSDFHRGASZG zu schreien, werden sich nicht dort aufhalten.
Abgesehen davon kann auch aktuell jeder der will einen Testaccount erstellen, und wir werden auch nicht von bescheuerten Dumpfbacken überrannt.

*Wird das Spiel sterben?* Gegenfrage: Bist du hirntot? Das System ist in DDO anscheinend erfolgreich. Sie haben es dort ertestet und haben es dann ausgeweitet. Wenn DDO anhand des Kostenlos+Itemshop-Systems verrecken würde, wären die Leute dann so blöd, das auf ein weiteres Spiel auszuweiten, nur damit auch dieses verkackt?

*Ist das ganze letztendlich vielleicht sogar gut für die Spieler?* Ich weiss nicht, wie es den abonnenten ergeht. Falls die VIP-Mitgliedschaft zur gleichen Preis/Leistung vergeben wird wie aktuell Abos, dann ist das ganze, für die Spielerschaft als ganzes, ein Plusgeschäft. Dann wird nämlich niemandem etwas weggenommen, sondern nur allen, die aktuell nichts haben, etwas gegeben.

Wir müssen sehen. Aber vor allem müssen wir Ruhe bewahren und unseren Verstand nicht einfach ausschalten.


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2010)

Nope, das ist kein Fake. Es gibt eine offizielle Beta-Anmeldung und die Pressemitteilung hab ich auch eben von Warner Bros. bekommen. 

Das kommt alles sehr, sehr überraschend.


----------



## Valinar (4. Juni 2010)

Ganz böse sache vorher noch Lifetime Abos günstiger anzubieten!
Zumglück hab ich nicht zugegriffen...üble sache.


----------



## Fox82 (4. Juni 2010)

Oh je...weiß grad auch nicht was Ich davon halten soll...hoffentlich geht mein geliebtes HDRO jetzt nicht den Free-2-play Bach runter ;( 

Ja, das mit dem LTA riecht dann fast ein wenig nach abzocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 


What are Points?

Points are the currency of the LOTRO Store and can be redeemed to purchase all sorts of items. You can buy Points in multiple ways: PayPal, credit card, PayByCash®, online check, and gift cards available at participating retailers. Points are also earned through gameplay. 
What is the LOTRO Store?

The LOTRO Store is a new feature introduced with LOTRO Free-to-Play. It is seamlessly integrated into the game and can be accessed at any time directly from the game interface. The Store offers a wide selection of consumables like health potions and other convenience items such as additional storage slots, concierge services such as extra character slots or premium classes, cosmetic items such as clothing and emotes, and premium content such as expansions to the game. The LOTRO Store has more than 2,500 items! These items can be obtained in exchange for Points, which can be purchased in the Store or earned through gameplay.

Das mit dem Store hört sich auch ziemlich eklig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! "Premium classes" und "expansions to the game"...na super! Ich kann mich noch dunkel an eine Diskussion hier im Forum erinnern, ob die Warner Übernahme irgendeinen Einfluss auf das Spiel haben wird, aber an sowas hat ja wohl keiner gedacht, oder?


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Leider kein Fake. Traurig, aber wahr. Mal sehen, was sich da mit der KK-Gesellschaft regeln lässt - erst grad n LTA geholt, und im Herbst solls eh (mit Einschränkung zwar) f2p werden? Neeeeee, so stand das nicht in den AGBs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moritz17 (4. Juni 2010)

bye bye lotro. Alles was ich dazu sage


----------



## Snek2009 (4. Juni 2010)

naja gibt ja "Premium Content" vielleich twird der für "euch" immer kostenlos bleiben...

FAIL... steht sogar dabei *NB: All current lifetime subscription holders will automatically become VIPs under the new pricing model. xDDD
*


----------



## Moritz17 (4. Juni 2010)

naja der titel sagt ja alles


----------



## Nightmare66 (4. Juni 2010)

Wow! Das hätte wohl niemand erwartet..hm ich werds mir dann aufjedenfall mal wieder anschauen 

1.Sorge: Bleibt die Qualität erhalten? Viele neue Spieler heißt ned das alle nett sein werden
2.Sorge: ähm ist das ned die größte Abzocke für LTAs? auch für andere die jetzt die ganze Zeit gezahlt haben?


----------



## Fox82 (4. Juni 2010)

Unter VIP steht leider aber erschreckend viel "purchaseable" ;(!


----------



## Vetaro (4. Juni 2010)

Für uns LTA-Spieler:

Diese Änderung ist für uns *kein Nachteil*! Bitte nicht nur quer lesen und so deuten wie man's mag. Wir haben weiterhin die gleichen Features - nur haben alle anderen _weniger_.

Ihr könnt jetzt natürlich argumentieren, dass LTA unnötig ist, wenn man ohnehin kostenlos spielen kann. Aber schauts euch nochmal an.


----------



## Fox82 (4. Juni 2010)

Hat mich nur erschreckt weil ich vor ca. 2 Wochen ein LTA abgeschlossen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Für uns LTA-Spieler:
> 
> Diese Änderung ist für uns *kein Nachteil*! Bitte nicht nur quer lesen und so deuten wie man's mag. Wir haben weiterhin die gleichen Features - nur haben alle anderen _weniger_.
> 
> Ihr könnt jetzt natürlich argumentieren, dass LTA unnötig ist, wenn man ohnehin kostenlos spielen kann. Aber schauts euch nochmal an.




Wua, mich schauderts zwar, aber ich muss dir Recht geben, Vetaro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die LTA-Spieler werden zwar sicherlich "bevorzugt" - auch die monatlichen Zahler, die ja ebenso zum "VIP" werden. Die VIPs kriegen halt vieles "geschenkt", während dem andere das nicht haben bzw. gegen "echtes" Geld (je nach dem) erwerben müssen.

Übrigens soll es in Anarchy Online ja ähnlich sein. Wirklich kostenlos wird nur "Die Schatten von Angmar", alles andere muss man sich selbst, wie alle anderen auch, holen und bezahlen. 

Ich frage mich allerdings, ob auch die Erweiterungen gegen Punkte kaufbar sind....... Denn dann hätten alle VIPs wirklich Vorteile. Also so echte Vorteile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich glaube, der Community selbst wirds wohl nicht so gut tun... Mal sehen ;/


----------



## Nexrahkk (4. Juni 2010)

also da steht. die leute die LTA oder monats multi abonement haben, sprich die die zb 6 monate abo haben bekommen automatisch VIP status. und hier wird es interessant für VIPs.
die bekommen jeden monat 500 punkte gutgeschrieben, die kann man dann im item-shop ausgeben.

also für die LTAs ist das garnicht mal so schlecht. nur das einzige was mich stört, dass es item-shop und f2p sein wird. es kommen unmengen an neuen spielern, die die spielatmosphäre
zerstören könnten. wenn das passiert, bin ich sofort weg. so wie ich damals bei wow erlebt habe, möchte ich hier nicht noch ein mal erleben.

das könnte den entwicklern sehr weh tun.


----------



## Valinar (4. Juni 2010)

Mag sein aber ich seh es leider so das HdRO damit den bach runter geht bzw. es sich negativ entwickeln wird.
Ich hoffe zwar das es nicht so wird aber wenn ich mir andere F2P spiele anschaue schaudert es mich.
Und dann noch Itemshop...ohweiohwei.


----------



## Moritz17 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich bin komplett gegen jegliche art von ItemShops auch wenn man extra punkte bekommt. Ich will mir meine Ausrüstung durchs spielen und durchs können beschaffen. Auch wenn es anfangs diesen Itemshop anscheinend nur bis lvl 50 gibt ist es trotzdem doof. Da 1. Es nicht dabei bleiben wird und der Itemshop immer höher geht und 2. Die Community den bach runter gehen wird. Siehe andere F2P spiele. Schade um die schönen nun fast 3jahre. Ich werd mir wohl n neues spiel suchen müssen.

in tiefer trauer
Dormurg alter Zwergenfürst auf dem server Maiar


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Mag sein aber ich seh es leider so das HdRO damit den bach runter geht bzw. es sich negativ entwickeln wird.
> Ich hoffe zwar das es nicht so wird aber wenn ich mir andere F2P spiele anschaue schaudert es mich.
> Und dann noch Itemshop...ohweiohwei.




Entgegen meiner sonstigen Einstellung zu solchen Sachen sage ichs mal so:

Es _*könnte*_ ein Vorteil werden - F2P Spiele mit Itemshops finanzieren sich weitaus besser als "normale" Online-Spiele. Allerdings, und hier kommt deine angesprochene Kehrseite, _*könnte*_ die Community das Niveau in den Keller ziehen. Muss nicht sein, war aber bei vielen F2P spielen, die ich kenne, so. Leider. 

Ich habe mich für HdRO entschieden, weil ich dort die Atmosphäre und das RP sehr schätze - in WoW geht das ja schon lange bachab. Aber nun, im Herbst... ich glaub, da kann ich das HdRO-RP begraben. ;(


----------



## Nyan (4. Juni 2010)

Wer ein LTA hat wird also für immer VIP sein? oder Premium-Spieler?! Also ich hoffe mal VIP


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Nyan schrieb:


> Wer ein LTA hat wird also für immer VIP sein? oder Premium-Spieler?! Also ich hoffe mal VIP




Steht dort ganz klar: VIP. Genau lesen beantwortet viele Fragen im Vornherein!


----------



## Nyan (4. Juni 2010)

Habs gelesn und nicht wirklich herausgelesen das wir VIP´s werden, danke trotzdem Arandes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moritz17 (4. Juni 2010)

ja aber trotzdem ITEM SHOP hallo kauf dir dies kauf dir jenes. Am besten Kauf dir Rang 15 im pvp


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Nyan schrieb:


> Habs gelesn und nicht wirklich herausgelesen das wir VIP´s werden, danke trotzdem Arandes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vielleicht wars wirklich nicht gut rauszulesen, habs nur auf Deutsch gesehen, deshalb sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im offiziellen Forum wird derzeit auch heiss diskutiert... 



> ja aber trotzdem ITEM SHOP hallo kauf dir dies kauf dir jenes. Am besten Kauf dir Rang 15 im pvp



Klar, Itemshops sind immer... erm... unbeliebt bei der Community, bis sie dann mal da sind. Es soll laut offiziellen Angaben *keine Ausrüstung fürs Endgame *durch den Shop geben, sondern nur durch spielerische Leistung.

Es ist eigentlich nur eine verlängerte Art Test-Abo, wenn man so will.. die wesentliche Änderung ist der Itemshop - was da drin ist, bööö, wissen wir noch nicht, ausser Tränken beispielsweise. Uhh, mega Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abwarten... ... ...


----------



## Rojan (4. Juni 2010)

ich spiele selbst kein hdro, hatte es nur mal angespielt. muss aber sagen, das ich eure community mag und sehr schätze, auch wenn sie mich direkt ja nicht betrifft. habt euch im niveauverfall der letzten jahre wacker gehalten, respekt ,)

und ich befürchte nun, das dies mit f2p geschichte sein wird. das ergebnis wird sein: rapider verfall der community (die zu den besten des genres gehört), da lauter free2play leute angezogen werden, die halbherzig spielen, weils nix kostet, und ihren typischen-gamer-slang in das spiel tragen. 

das ist natürlich worst case, aber irgendwie auch wahrscheinlich.


laut golem.de diente D&D Online als Modellprojekt. Was mich in der Pressemitteilung hat aufhorchen lassen, war, das mit keiner Silbe erwähnt wurde wie die Spieler diese Änderung angenommen haben. einzig und allein die gesteigerten umsätze waren einen satz wert. das stimmt mich bedenklich.
wäre vll ne maßnahme in US foren von d&d online mal nachzuhorchen wie es denn so aussieht....


----------



## Caskaja (4. Juni 2010)

Also habs nun auch mal in ruhe gelesen und find es gar nicht mal SOOO schlimm..

die F2P Spieler können nur in 3 Gebiete.. Ered Auenland und Breeland.. weiteres müssen sie kaufen.. ebenso können sie nur level 50 werden.. sie müssen sehr viel dazukaufen..F
Für uns normalen Spieler ändert sich nichts.. 
Ich denke mal wir noramlen ABO/LTA spieler sind die VIP spieler.. also wenn man eh alles immoment gekauft hat, wird es nur den kleiderschrank und den Itemshop neu geben.

Die neuen spieler die das spiel dann kaufen werden bestimmt diese Premium Spieler und die nichts zahlen die Free Player..

Wir VIP werden bevorzug beim einloggen, haben Support usw.. 

Was mich nur stört ist, das es immer noch keine Infos zu neuem Content gibt.. auser das wir nen Kleiderschrank bekommen....


----------



## Moritz17 (4. Juni 2010)

Microtransactions of any kind are not acceptable. But if Turbine is going to really end up doing it... I guess mounts and some cosmetic items would be fine. But if people start being able to buy titles, virtues, and weapons/armor. - Turbine, you fail. >.<


With the announcement of F2P, I wanted to pop in here and let you know we've been watching this thread very closely. I think many of you will be quite happy with what ends up in the LOTRO Store.


Naja die meisten Amis finden das wohl nicht so schlimm

Link:
http://forums.lotro....=329552&page=18

die legen wohl kein wert auf Community

so nun habe ich mal alles durchgelesen. SOOOO schlecht hört sich das alles nicht an wie anfangs gedacht. Aber trotzdem hätte man nicht einfach n neues Add-On rausbrigen können ohne Item-shop und so?


----------



## Vetaro (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hab' jetzt einen vollständigeren Kommentar zum Thema geschrieben und ihn oben im Forum und in meinem Blog veröffentlicht.


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich hab' jetzt einen vollständigeren Kommentar zum Thema geschrieben und ihn oben im Forum und in meinem Blog veröffentlicht.




Hab mir das mal angesehen.

Zu *Ist das ganze letztendlich vielleicht sogar gut für die Spieler? *könnte man vielleicht dazu sagen:

Keine andere Form eines Online-Spieles rentiert in einem derartigen Masse wie es F2P-Spiele machen. Dadurch kommt vielleicht zusätzlich mehr Geld rein, um für mehr Content und Leistung zu sorgen. Desweiteren *MUSS* Turbine bzw. hier CM die Server aufstocken, um dem vermutlich erscheinenden Mehraufkommen der Spieler gerecht zu werden ---> Es laggt ja jetzt schon derbe.


----------



## Akkara (4. Juni 2010)

Wie ist es wenn man bis jetzt mit gametimecards gezahlt hat und auch weiterhin zahlt ist man dann auch vip oder nur premiummeber??


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Akkara schrieb:


> Wie ist es wenn man bis jetzt mit gametimecards gezahlt hat und auch weiterhin zahlt ist man dann auch vip oder nur premiummeber??




Man ist weiterhin VIP.

Gilt doch einfach der Grundsatz: Wer monatlich zahlt oder das LTA hat, ist VIP.


----------



## Moritz17 (4. Juni 2010)

Super Vetaro ich habs verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also erstmal BETA abwarten. Ich werd mich dafür zwar nicht anmelden aber gespannt verfolgen. 

Krankenwagen erstmal wieder weggeschickt. Jetzt bekomm ich wohl doch kein Herzinfakt mehr


----------



## onkeljason (4. Juni 2010)

itemshop in hdro? umsatz>community...njo
gäbe schlimmeres aber was ist mit den rp servern? hdro ist und bleibt das beste rp spiel...schon jetzt ist das niveau im sng chat drastisch gesunken
und jetzt wird das alles noch f2p? das heißt noch mehr wow-kasperl die die channel zu mülln
hdro war toll - die ersten paar monate


----------



## M_of_D (4. Juni 2010)

wie wärs mit einer weitern antwortmöglichkeit:

ich warte erst einmal ab und sehe wie es sich entwickelt.



Weil zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist einiges noch unklar und keiner weiß eigentlich was es alles im Shop oder sonstwo geben wird.


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

onkeljason schrieb:


> itemshop in hdro? umsatz>community...njo
> gäbe schlimmeres aber was ist mit den rp servern? hdro ist und bleibt das beste rp spiel...schon jetzt ist das niveau im sng chat drastisch gesunken
> und jetzt wird das alles noch f2p? das heißt noch mehr wow-kasperl die die channel zu mülln
> hdro war toll - die ersten paar monate




Also, wenn du vom normalen SNG redest - dort ists normal. Beim Bele-SNG wunderts mich nicht. Auch als Rollenspieler sage ich: Dieser Kanal ist ein *Benutzerkanal* und unterliegt *nicht* den Richtlinien! Selbst schuld, wer sich dort aufhält.

Übrigens nerven langsam die Vergleiche mit der ach so bösen und schlimmen WoW-Community. Es gibt dort, genau so wie in HdRO schwarze Schafe. Nur spielen WoW mehr Leute, was zur Folge hat: Mehr schwarze Schafe. In HdRO ist die Masse zwar kleiner, die Schafe aber umso dicker. Sprich: Es sind keine "Kiddies", sondern ignorante Erwachsene, die ausser HdRO keinen Lebenssinn haben.

Besser so? -.- Eben!


----------



## Vetaro (4. Juni 2010)

Hier noch ein paar weitere Infos aus der FAQ übersetzt:

*Was ist mit dem Goldlimit und den maximalen Inventarplätzen? Wenn ich VIP bin, mir 50 Gold hole und danach nicht mehr das Spiel bezahlen möchte - wird das übrige Gold unzugänglich oder entfernt?* Nein. Wer einmal VIP war, hat für immer Zugang zur maximalen Anzahl an Taschen und kein Geld-Maximum mehr. Aus der Kleiderkammer können dann noch Gegenstände entnommen, jedoch nicht mehr hinzugefügt werden.

*Ich bin ein Kostenloser oder Premium-Spieler und verdiene mehr als 2 oder 5 Gold. Was passiert damit?*
Das Geld wird in einem zusätzlichen Speicher gelagert. Du kannst darauf zugreifen, sobald du dein Goldmaximum erhöhst.

*Welche Nachteile haben kostenlose Spieler in Hinsicht auf Post, Auktionshaus und Chat?*
Kostenlose Spieler müssen etwas länger warten bevor sie weitere Post verschicken können. Ausserdem können sie nur alle 5 Sekunden flüstern. Sie können auf Auktionen bieten und Gegenstände kaufen, allerdings keine anbieten.
Diese Einschränkungen verhindern vorallem missbrauch durch Goldseller.

*Ab wann bekommen wir Punkte?*
Spieler mit Abo werden ab dem dritten Juni 2010 jeden Monat 500 Punkte erhalten und damit schon im Vorhinein sammeln.
 LTA-Besitzer müssen hierfür natürlich nichts bezahlen und können u.U. 1000 zusätzliche Punkte erhalten. Das Punkte-Maximum liegt bei 1500.

*Gibt es eine Beta?*
Für die Beta können sich Spieler hier anmelden. Die Beta beginnt am 16. Juni 2010.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Da hab ich fast Lust wieder anzufangen.


----------



## Valinar (4. Juni 2010)

Früher oder später wird man auch mit einem Lifetimeabo im Itemshop paar Euros liegen lassen müssen.
Irgendwann werden 500 Punkte nicht mehr ausreichen(Siehe D&D).
Der Itemshop wird sich sicher wie bei D&D gut bewähren und nach und nach ausgebaut.
Ich kenne kein Spiel in welchem sich mit der F2P-Umstellung nichts für Spieler geändert hat.
Sry aber Optimist bin ich seit der heutigen meldung auch in sachen HdRO nicht mehr.
Die Nachricht war und ist ein tritt zwischen die Beine für jeden Optimisten und war bis gestern unvorstellbar.


----------



## Clemonde (4. Juni 2010)

was passiert wohl mit den leuten, die mehrere charactere haben und dann nurnoch f2p spielen wollen?


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Früher oder später wird man auch mit einem Lifetimeabo im Itemshop paar Euros liegen lassen müssen.
> Irgendwann werden 500 Punkte nicht mehr ausreichen(Siehe D&D).
> Der Itemshop wird sich sicher wie bei D&D gut bewähren und nach und nach ausgebaut.
> Ich kenne kein Spiel in welchem sich mit der F2P-Umstellung nichts für Spieler geändert hat.
> ...




Also... müssen tust du mal gar nichts. Weder in HDRO in naher Zukunft noch in D&D. Du bezahlst schliesslich freiwillig. Es bleibt jedem offen, jederzeit zu gehen. Sicher sind Nachteile vorhanden - aber auch eine recht grosse Zahl an Vorteilen, nur will man die zu Beginn nicht sehen (ich zähl mich da selber mitrein, mittlerweile finde ich es eigentlich ganz gut, was da so kommt). Mal abwarten, wie sich die Community schlägt, denn diese ist es, was bei HdRO noch was ausmacht.


----------



## Firun (4. Juni 2010)

Ich war jetzt etwas geschockt als ich das gelesen habe.

Nun wenn es F2Play wird , kann es gut sein das HdRO noch mehr Zulauf an Spielern bekommen wird, ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie es sich in Zukunft weiter Entwickeln wird.


----------



## Manfred64 (4. Juni 2010)

Ja, LTA wird autmatisch in VIP umgewandelt.
Übrigens ist gerade in meinem Mailfach die Bekanntgabe und erste Info dazu eingelangt.
Schaut mal bei Euch nach.



Nyan schrieb:


> Wer ein LTA hat wird also für immer VIP sein? oder Premium-Spieler?! Also ich hoffe mal VIP


----------



## jeef (4. Juni 2010)

Hm,also für mich als HdRO-Liebhaber der aber kaum Zeit hat für spielen und sich ein Abo nie wirklich gelohnt von der Zeit die ich wirklich
spiele ist das natürlich klasse aber was dieser Wechsel schlussendlich mit HdRO macht bleibt abzuwarten hoffen wir mal nicht 
allzu schlechtes


----------



## JonesC (4. Juni 2010)

ich will eine stellungsnahme^^


----------



## Terrordrim (4. Juni 2010)

Interressant ist, das man bestimmt beim Leveln bist Stufe 50 wieder mehr leute für inis finden wird. d

Außerdem werden die stufe 50 Endgame instanzen dann bestimmt auch wieder genutzt von denen die keine Lust zum Bezahlen haben. 
Da kann man dann auch mal rein wenn man das möchte.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (4. Juni 2010)

DIe Frage die ich mir gerade stelle ist, was MUSS ich kaufen, damit es so bleibt wie vorher? Ich selbst hab nen LTA, heisst ich bekomme 500 Punkte im Monat, aber wofür MUSS ich die ausgeben?


----------



## Valinar (4. Juni 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Also... müssen tust du mal gar nichts. Weder in HDRO in naher Zukunft noch in D&D. Du bezahlst schliesslich freiwillig. Es bleibt jedem offen, jederzeit zu gehen. Sicher sind Nachteile vorhanden - aber auch eine recht grosse Zahl an Vorteilen, nur will man die zu Beginn nicht sehen (ich zähl mich da selber mitrein, mittlerweile finde ich es eigentlich ganz gut, was da so kommt). Mal abwarten, wie sich die Community schlägt, denn diese ist es, was bei HdRO noch was ausmacht.


Jaja das gute alte "müssen tut man nichts" spiel.
Lässt sich sehr drüber streiten und wurde wohl schon bei jedem F2P spiel mehr als genug durchgekaut...


Will man was erreich muss man auch in D&D was ausgeben und so wirds auch bei HdRO kommen.
Vieleicht ists ja so besser beschrieben.
Und wenn man ein Hobby hat verschwimmen die Grenzen zwischen müssen und wollen...wie eine "kleine" sucht.
Darauf baut man ja bei so einem Itemshop.
Immerhin hast du hoffnung aber naja schon der Itemshop ist für mich das ende meine HdRO Zeit.
Ich bezweifeln leider stark das es lange so bleiben wird wie es in der FAQ steht.
Dafür gibt leider genug negative beispiele.
Naja fakt ist dass das heute ein bitterer Tag für fast jeden HdRO spieler ist.

Hoffe das du und die die HdRO weiter die Stange halten doch nicht enttäuscht werden.
Ich werde jetzt wohl endgültig zu EvE-Online wechseln.


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Immerhin hast du hoffnung aber naja schon der Itemshop ist für mich das ende meine HdRO Zeit.




Das hab ich nicht gesagt - ich bin grad im Mittelfeld beider Lager angekommen. Ich werd mich mit meiner Frau beraten, denn mir scheint das Ganze nicht so koscher. Ich mag jetzt eig nicht grad 2x Lifetime-Abo gekauft haben, nur um letzten Endes ein "VIP" zu sein. Aber da wir in der Schweiz eh irgendwie nicht so den Wirrwarr haben mit Kreditkartengesellschaften sollte das kein Problem sein, mal schnell die 220 Euro zurückzufordern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal schaun, vielleicht bleiben wir LTAler oder nicht. *Münze wirft*


----------



## Nexarius (4. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das ganze nichtmal richtig verstanden, könnte mir das einer erklären?

Kostenlos spielen bis Stufe 50 und dann? Dachte es geht bis 65?

Bitte mal um eine kurze & knappe Erklärung...


lg & danke


----------



## Valinar (4. Juni 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht gesagt - ich bin grad im Mittelfeld beider Lager angekommen. Ich werd mich mit meiner Frau beraten, denn mir scheint das Ganze nicht so koscher. Ich mag jetzt eig nicht grad 2x Lifetime-Abo gekauft haben, nur um letzten Endes ein "VIP" zu sein. Aber da wir in der Schweiz eh irgendwie nicht so den Wirrwarr haben mit Kreditkartengesellschaften sollte das kein Problem sein, mal schnell die 220 Euro zurückzufordern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gibts eigentlich für solche Virtuellen dinge sowas wie ein Wiederruf...also in Deutschland?
Weis das jemand?


----------



## Lethos (4. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wir müssen sehen. Aber vor allem müssen wir Ruhe bewahren und unseren Verstand nicht einfach ausschalten.



Vetaro hat recht. Das sind die ersten Infos, kühlen Kopf bewahren und erstmal abwarten.

Was mich eher stört: Bis Herbst KEINE Erweiterung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich für solche Virtuellen dinge sowas wie ein Wiederruf...also in Deutschland?
> Weis das jemand?




Ist immer eine Sache... denn rein theoretisch ändert sich für einen LTA-Abschliesser nichts! Er spielt weiterhin völlig kostenfrei HdRO..... nur halt, dass andere bis Stufe 20 das auch können ;P



> Ich hab das ganze nichtmal richtig verstanden, könnte mir das einer erklären?
> 
> Kostenlos spielen bis Stufe 50 und dann? Dachte es geht bis 65?
> 
> ...



Aber immer doch! Ich zitiere Maneki aus dem Deutschen HdRO-Forum von CM:



> Der Unterschied zwischen Level-20 und Level-50-Free-to-Play:
> 
> Bis Level 20 hat man Zugriff auf alle Quest, wenn man danach weiter aufsteigen will und keine Quests mehr findet, kann man entweder Monster töten, um aufzusteigen oder sich Aufgaben-Pakete im HdRO-Shop kaufen.




Weitere Infos gibts nun in Deutsch: Drück mich fest!


----------



## Wowler12345 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich frage euch als Nicht Hdro-Spieler, 

Wer ist denn überhaupt hier der Kiddy/Egoisten-Verein?! Eure Community ist nur gerade am flamen der WoW-Community. Ihr sagt doch selber ihr seid die netteste Com. die es gibt, also wieso seid nicht mal nett zu neuen Spielern, anstatt sie zu flamen, bevor sie überhaupt da sind.

Ihr seid wie so ein kleiner Rentner-Verein, der gleich immer sagt, dass alles neues vorallem neue Spieler, für eure achso geschätze Community schädlich ist. 

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Valinar (4. Juni 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich frage euch als Nicht Hdro-Spieler,
> 
> Wer ist denn überhaupt hier der Kiddy/Egoisten-Verein?! Eure Community ist nur gerade am flamen der WoW-Community. Ihr sagt doch selber ihr seid die netteste Com. die es gibt, also wieso seid nicht mal nett zu neuen Spielern, anstatt sie zu flamen, bevor sie überhaupt da sind.
> 
> ...



Was?
Naja mal was Konstruktives.
Würde nicht sagen die Netteste aber wohl die Reifste.
Klar gibt in WoW überwiegend auch vernünftige...habs ja auch Jahrelang gezockt,wie die meisten HdRO-Spieler.
Aber es gibt eben gerade auch dort eine nicht zu verachtetende zeimlich nervige Minderheit.


Wobei ich nicht denke das von dort unbedingt diese Typen kommen sondern eher von auserhalb der Bezahl-MMORPGS.
Und ich denke dass das auf alle fälle kommen wird...also das sich die Community ändern wird.


----------



## Vetaro (4. Juni 2010)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> DIe Frage die ich mir gerade stelle ist, was MUSS ich kaufen, damit es so bleibt wie vorher? Ich selbst hab nen LTA, heisst ich bekomme 500 Punkte im Monat, aber wofür MUSS ich die ausgeben?



Ein aktueller normaler Spieler ist im zukünftigen HdRO ein VIP.

VIPs haben alles normal wie jetzt. Und zusätzlich 'nen Kleiderschrank. Mit den Punkten kannst du dir _mehr_ kaufen, du musst keine fehlenden Leistungen ausgleichen.


*Zum Thema neuer Content*: Die E3 folgt immernoch, und anscheinend ist immernoch geplant, auf dieser etwas zu erzählen. Das hier hat ja nichts mit neuem Content zu tun (und läuft von Turbine unabhängig). Daher nehme ich an, dass es nicht allzulange davor (aber eher danach) nennenswerten neuen Content geben wird (d.H. Kein Buch, sondern etwas größeres. Sonst würde man das auch nicht auf der E3 ankündigen).

*An WoWler12345*: Was?


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich frage euch als Nicht Hdro-Spieler,
> 
> Wer ist denn überhaupt hier der Kiddy/Egoisten-Verein?! Eure Community ist nur gerade am flamen der WoW-Community. Ihr sagt doch selber ihr seid die netteste Com. die es gibt, also wieso seid nicht mal nett zu neuen Spielern, anstatt sie zu flamen, bevor sie überhaupt da sind.
> 
> ...




Damit hast du völlig Recht. Sage ich dir als HdRO und WoW-Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mich schon einige Male beschwert über solche Leute. Denn, was in der WoW-Community die "Kiddies" sind, nennt sich in HdRO "egozentrischer, ignoranter und hochnäsiger Teenie".

Im Grunde hast du Recht, aber man kann es auch anders ausdrücken ->> *zumal du ja anscheinend ein besseres Licht auf "deine" Community werfen willst, oder?* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... naja, ich habs mir mal so gesagt: In den Foren ist vieles anders als im Spiel. Irgendwie ist in Foren immer Nacht und deswegen gibts auch mehr Trolle. Also gar nicht drauf eingehen, ist das Beste.



> VIPs haben alles normal wie jetzt. Und zusätzlich 'nen Kleiderschrank. Mit den Punkten kannst du dir _mehr_ kaufen, du musst keine fehlenden Leistungen ausgleichen.



Was ich einfach etwas schade finde, dass zukünftige Addons ja wohl kostenpflichtig sein werden. In einem F2P Spiel finde ich das unglaubwürdig. Könnte man die allenfalls mit Punkten bezahlen? Bää, eine Grossinfo aber die Hintergrundinfos bleiben aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apocalyptica (4. Juni 2010)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> DIe Frage die ich mir gerade stelle ist, was MUSS ich kaufen, damit es so bleibt wie vorher? Ich selbst hab nen LTA, heisst ich bekomme 500 Punkte im Monat, aber wofür MUSS ich die ausgeben?



ich rechne mal stark das wir die punkte für zeugs ausgeben können die unser twink-lvln erleichtern. mehr exp-tränke, mehr erholungs exp, etc. evtl ja sogar ganze lvl ^^

für mich, der eh keine zeit hat sich auf normalem weg 5 65er hochzupowern, würde sich das lohnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexarius (4. Juni 2010)

Ich frag mich wie man auf so eine hirnrissige Idee im Nachhinein kommt - das hört sich für mich alles viel zu kompliziert an, als ob das irgendwelche Neulinge zu Lotro bringen soll.


Wenn ich das jetzt verstanden habe heißt dass wenn ich fleißig weiter Abo-Gebühren zahle ändert sich für mich GARNICHTS? Sind normale Abbonenten VIP oder Premium Spieler? Fragen über Fragen, ich blicke nicht durch...

So ein Wirrwarr, ich bin auch ziemlich geschockt - wtf wer kommt auf so eine Idee? Klappte es bis jetzt nicht wunderbar?


Hier verlässt man sich doch darauf dass alle aktuellen Spieler P2P spielen sie aber zeitgleich neue Spieler "ködern" können, oder? Hoffentlich leidet die Qualität ( die in meinen Augen sehr hoch ist ) nicht unter dieser Änderung, wäre echt sehr schade ... die Frage ist dann natürlich auch ob es sich noch lohnt große Addons / Content Patches rauszubringen.


----------



## Vetaro (4. Juni 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie man auf so eine hirnrissige Idee im Nachhinein kommt - das hört sich für mich alles viel zu kompliziert an, als ob das irgendwelche Neulinge zu Lotro bringen soll.
> 
> Wenn ich das jetzt verstanden habe heißt dass wenn ich fleißig weiter Abo-Gebühren zahle ändert sich für mich GARNICHTS? Sind normale Abbonenten VIP oder Premium Spieler? Fragen über Fragen, ich blicke nicht durch...



Das liegt an dir, nicht an dem system, das ist nämlich angenehm simpel. Noch einfacher als ichs in meinem beitrag geschrieben hab geht auch kaum noch.


----------



## Nexarius (4. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das liegt an dir, nicht an dem system, das ist nämlich angenehm simpel. Noch einfacher als ichs in meinem beitrag geschrieben hab geht auch kaum noch.





Ich habe deinen Beitrag schlicht und ergreifend überlesen.


----------



## Vetaro (4. Juni 2010)

Nagut, der war ja auch gut getarnt.


----------



## Zessin (4. Juni 2010)

Hmm ich weiß nicht. Finde das ganze klingt nach "wir zocken euch ab und bald ist das spiel weg vom markt“ 



 Ich hab viele freunde die das LTA letzten Monat gekauft haben und sich freuten damit nun Geld zu sparen und nun sitzen sie vor der frage:



 WAS WIRD AUS UNSEREN CHARS! 



 Grade eben hab ich mit 2 freunden ne Skype konfi gehabt und beide sind stinkend sauer. 

 Ich persönlich finde es auch total verunsichernd da ich selbst 6 Chars habe und sie alle sehr gerne spiele. Heißt es nun für uns verabschiedet euch von 5 und sucht euch einen aus der bleibt? Was ein schei**. 



 Ich denke mal für mich und viele andere heißt es nun Bye Bye HDRO


----------



## Olfmo (4. Juni 2010)

Ich lass das Ganze erstmal auf mich zukommen.

Bevor ich weiter kommentiere würde ich gerne erstmal den Itemshop sehen. Die Frage ist es, lohnt es monatlich zu zahlen als VIP oder kommt man als ehemaliger Abonnent als Premium-Spieler, wenn man diverse Sachen dazukauft, da ist auch die Frage wieviele Punkte gibt es durchs normale Spielen und was kann man dafür erwerben.


----------



## Nexarius (4. Juni 2010)

Vetaro, wenn aktuelle Abonnenten zu VIP Spielern werden, was sind dann Premium Spieler? Spieler die nur im Itemshop einkaufen ohne monatlich was zu bezahlen? Und VIPs sind die monatlich Bezahlenden?


----------



## Vetaro (4. Juni 2010)

Zessin schrieb:


> Ich hab viele freunde die das LTA letzten Monat gekauft haben und sich freuten damit nun Geld zu sparen und nun sitzen sie vor der frage:
> 
> WAS WIRD AUS UNSEREN CHARS!



Die antwort lautet:

DENEN GEHTS GUT, SIE WERDEN DIR NICHT WEGGENOMMEN, CALM DOWN DEAR!



Nexarius: http://www.lotro-europe.com/freetoplay/info/
Genau. Einmal punkte gekauft: Premium.


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Mensch Leute... bevor ihr euch so dermassen ärgert, lest die Übersicht erstmal ordentlich durch. Dort steht praktisch zu jeder hier gestellten Frage auch die Antwort. Es werden KEINE Chars gelöscht oder ähnliches, was soll denn der dumme Gedanke? O_o


----------



## Yoosh (4. Juni 2010)

Hmmm, was soll man davon halten?!?
Meine ersten (und zugegebenermaßen aus der Hüfte geschossenen) Gedanken sind:

1. ....bye bye Niveau.....echt schade...

2. Sollten CM und Turbine das wirklich umsetzen wollen, befürchte ich das mittelfristige aus für Mittelerde......echt schade!!!!

3. Die Anfangsgebiete werden nur so von Spielern überschwemmt werden/sein. Wie soll denn für ernsthafte Neueinsteiger da noch der rechte Spielspaß aufkommen, um
	sich dauerhaft an das Spiel zu binden?!? Das sehe ich mal "noch nicht".


Allerdings sollte man trotz aller o.a. Gedanken erstmal in Ruhe abwarten und das ganze Konzept, sobald möglich, intensiv unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Yoosh schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man trotz aller o.a. Gedanken erstmal in Ruhe abwarten und das ganze Konzept, sobald möglich, intensiv unter die Lupe nehmen.




Genau. Ich verstehe die derzeitige Problematik nicht. Es gibt so viele "Sperren" für Free oder Premiumuser. Für "uns", die zahlenden oder LTA-Abonnenten, ändert sich in erster Linie: Gar nix. NUR der Itemshop ist wirklich "neu" (obwohl ich schon immer gesagt habe, Schicksalspunkte ist ähnlich wie ein Shop, nur halt ohne Geld^^). Der soll ja aber laut offiziellen Quellen auch keine Gegenstände führen, die im Endgamebereich droppen. 

Übrigens: Simons Cat ist kuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (4. Juni 2010)

Yoosh schrieb:


> 3. Die Anfangsgebiete werden nur so von Spielern überschwemmt werden/sein. Wie soll denn für ernsthafte Neueinsteiger da noch der rechte Spielspaß aufkommen, um
> sich dauerhaft an das Spiel zu binden?!? Das sehe ich mal "noch nicht".



Ja furchtbar. Die Neueinsteiger werden auf andere Spieler treffen .. und dass in einem MMO ... geht gar nicht!


----------



## Azuran (4. Juni 2010)

Habe es eben gelesen , habe mir vor kurzem lotro zugelegt .

 Und ich bin total gegen den Itemshop , dem entsprechend werde ich mit der Einführung mit dem Itemshop wieder aufhören mit lotro , obwohl es mir sehr gut gefällt.

 Es seiden es stellt sich heraus das man mit den jetzt vorhandenen monatlichen gebühren den Vip-Status erhält , und das ganze nicht teuerer wird.

Dann währe es nochmal eine Überlegung wert für mich weiter zu spielen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> Es seiden es stellt sich heraus das man mit den jetzt vorhandenen monatlichen gebühren den Vip-Status erhält , und das ganze nicht teuerer wird.




Ob es teurer wird oder nicht, kann man nicht weisssagen. Aber mit den Gebühren wird man schon zum VIP; sofern das auch ein Teil dessen war, den du nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## Vetaro (4. Juni 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ob es teurer wird oder nicht, kann man nicht weisssagen. Aber mit den Gebühren wird man schon zum VIP; sofern das auch ein Teil dessen war, den du nicht verstanden hast.



Wieso nicht verstanden, für mich sieht das nach "nicht gelesen" aus.


----------



## Azuran (4. Juni 2010)

Klar habe ich verstanden mit Gebühren zu einem Vip zu werden , wodrauf ich hinaus will ist das Itemshop games meist teurer werden da man Item xyz nur dort bekommt , diese jedoch dann benötigt werden um X und Y zu machen , so zahlen viele weit mehr als 10/13&#8364; im Monat .

Und mit erhalten des Vip , wieviel zahlt man da? ist es im vergleich mit den Aktuellen monatlichen gebühren? werden sie teuerer ? billiger?


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> Klar habe ich verstanden mit Gebühren zu einem Vip zu werden , wodrauf ich hinaus will ist das Itemshop games meist teurer werden da man Item xyz nur dort bekommt , diese jedoch dann benötigt werden um X und Y zu machen , so zahlen viele weit mehr als 10/13€ im Monat .
> 
> Und mit erhalten des Vip , wieviel zahlt man da? ist es im vergleich mit den Aktuellen monatlichen gebühren? werden sie teuerer ? billiger?




Zum... ersten Frageblock:

DAS kann man nicht sagen. Generell ist es ja *KEIN* Itemshop, sondern ein HdRO-Shop. Vergleich mal den Inhalt mit Dungeons&Dragons online. Google mal nach dem Shop, der ist auch von Turbine. Dort wird NICHTS an essentiellen Gegenständen verkauft.

*Edit: Habs rausgegooglet: Drück mich*

HdRO ist auch kein RoM, wo man wirklich NUR bzw. FAST NUR mit Geld weiterkommt. Wenn du "brav" deine monatlichen Kosten bezahlst, kriegst du alles andere mit. Ausser halt extras wie spezielles Zierwerk oder so.

Zur zweiten Frage:

Ich zitiere mich eigentlich nie gerne... aber... mann, du machst es mir grad schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ob es teurer wird oder nicht, kann man nicht weisssagen



Okay, könnte man auch auf den Shop auslegen, kann sein. Aber hiermit waren die Gebühren gemeint.


----------



## Azuran (4. Juni 2010)

Mir schon klar das ihr das noch nicht wisst , daher schrieb ich ja auch 



> Es seiden es stellt sich heraus das man mit den jetzt vorhandenen monatlichen gebühren den Vip-Status erhält , und das ganze nicht teuerer wird.



Damit ist gemeint , Die aktuellen monatlichen kosten , 10&#8364; (genau hab ich sie jetzt nicht im kopf) 
Wenn der VIP später ebenso 10&#8364; endpsrechen , währe es für mich eine überlegung wert.

Ich habe Dungeons & dragos nie gespielt , woher soll ich auch wissen wie dieses und besonders dieses game sich zwichen den andern Itemshops unterscheidet?...


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Azuran schrieb:


> Ich habe Dungeons & dragos nie gespielt , woher soll ich auch wissen wie dieses und besonders dieses game sich zwichen den andern Itemshops unterscheidet?...




Durch Informationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ich dir ja gegeben habe.

Auf was du hinauswillst, verstehe ich schon. Nur eben, das wirst du erst später erfahren. Oder du holst dir ein LTA - dann bezahlst du gar nichts mehr. Nur noch für Addons und vl. ab und an mal einen Gegenstand, der dir gefällt. Keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dhorwyn (4. Juni 2010)

als LTA spieler ists mir nach langer überlegung egal. wäre da nicht die schwemme an "probieren" zu befürchten die die atmosphäre doch schmälern können....

aber abwarten, gespielt wird trotzdem - warner bros. geb ich dennoch die schuld

und hoffe auf baldiges rohan...(winter halt...)


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> als LTA spieler ists mir nach langer überlegung egal. wäre da nicht die schwemme an "probieren" zu befürchten die die atmosphäre doch schmälern können....




Da werde ich mal provokant und werfe ein "Na und??!" in den Raum. Neue Spieler braucht das Spiel - sonst wäre so ein Schritt ja ev. auch nicht "notwendig" gewesen (ausser aus reinem Profit).

Die "Probierer" haben enorme Sperren; auch im Chatbereich. Die offiziellen Seiten berichten auch davon, dass, insbesondre auf Belegaer, nichts zu merken sein soll; wenns denn soweit ist. Und sonst muss man es halt machen, wie es bei WoW auch gemacht hätte werden sollen (was ein Satz): Melds nem GM!


----------



## Orthrus (4. Juni 2010)

> *Antworte auf Wie findet ihr den Wechsel zu F2P*


 

Ehrlich gesagt: besch.... eiden.

Zwar trifft es mich nicht direkt, da ich HdRO nicht spiele, aber ein gutes Gefühl verusacht die Meldung nicht.

Ich hab den Herrn der Ringe vor 35 Jahren das erste mal gelesen und danach alles zum Thema Mittelerde verschlungen.
Zum Game hab ich leider nie den Zugang gefunden. Ja die Grafik ist schön, aber irgendwie korrespondierte das Ganze nicht mit meiner eigenen Vorstellung
von Tolkiens Welt und ich habe das als Fan der Bücher immer sehr bedauert.

Für mich ist, auch nach all den Jahren, "Der Herr der Ringe" immer noch der Top-Titel im Bereich High-Fantasy, daß das Game jetzt F2P wird, kommt mir so vor, 
als würde man das Buch verramschen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe eure schlimmsten Befürchtungen werden sich nicht bestätigen und drück euch die Daumen
auf das ihr noch viele spannende und epische Momente in HdRO erlebt.



Mit untoten Grüßen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (4. Juni 2010)

Ich muss das auch mal ehrlich sagen: Ich hab mir allergrößte Mühe gegeben, sofort loszurennen und überall Informationen auszubreiten.

Letztendlich handelt es sich bei dieser Änderung (von unabsehbaren möglichen sozialen Umschwüngen mal abgesehen) ganz einfach um eine Erweiterung der Testversion.

Man hätte das ganze so bewerben können: HdRO jetzt bis Level 50 testen - bei Bedarf Kleinigkeiten dazukaufen. Regulärer HdRO-User? Dann ändert sich für dich - NICHTS! Hast du ein Abo oder LTA? Dann bleibt alles beim alten!

Aber nein. Die Leute reagieren ignorant und hysterisch. Ja genau, ihr "Itemshop? Dann war's das für mich mit HdRO"-Leute. Das ist Ignoranz. Ich kann gegen Unwissenheit ankommen - aber nicht gegen Unwillen, Wissen zu erlangen.


----------



## Arandes (4. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich muss das auch mal ehrlich sagen: Ich hab mir allergrößte Mühe gegeben, sofort loszurennen und überall Informationen auszubreiten.
> 
> Letztendlich handelt es sich bei dieser Änderung (von unabsehbaren möglichen sozialen Umschwüngen mal abgesehen) ganz einfach um eine Erweiterung der Testversion.
> 
> ...




Gott, ich werde krank, aber: Recht hast du, Vetaro!

Turbine/Warner/CM hats aber auch unglücklich formuliert. Als da stand: *HdRO wird Free to play* dachte ich auch, "na toll, 110 Euro rausgeworfen". Besser formuliert wäre eigentlich *Schatten von Angmar wird free to play*.


----------



## Gromthar (4. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich kann gegen Unwissenheit ankommen - aber nicht gegen Unwillen, Wissen zu erlangen.


Willkommen in der Wirklichkeit.


----------



## Eldorei (4. Juni 2010)

Vetaro, du sprichst mir aus der seele. 

Also im ersten moment muss ich zugeben war ich geschockt. Aber mit mehr und mehr infos die ich mir durchgelesen habe muss ich sagen, dass ich mich eigentlich auf die Änderung freue.

Wer hier von abzocke schreit, weil er jetzt lifetime gekauft hat und nun aufhört will, ja dann ist das abzocke. Dann seid aber IHR die, die sich abzocken lassen! Keiner sagt das irgend etwas schlechter wird, keiner zwingt euch zum aufhören. Spielt mit eurem (neu erworbenen) lifetime doch normal weiter. Dann ist nix davon abzocke. 

Abzocke wäre es wohl eher, wenn man montalich rund 13€ bezahlt für monatlich 500 punkte. Anstatt EINMAL 110€ für monatlich 500 punkte. Also ich finde es super, dass man die Möglichkeit hat/te sich lifetime zuzulegen. Ich werde es auch noch für meinen zweiten acc abschließen, da ich mich mit mtl 13€ nicht abzocken lasse! Wer weiß ob es Lifetime auch noch nach der Einführung geben wird.

Wer hier schreit meine chars werden gelöscht, meine bankfächer, das niveau und so weiter, den möchte ich inständig bitten sich die
FAQ´s http://www.lotro-europe.com/freetoplay/faq/ sogar auf deutsch durchzulesen. Lesen, nicht überfliegen! 
Und bitte schaut euch auch die Tabelle an http://www.lotro-europe.com/freetoplay/info/ auch auf deutsch.
Dann sollten alle frage geklärt sein^^. Eigentlich.

Was mich viel viel mehr stört als diese Ändrungen ist, dass wir das nächste Update bzw den nächsten Inhalt wohl erst im Herbst bekommen. 
Tipp: jetzt lifetime abschließen, offline gehen, sommer genießen und schön punkte sammeln


----------



## dhorwyn (4. Juni 2010)

jop, sie habens auf deutsch einfach mal wieder falsch formuliert, bzw. sehr reisserisch und nicht klug rübergebracht...

selbst keine LTA-Spieler sind dann VIPs. für die sich im Grunde nix ändert - siehe die faqs

I am a regular subscriber on a monthly or multi-month subscription plan. What will Free-to-Play mean for me?
(Last updated: 04-06-2010 06:27:44)As a subscriber to LOTRO, you are automatically upgraded to VIP status. You will keep all your membership privileges as long as you keep paying your monthly fee. You will automatically receive 500 Free Points every month like the other VIPs, and you can spend the Points at your leisure in the LOTRO Store to enhance your game experience and keep playing the way you want


http://www.lotro-eur...freetoplay/faq/


für bestehende Accounts wird sich rein spieltechnisch wohl wenig ändern, bis auf die tatsache dass die erste zeit vielleicht wirklich eine schwemme an neuer spieler kommt - ob man das gut oder schlecht wird ....zeigt die zeit


viel schlimmer find ich dass buch2 erst im herbst kommt, was in der ganzen f2p-panik völlig unterging.


----------



## Thoriumobi (5. Juni 2010)

Diese "VIP-Spieler und normale Popelspieler" 2 Klassengesellschaft hat schon Hellgate London das Rückgrat gebrochen, wer will schon bei so einer Scheiße mitmachen?


----------



## Arandes (5. Juni 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Diese "VIP-Spieler und normale Popelspieler" 2 Klassengesellschaft hat schon Hellgate London das Rückgrat gebrochen, wer will schon bei so einer Scheiße mitmachen?




DDO hat diese Scheisse das Leben gerettet und es ist bei Weitem nicht das einzige MMO, dem es so erging. Abwarten und Tee trinken, wer sich das nicht antun möchte, bitte, soll er gehen.


----------



## Thoriumobi (5. Juni 2010)

Ein Nachtrag, nicht bös gemeint, aber lasst doch bitte dieses hohle "Wer nich will soll gehen" Geschwätz. 

Wieso soll man gleich ohne sich zu wehren gehen? Nur weil irgendwer das möchte oder Kritik nicht lesen mag? Nö, also so leicht lassen sich die Spieler hoffentlich nicht den Mund verbieten.


----------



## Vetaro (5. Juni 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Diese "VIP-Spieler und normale Popelspieler" 2 Klassengesellschaft hat schon Hellgate London das Rückgrat gebrochen, wer will schon bei so einer Scheiße mitmachen?



Deine Mudder.

Nein ehrlich, was isn das bitte für 'ne Argumentation? Hellgate London ist abgekackt weil es ein beschissenes Spiel war, das ich nichtmal kostenlos haben wollte. Du kannst nicht Luxemburg mit Großdeutschland vergleichen.

 Ich will dir beiweitem nicht den Mundverbieten, sondern hier nur mal kurz anzeigen: Logische Fehlschlüsse bringen eine Argumentation nicht voran.


----------



## Arandes (5. Juni 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Ein Nachtrag, nicht bös gemeint, aber lasst doch bitte dieses hohle "Wer nich will soll gehen" Geschwätz.
> 
> Wieso soll man gleich ohne sich zu wehren gehen? Nur weil irgendwer das möchte oder Kritik nicht lesen mag? Nö, also so leicht lassen sich die Spieler hoffentlich nicht den Mund verbieten.




Nene, deshalb nicht. Aber... KRITIK schön und gut, aber vieles, was ich von dir lese, ist keine Kritik (auch nicht böse gemeint). Kritisiere ruhig, das soll so sein! Aber nur das ewige Gejammer und Geheule, sobald man das Wort "Itemshop" antrifft... Naja, das geht MIR auf die Eier!


----------



## Cosmic142 (5. Juni 2010)

Um auch mal kurz hier einzusteigen als Gelegenheits-HDROler. Erst war ich auch geschockt...jetzt allerdings hab ich mir in Ruhe die FAQ durchgelesen und...naja das kann sogar gut für mich werden....ich hatte es in der Vergangenheit öfter das ich einen Monat bezahlt hab und dann doch nicht die Zeit dafür hatte bzw. höchstens 14 Tage spielen konnte. 
In Anbetracht dessen das ich ja dann premium bin stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage ob ich dann wählen kann welche meiner 7 Chars freigeschaltet bleiben(von meinen 5 Plätzen die ich dann hab) oder ob es automatisch die 5 Höchsten sein werden(dann muss ich eben fix meinen Bauern ein wenig leveln...oder mir das Bündel noch zulegen).

Also warten wirs mal ab..vielleicht wirds doch nicht so schlimm...bin aber mal gespannt wodurch man sich dann ingame Punkte verdienen kann..spielt jemand hier DDO und kann nen Vergleich auf HDRO machen?


----------



## Arandes (5. Juni 2010)

Cosmic142 schrieb:


> Um auch mal kurz hier einzusteigen als Gelegenheits-HDROler. Erst war ich auch geschockt...jetzt allerdings hab ich mir in Ruhe die FAQ durchgelesen und...naja das kann sogar gut für mich werden....ich hatte es in der Vergangenheit öfter das ich einen Monat bezahlt hab und dann doch nicht die Zeit dafür hatte bzw. höchstens 14 Tage spielen konnte.
> In Anbetracht dessen das ich ja dann premium bin stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage ob ich dann wählen kann welche meiner 7 Chars freigeschaltet bleiben(von meinen 5 Plätzen die ich dann hab) oder ob es automatisch die 5 Höchsten sein werden(dann muss ich eben fix meinen Bauern ein wenig leveln...oder mir das Bündel noch zulegen).




Erm... Wenn du jetzt schon 7 Plätze hast, hast du ja demnach Moria gekauft. Hast die FAQ aber ned gut durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn darin steht, dass die bisher erkauften Inhalte bleiben - ist doch auch logisch, sonst wärs ja urböse! Nur, weil du dann "Premium"-User bist, verlierst du nicht das bisher erhaltene.


----------



## Ikatzki (5. Juni 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Ts_Marie (5. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe es drotzdem Kritisch, Item Shops werden immer sachen bieten wo leute sich vorteile oder inhalte kaufen könn die anderen fehlen, wenn ich dann jetzt auch noch den vollpreis zahlen soll und dann noch sachen im shop damit ich wirklich alles hab.... erinnert mich an jedes Browser Game.

Interessant wird aber erst mal zu sehen, was wird angeboten, und zu welchen preisen.

Sind die sachen im item shop gering, bzw die preise so das man es sich ohne extra geld mit einen Lifetime abo bzw normalen Abonent kaufen kann, ändert sich natürlich nichts, machen sie die preise allerdings sehr hoch, dann muss man eben schon schauen ob sich das überhaupt als spieler lohnt.

Es wird selbst für VIP´s irgendwann inhalt kommen, der extra erst durch den shop erworben werden muss, werden diese natürlich für 1000 punkte oder mehr angeboten darf auch ein VIP erst mal punkte sparen, oder eben in die Geldbörse greifen, will er dann noch was anderes kaufen...

Man muss es sich wirklich erst anschauen, allerdings halt ich bis jetzt wenig von Free 2 play sachen, auch wenn es wie HDRO von so hochgradiger Qualität ist. Die Vorstellung selbst als VIP irgendwann extra Geld zahlen zu müssen, oder Monate zu warten bis ich mir Inhalt "erkaufen" kann...da dreht sich mir der Magen um... Hoffen wir aufs beste, Solang der inhalt und die preise des shops nicht bekannt sind können wir sowieso nur spekulieren.


----------



## Gfreeman (5. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute, 

sagt Euch das Spiel Runes of Magic etwas? Kam lange nach HdRO raus, ist auch Free2Play, hat wohl auch dadurch ein Vielfaches!!!! an aktiven Spielern, nämlich deutlich über 1 Million. Man sieht dies auch daran, dass Buffed für Runes of Magic schon das zweite Sonderheft publiziert hat, für HdRO ist zur Zeit tote Hose.

Ich denke, die Zeit der Monatsbeiträge für MMO's neigen sich dem Ende zu. Außer WoW wird es künftig kaum noch Spiele geben, die durch Monatsbeiträge überleben können, da zwischenzeitlich die Alternativangebote zu groß werden.

Warten wir mal ab, wie sich Guild Wars 2 finanziert. Die wollen ja auch keine Monatsbeiträge. Jedoch ob es klappt, dieses Spiel inklusive genügendem Content nur über Kaufaddons zu finanzieren, wag ich zu bezweifeln. 

Fazit: Itemshop und das ganze Zeugs drumrum bedeutet mehr Cashflow bedeutet mehr Content für die Spieler - is meines Erachtens logisch.

Deshalb habt bitte Geduld und haltet unserem Spiel die Treue. Einfach aus Protest abzuwandern hat HDRO nicht verdient.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Ts_Marie (5. Juni 2010)

Es ist halt immer die sache "was" angeboten wird, und es nervt nichts mehr als etwa 300 stunden grinden zu müssen für ein par kristalle damit ich mein Equipt "konkurenz tauglich" trimmen kann bzw dafür in die Tasche greifen muss, oder ich eben ein spiel kaufe und dann den vollen umfang genießen kann, ich möcht, grad bei einen erstklassigen Rollenspiel wie HDRO kein geld dafür ausgeben müssen um mir konstüme oder sonstwas zu kaufen, und genau so wird es letztenendes laufen, wie gesagt, man muss die preise abwarten.


----------



## Valinar (5. Juni 2010)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> sagt Euch das Spiel Runes of Magic etwas? Kam lange nach HdRO raus, ist auch Free2Play, hat wohl auch dadurch ein Vielfaches!!!! an aktiven Spielern, nämlich deutlich über 1 Million. Man sieht dies auch daran, dass Buffed für Runes of Magic schon das zweite Sonderheft publiziert hat, für HdRO ist zur Zeit tote Hose.
> 
> Ich denke, die Zeit der Monatsbeiträge für MMO's neigen sich dem Ende zu. Außer WoW wird es künftig kaum noch Spiele geben, die durch Monatsbeiträge überleben können, da zwischenzeitlich die Alternativangebote zu groß werden.


Das glaube ich garnicht.Es wird weiter viele MMORPGS geben die nur über Monatsbeiträge laufen und da wird auch der wechsel von HdRO zu F2P nichts ändern.
Solche Spiele mit Itemshops gibts ja nun schon sehr lange und eigentlich sind sie eine eigene Sparte bei den MMORPGs.
Aber es gibt eben sehr viele die einen Itemshop ablehnen und deswegen wird es weiterhin viele MMORPGs mit Abos geben...aber sicherlich wird auch die "F2P" sparte wachsen.
Sowas wurde ja ohnehin bei den meisten Spielen gemacht weils schlecht lief und auch wenns reine Spekulation ist...wahrhscheinlich lief HdRO eben doch nicht so gut wie Turbine es erwartet hat.
Es wäre mir eigentlich völlig egal ob HdRO nun 200 Tausend gespielt wird oder von über einer Millionen.
Ich höre auf weil ich eine tiefe abneigung gegen Itemshops habe und ich denke dass das RP nun noch schlechter als ohnehin laufen wird.

Sehr stört mich auch das mit den LTAs die letzten Wochen.
Klar vieleicht ändert sich für die garnichts aber hätten denn wirklich soviele noch zugegriffen wenns sie gewusst hätten das es F2P wird und so ein Itemshop kommt?
Mags bezweifeln und das hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht von Turbine erwartet.


----------



## Rated (5. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Umstellung persöhnlich sehr gut.
Ich bin und war nie ein hdro online Spieler, aber nach der Umstellung werde ich mir das Spiel aufjedenfall einmal angucken (:


----------



## uwe68 (5. Juni 2010)

Grüße

Item Shop hin oder her,ich würde das mal unter ganz anderem Gesichtspunkt sehen.
Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit hat das LTA noch 250 Euro gekostet,dann wurde es zum Preis von 150 euro angeboten,nun zahlte man dafür noch 110 Euro.Düsterwald kostete 19,95,- und war nur Online beziehbar (was wahrscheinlich nur daran lag ,das die herstellung von Verpackung,CD/DVD pressen usw,viel zu teuer war) als nächstes tritt Warner auf und übernimmt Turbine.

Zählen wir mal 1 und 1 zusammen.

LTA werden rapide günstiger
Ad-Ons sind nur noch Online beziehbar
Erst laufen HDRO massenhaft Spieler zu (klar das letzte WOW Ad-ON,war auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei)
Dann hauen ne Masse an Spieler wieder ab (klar HDRO ist zwar ein Supie Spiel,doch jedes Online Rollenspiel ist nur so gut wie die Leute die es spielen)
Warner kauft Turbine,kurz darauf wird der Item shop und vor allem Free to Play für ein beachtliches Gebiet angekündigt.
Demnächst stehen zwei große Ereignisse auf dem Plan. 
1.Blizzard bringt eine neue Erweiterung für ihr WOW raus,was mit Sicherheit zu folge haben wird das wieder einige Leute zurück zu WOW gehen.
2.Bioware bringt ein Star Wars Online Rollenspiel auf den Markt.

Also ich für meinen Teil hoffe mal für euch daß das F2P und der Item Shop wirklich genug Leute anlockt,und auf die dauer Rentabel ist.Sollte das nicht der Fall sein........ naja Warner hat vor Jahren auch mal AOL gekauft......AOL gehört aber nun auch nicht mehr Warner...Wer oder Was ist eigendlich AOL?


----------



## arcangel (5. Juni 2010)

Da ich jetzt gerade keine Lust habe den ganzen Thread zu lesen, mal ein einfacher Gedanke in den Raum gestellt...

DDO ist nicht komplett F2P, d.h. es ist es zwar in den USA bzw fuer alle Turbine Kunden, Spieler der EU Version via Codemasters haben nach wie vor das alte Abomodell. Hab ich irgendwo ueberlesen das sich das nun aendern soll, bzw fuer Lotro anders sein soll?

Ansonsten ist das naemlich lediglich fuer Turbine Kunden was neues und fuer CM Kunden bleibt alles beim alten, nur mal so ein Gedanke.


----------



## Dominau (5. Juni 2010)

Ikatzki schrieb:


> Ich finds scheiße. Für zahlende Kunden ändert sich zwar nicht so viel, aber allein durch die Welle der freien/premium Spieler wird die com NOCH schlechter.



In einem spiel wie HdRO wird eine neue com nicht großartig was machen können.
Sie müssen sich eig. der alten com anpassen.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (5. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> In einem spiel wie HdRO wird eine neue com nicht großartig was machen können.
> Sie müssen sich eig. der alten com anpassen.




Da kenn ich ein Gegenbeispiel, WoW. Nein sogar 2, DAoC. Jedes Mal hat eine Öffnung zu neuen Spielertypen die Zusammensetzung der Com. derart verändert, daß sie einen anderen Ruf bekam. Das liegt am System der möglichen Selbstreinigung von Ausreissern im Verhalten, welche in MMOs immer noch nicht gegeben is. Allerdings werden keine neuen Spielertypen von dieser Änderung angelockt. Das is meine ich schon letztes Jahr passiert.


----------



## Vetaro (5. Juni 2010)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Warten wir mal ab, wie sich Guild Wars 2 finanziert. Die wollen ja auch keine Monatsbeiträge. Jedoch ob es klappt, dieses Spiel inklusive genügendem Content nur über Kaufaddons zu finanzieren, wag ich zu bezweifeln.


Stimmt, das Geschäftsmodell hat sich ja auch nicht bewährt. Abgesehen von mit Guild Wars 1.



> Glaubst du das wirklich, VIP wird der sein der gerade was zahlt im Shop.



Lies. Die Übersicht. Erzähl. Keinen schwachsinn, bitte.


----------



## Ascalonier (5. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Geschäftsmodell hat sich ja auch nicht bewährt. Abgesehen von mit Guild Wars 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Lies. Die Übersicht. Erzähl. Keinen schwachsinn, bitte.



Ich habs auch nicht wortwörtlich gemeint . Ich meinte, dass jeder ins Itemshop muss.
Wen du  500 Punkte im Monat bekommst heißt das nicht das du besser da stehst,du musst eh noch Punkte drauflegen.


----------



## KnudKnudsen (5. Juni 2010)

Für uns Abonnenten ändert sich ja nichts. Möglicherweise wird was an der monatlichen Gebühr gemacht,aber das steht noch offen (laut Maneki im off. Forum).
Was ich sehr gut finde an der Neuerung, ist die Tatsache, dass ich in Zukunft bis lvl 50 weitestgehend umsonst spielen darf. Da mein Main auf "Eis liegt" twinke ich gerade und freue mich in Zukunft ohne Monatsgebühr spielen bzw. twinken zu dürfen. 
Bleiben eigentlich den (ex)VIPs, die dann kein aktives Abo mehr haben alle Gebiete erhalten zum twinken, oder muß man hier auch zukaufen?


----------



## czpher (5. Juni 2010)

Also als ich das erste mal gelesen habe: HDRO f2p ... dachte ich OMG das gibts nicht, gerade eine Lifetime Abo gecheckt und jetzt das ...
Aber ich denke man muss mal abwarten wie sich das ganze entwickelt ... denn fürs Endgame hoffe ich ändert sich nicht so viel ...
und wenn das twinken etwas schneller geht --> damit kann ich wirklicht leben ...

Nur der Itemshop denke ich ist keine wirklich gute Idee ... aber wie gesagt ... mal abwarten ...

hoffe HDRO bleibt zumindest im Endgame das was es war oder im Moment ist ...


----------



## StrokeOfFate (5. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt gute Erwartungen. Warum eigentlich nicht F2P? Im Grunde ist es nur eine Ausweitung der Testversion...
Wer mehr spielen möchte, muss bezahlen.

Was ich nur nicht verstehe...
Ich zahle atm monatlich meine 12€ pro Monat. Bin ich dann automatisch VIP?


----------



## Lethos (5. Juni 2010)

StrokeOfFate schrieb:


> Was ich nur nicht verstehe...
> Ich zahle atm monatlich meine 12€ pro Monat. Bin ich dann automatisch VIP?



Jep, bist Du.


----------



## Lichfritzer (5. Juni 2010)

Gut, da ich bis jetzt mal HdRo unbegrenzt ausprobieren wollte.


----------



## Casp (5. Juni 2010)

Questpack: Ered Luin, Shire, Bree-land. 
Damit kommt man doch höchsten auf Level 30, oder?


----------



## Fyralon (5. Juni 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Ganz böse sache vorher noch Lifetime Abos günstiger anzubieten!
> Zumglück hab ich nicht zugegriffen...üble sache.





Eigenartig aber ich hatte nach dieser News und der Mail die ich von Codemasters bekommen habe genau den gleichen Gedanken wie Du!
Dabei hatte ich tatsächlich vor dieses Weekend ein LTA aus meinem Abo zu machen......ich zahl erstmal lieber monatlich weiter so tuts nicht ganz so weh wenn ich LotrO "good bye" sage.



> ....die Warner Übernahme irgendeinen Einfluss auf das Spiel haben wird, aber an sowas hat ja wohl keiner gedacht, oder?




Nein,ich hätt im Leben nicht daran gedacht das ausgerechnet die so "tief fallen".Ich warte erstmal bis Januar/Februar ab aber das Ganze hat nen extrem miesen Beigeschmack,sorry




Mfg


----------



## Vetaro (5. Juni 2010)

bzgl. "LTA und dann änderungen": Ich bin ja vertreter der Aussage, dass hier praktisch niemandem was weggenommen wird und die leute sich mal bitte beruhigen sollen.

Allerdings muss man auch mal daran denken, dass es sich trotzdem um eine veränderung der Regeln handelt. Auch wenn es für den Individuellen User kein Problem darstellen sollte, ist das ganze so, als würde man jemanden einen Vertrag über den Besitz einer Insel geben, und dann stellt sich heraus, dass die Insel motorenbetrieben ist und sich mit 200 km/h im Kreis übers meer bewegt. Nichts _an sich_ schlimmes, aber eben eine Änderung der Faktenlage.

Die Öffnung des Spiels kann unabsehbare Folgen für die Sozialen Gegebenheiten haben, und möglicherweise hätten einige Leute (so unwahrscheinlich das ist) auch kein LTA bestellt, wenn sie sinnloses töten von standard-gegnern auch kostenlos haben können.

Es ist kein skandal oder betrug, aber es ist trotzdem ein bisschen "shady" und gehört sich nicht.


----------



## Nagroth (5. Juni 2010)

...ein so schönes MMO...war ein bedeutender Teil meines MMO-Lebens...werde mich lange daran erinnern (gespielt bis März 2009)


----------



## Kontext (5. Juni 2010)

Nagroth schrieb:


> ...ein so schönes MMO...war ein bedeutender Teil meines MMO-Lebens...werde mich lange daran erinnern (gespielt bis März 2009)



Tut mir leid, aber ich kann nicht anders:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh8X9H3dLUY&feature=related

Zum Thema: Diese Änderung gehört zu der Sparte _"Oh je, es verändert sich etwas gravierend! Was soll ich davon halten? Hm... keine Ahnung! Ach! Am Besten einfach erst mal pissed sein!"_
_
_
Da sich HdRO bis jetzt immer vorbildlich um die Bedürfnisse der Community (besonders im Bezug auf Rollenspiel und Atmosphäre, siehe Spielernamen) gekümmert hat, denke ich nicht einmal, dass es zu einem besonders großen Abfall des Niveaus kommen wird. Schön für all die Leute, die das Spiel gerne spielen woll(t)en, aber bis jetzt vom Faktor Geld abgehalten worden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Arandes (5. Juni 2010)

Nagroth schrieb:


> ...ein so schönes MMO...war ein bedeutender Teil meines MMO-Lebens...werde mich lange daran erinnern (gespielt bis März 2009)




Schön ists immer noch - und es wirds auch bleiben. Wer sich an so was lächerlichem stört, bitteschön. Ich finds ein wenig schäbig, wenn ein Shop u.A. ein Grund ist, ein so gutes Spiel fallen zu lassen. Erstmal abwarten. 2012 geht die Welt sowieso unter --> gehört in die genau gleiche Sparte an Idiotie. 



> Da sich HdRO bis jetzt immer vorbildlich um die Bedürfnisse der Community (besonders im Bezug auf Rollenspiel und Atmosphäre, siehe Spielernamen) gekümmert hat, denke ich nicht einmal, dass es zu einem besonders großen Abfall des Niveaus kommen wird. Schön für all die Leute, die das Spiel gerne spielen woll(t)en, aber bis jetzt vom Faktor Geld abgehalten worden sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da unterschreib ich gleich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. Juni 2010)

Alle die vorher HdRO schon immer spannend fanden, aber aufgrund ihres alten Spieles, das sie noch ganz 
i.O fanden sich nie zu einem Wechsel bzw. zu einem reinschnuppern überwinden konnten werde es jetzt tun!
Ich z.B stand vor ca 3 Jahren (?) vor der Entscheidung WoW oder HdRO als erstes MMO, die Wahl ist damals auf WoW gefallen,
obwohl ich HDR eigentlich wesentlich spannender fand, aber die aufteilung in 2 "richtige" Fraktionen hat mir damals in WoW mehr zugesagt.
Jetzt konkuriert HdRO nichtmehr mit WoW,Aion oder WAR sondern mit Allods und RoM, wer da die Nase vorne hat ist wohl nicht
allzu schwer herauszufinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werds mir aufjedenfall mal ansehen!


----------



## Die Kuh (5. Juni 2010)

Man könnte das auch so sehen:

HDRO bekommt eine neue Art Testaccount! Ihr könnt solange ihr wollt mit bis zu drei Charakteren die Gebiete Breeland, Ered Luin und Auenland spielen. Solltet ihr auf den Geschmack gekommen sein, könnt ihr euren Testaccount schrittweise erweitern. Seid ihr vollends überzeugt, könnt ihr ein Abo abschließen. Dann stehen euch alle Aspekte im Spiel offen.

Zusätzlich wird ein HDRO-Shop eingeführt. Keine Angst, es wird keine starken Waffen und Rüstungen geben. Im neuen HDRO-Shop können öfter zusätzliche Spielinhalte, wie Regionen, Housing-Items, Tänze usw. erworben werden. Ihr könnt euch also euer zukünftiges Addon mit den Inhalten, die ihr haben möchtet, selber zusammenstellen.


----------



## kurt2707 (5. Juni 2010)

Man hat ja schon länger gemerkt, dass Turbine nicht mehr in der Geschwindigkeit Inhalt nachgeliefert hat, wie zu SoA-Zeiten. Ich vermute mal, das lag auch daran, dass es LTAs gibt. Die Mitglieder haben sich wohl nicht so stark entwickelt, als das dies ausgeglichen werden konnte. Jetzt ist es ja bekanntlich so, dass die Programmierer alle leben wollen und ohne zahlende Kunden, kein Geld. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Turbine in Zukunft auch noch Geld verdienen will, und sie es sich nicht leisten können alle Kunden zu verkraulen. Also, sehe ich das ganze auch als Chance, dass wieder Geld in die Kasse kommt, damit wieder mehr Inhalt (vielleicht auch in kürzeren Zeitabschnitten) programmiert wird. 

Und vom Umfeld bei den MMOs: Kaum ein neues MMO ist nicht FtP. Ich warte zum Beispiel darauf, dass auch STO bald diesen Schritt gehen wird. Die Monatsgebühren-MMO werden denke ich bald die Ausnahme sein. Ich denke auch, dass Blizzard bei ihrem nächsten MMO (das ja bereits in Entwicklung sein soll) auch andere Wege gehen wird. Der allgemeine Trend ist DLC, wass auch nichts anders als ein Store ist, in dem man Zusatzinhalt kaufen kann. Ich bin auch gespannt, was Guild Wars 2 macht.

Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Lorghi (5. Juni 2010)

Die schrieb:


> Man könnte das auch so sehen:
> 
> HDRO bekommt eine neue Art Testaccount! Ihr könnt solange ihr wollt mit bis zu drei Charakteren die Gebiete Breeland, Ered Luin und Auenland spielen. Solltet ihr auf den Geschmack gekommen sein, könnt ihr euren Testaccount schrittweise erweitern. Seid ihr vollends überzeugt, könnt ihr ein Abo abschließen. Dann stehen euch alle Aspekte im Spiel offen.
> 
> Zusätzlich wird ein HDRO-Shop eingeführt. Keine Angst, es wird keine starken Waffen und Rüstungen geben. Im neuen HDRO-Shop können öfter zusätzliche Spielinhalte, wie Regionen, Housing-Items, Tänze usw. erworben werden. Ihr könnt euch also euer zukünftiges Addon mit den Inhalten, die ihr haben möchtet, selber zusammenstellen.



Das unterschreib ich glatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schöne Sichtweise, so hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen. 

Was LTA's angeht: Ich denke man kann getrost davon ausgehen das Turbine die einkalkuliert hat & sicher nicht als Option angeboten hätte, bestände dadurch eine finanzielle Gefahr.

Edit:


Ashgard schrieb:


> Mein Account ist gekündigt und meine Chars wurden alle gelöscht.
> 
> Mit F2P-Dreck will ich nichts zu tun haben.



Hmm, dann scheints dir auch vorher nicht allzuviel bedeutet zu haben. Oder du hast einfach nicht aufmerksam genug mitgelesen. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Valinar (5. Juni 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Schön ists immer noch - und es wirds auch bleiben. Wer sich an so was lächerlichem stört, bitteschön. Ich finds ein wenig schäbig, wenn ein Shop u.A. ein Grund ist, ein so gutes Spiel fallen zu lassen. Erstmal abwarten. 2012 geht die Welt sowieso unter --> gehört in die genau gleiche Sparte an Idiotie.



Finde Deine aussage ist etwas schäbig...
Ist völlig legitim mit dem Spiel aufzuhören und besonders der Itemshop macht für mich viel Kaputt.
Weis nicht was daran schäbig sein soll wenn es mir so nicht mehr gefällt.
HdRO entwickelt sich dadurch nicht in die Richtung die ich mir erhofft oder gewünscht hätte.
Da kann das Spiel auch noch so gut sein.
Warum sollte ich dann noch weiter spielen wenn mir das Spiel unter diesem System nicht gefällt?


Also lass deine aussagen von wegen Idiotie und schäbig lieber stecken weil ich griff bisher auch niemanden persönlich an der anderer meinung ist!


----------



## Treebeard (5. Juni 2010)

KnudKnudsen schrieb:


> Was ich sehr gut finde an der Neuerung, ist die Tatsache, dass ich in Zukunft bis lvl 50 weitestgehend umsonst spielen darf.



Ist nur die Frage, inwieweit das Spaß machen wird. Du hast nur sogenannte "Quest Packs" für die beiden Starterzonen und das Breeland. Danach müßtest du dich wahrscheinlich mit reinem Grinden herumschlage. Hinzu kommt das max. Goldlimit von 2 Gold. Aber ein Pferd kostet schon mal 4 Gold! Mit den ganzen Einschränkungen wird das eine ganz schön harte Angelegenheit.



KnudKnudsen schrieb:


> Bleiben eigentlich den (ex)VIPs, die dann kein aktives Abo mehr haben alle Gebiete erhalten zum twinken, oder muß man hier auch zukaufen?



Ich vermute mal, das für die Gebiete nur ein einmaliger Betrag fällig wird, also werden sie dir wahrscheinlich erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Arandes (6. Juni 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Finde Deine aussage ist etwas schäbig...
> Ist völlig legitim mit dem Spiel aufzuhören und besonders der Itemshop macht für mich viel Kaputt.
> Weis nicht was daran schäbig sein soll wenn es mir so nicht mehr gefällt.
> HdRO entwickelt sich dadurch nicht in die Richtung die ich mir erhofft oder gewünscht hätte.
> ...




Das mit der Idiotie war *nicht* angriffig gegen dich oder sonstwen gemeint - wenn du das so verstanden hast, böö... eine Entschuldigung gibts nicht von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ja niemanden gezielt angegriffen.

Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, gut, wie mehrmals betont, da kann man nichts machen -- ich bezog mich hierbei mehr auf die Sichtweise derer, die den "Item"Shop ansprechen. Es ist und wird keinen "Item"Shop geben, egal, wie sehr sich die Leute das schlechtreden. Ich hab dich nur zitiert, weil für mich das Spiel immer noch schön ist und bleibt. Da war nichts anderes dabei, das darfst du mir ausnahmsweise glauben. Und ich denke, wenn die Community etwas zusammenhält, wird das Spiel auch nicht schlechter. Nur, weil ein Feature eingebaut wird?... Die Comm wollte ja Content 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also lass bitte deine angriffigen Aussagen bzg. meiner Aussagen stecken, solange du nicht sicher bist, ob sie wirklich dir gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte dankeschön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (6. Juni 2010)

Letztlich beleidigst du trotzdem jeden mit deiner aussage der wegen dem "Feature" aufhört.
Das schließt mich auch mit ein da ich ja klar schrieb dass das mit ein Grund ist mit HdRO aufzuhören.
Aber naja lassen wir mal die sich sicherlich unfruchtbar entwickelnde Diskussion(Denke unsere stantpunkte dazu stehen fest) darüber weils hier um was anderes geht.
BTT:
Man wird sehen wie sich das entwickelt mit HdRO.
Ich geh mal soweit und sage das ich die entwicklung trotz EvE-Online beobachten werde.
Sollten meine beiden Töchter(oder eine) dann noch Spielen und sie sagen mir das nichts schlechter ist kann man darüber nachdenken reinzuschnuppern.
Kostet dann ja immerhin nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trotzdem bleibt das alles für mich ein sehr trauriger schritt seitens Turbine der bis vor wenigen Tagen unvorstellbar war.


----------



## Apocalyptica (6. Juni 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt das alles für mich ein sehr trauriger schritt seitens Turbine der bis vor wenigen Tagen unvorstellbar war.




wirtschaftlich gesehen ist dieser schritt genau richtig.
was juckt mich son shop solange keine spielentscheidenen items angeboten werden und die free-player eh bei lvl 50 rumdümpeln.

sollen sie doch ruhig ein paar doller mehr verdienen. für uns alteingesessene spieler bedeutet es nur dass uns unser spiel noch lange erhalten bleibt.

wobei der schritt meiner meinung nach von wb kommt...


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. Juni 2010)

Also ohne jetzt auf den ganzen Schmonz hier näher einzugehen, mit dem von den 7 Seiten des Threads gute sechseinhalb gefüllt sind: wer sich DDO:U mal vor und nach der Änderung des Geschäftsmodells angeschaut hat (was ich hier ja ernsthaft bezweifele, anscheinend bin ich der einzige Depp hier, der das Naheliegendste zu Rate zieht), dem wird auffallen, dass die Kaufmöglichkeiten im Ingamestore sich bezüglich spielrelevanter Gegenstände und Fähigkeiten nur bedingt herleiten lassen. Die Rassen Dunkelelf und diese - äh, ich komm nicht auf den deutschen Namen... "Golems" halt - sind freischaltbar für Punkte, so wie es wohl mit Hüter und Runenbewahrer* sein wird. Die Paar Tränke... nun ja, wer's braucht. Sind nicht wirklich signifikant kampfentscheidend. Allerdings, hier kommen wir zu etwas, das HdRO abhebt: Zierwerk. Die äußerliche Darstellung der Charaktere erschöpft sich schon jetzt in zahllosen Möglichkeiten, durch den Iitemshop werden eben diese nochmal vervielfacht, da neue Frisuren, Zierwerkrüstung und womöglich Färbungen für Gewänder in Frage kommen. Und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich sehe für wie viel Gold die Leute im AH die [Improvisierte Waldläufermaske] erkaufen, seit sie nicht mehr BOP ist, finde ich den Itemshop für einen Moment lang mal so _richtig_ cool. Endlich keine Anfragen in BeleHandel und BeleSNG nach Scharmützelzierwerk mehr, fvck yeah! *hust*

Was die Goldmenge, Charakterslots etc. angeht: für alle, die bereits Moria oder Düsterwald freigeschaltet haben, ändert sich da sowieso nix dran, das sollte man bei aller Skepsis im Hinterkopf behalten. Im Endgame wird man den geneigten F2P-Nicht-VIP wohl nie zu Gesicht bekommen, da sind schließlich vorrangig _immernoch_ die Geldleistungen für die Addons relevant - das macht automatisch zum Premium oder womöglich sogar VIP - schlimm wird höchstens das Bunnyhopping in Bree, Michelbinge und Thoris Tor, aber die Hoppelhäschen kann man ja zur Not zur Bockenburger Fähre locken und dann im Brandywein entsorgen.... *flöt*


Zum Stand von heute kann man die Neugestaltung des Preismodells also gerne in Grund und Boden flamen, ziellos herumtrollen oder einfach mal abwarten. Gesunde Skepsis hat noch nie geschadet, die ist bei mir schon seit der Ankündigung im Launcher auf DEFCON 4, aber direkt in Weltuntergangsstimmung zu verfallen ist unangebracht. In 14 Tagen ist übrigens auch Gamescom, die E³ steht vor der Tür, da kommt mit allerhöchster Sicherheit schon was spielbares aus der Beta auf die heimischen Videoplayer gestreamt. Und, wenn alle lieb sind und brav ins Horn der Zwergenbinge stossen, vielleicht auch neuer Content abseits des Kleiderschranks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        














*(für neue Spieler ohne erworbenes Moria.)


----------



## Treebeard (6. Juni 2010)

Lest euch halt mal die FAQ und Infromation dann müßt ihr in diesem Thread nicht soviel Schwachsinn und Unwahrheiten schreiben.

Ich habe inzwischen mein Stimme von schlecht auf gut umgestellt. Für die bisherigen Spieler ändert sich nicht viel. Die normalen Spieler weden weiterhin ihre monatliche Gebühr bezahlen und sind VIPs. Damit läuft das Spiel ganz normal weiter. Die normalen Spieler haben sogar den Vorteil das sie mit Premium/Free immer noch in das Spiel können, wenn sie mal eine Pause machen wollen. Gut mit Einschränkungen, das man z.B. nicht alle Charaktere spielen kann. ABER man sich einfach mal ganz entspannt anmelden. Im Moment ist es doch so, das wenn dein Abo abgelaufen ist du dich nicht mehr anmelden kannst.

Das auch bei den VIPs noch viel mit erweblich steht, das mag vielleicht daran liegen, das es AddOns für das Spiel gibt. Schon mal die (*/**) gelesen?


----------



## dhorwyn (6. Juni 2010)

Ich finds auf jeden Fall viel schlimmer dass man von Rohan immer noch nichts hört, und die vor ein paar Tagen oder wenigen Wochen angekündigte Patch mit Buch2 inkl. dem neuen Gebiet erst im Herbst kommt. Ob die dann schon zu Weihnachten mit Rohan rausrücken? Auf den Messen zeigen die wohl jetzt erstmal die F2P-Beta....hoffentlich nicht nur...


----------



## Wizzkid (6. Juni 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> Ich finds auf jeden Fall viel schlimmer dass man von Rohan immer noch nichts hört, und die vor ein paar Tagen oder wenigen Wochen angekündigte Patch mit Buch2 inkl. dem neuen Gebiet erst im Herbst kommt. Ob die dann schon zu Weihnachten mit Rohan rausrücken? Auf den Messen zeigen die wohl jetzt erstmal die F2P-Beta....hoffentlich nicht nur...



Da gibt es von den Offiziellen unterschiedliche Aussagen, an der einen Stelle heisst es Sommer, dann Spätsommer, ganz woanders Herbst.
Fakt ist:
- *Mitte Juni startet die Beta mit Buch 3/Enedwaith/Item-Shop/DirectX11*.
Die Frage dabei ist, wie lange läuft so eine Beta, bis alles gepatcht ist und man wartet bis zu einem bestimmten Termin oder veröffentlicht man etwas früher, wenn alles stabil läuft?
- *Ende des Jahres, Beginn des nächsten Jahres geht es weiter* u.a. mit neuem Gebiet, Verbesserungen zu den levelbaren Waffen, dem Strahlensystem.


----------



## Terrordrim (6. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin jetzt in der Situation, dass ich mir vor kurzem einen LTA geleistet habe aber die Düsterwald Erweiterung nicht besitze weil mein Char erst lvl 47 ist.

Für Leute wie mich (keine Ahnung wieviele es davon gibt) ist es auch interessant das ich evtl. kein Geld mehr für Erweiterungen ausgeben muss sondern einfach die Punkte die ich monatlich bekomme sparen kann um mir die Erweiterung davon zu holen.

Und wo wir grad bei den Erweiterungen sind, ich finds garnicht so schlecht, dass jetzt (wahrscheinlich) erstmal Isengard kommt. 
Wenn die sich nur an die großen Gebiete halten würden, dann käme jetzt nur Rohan, Gondor, Mordor, Ende. 
Dann würden wir schon in 1-2 Jahren mit irgendwelchen Zusatzinhalten gefüttert, die nix direkt mit dem Herr der Ringe zu tun haben oder es wäre einfach vorbei mit Erweiterungen....


----------



## Freejack (6. Juni 2010)

Ich find die Idee hinter dem "neuen" Hybrid-System recht interessant. 

Für Bestandskunden/VIP ändert sich nicht viel. Für sie sollen ja alles beim "alten", also "kostenlose" Patches bleiben "kostenlos" usw.
Für Neukunden gibt es die Möglichkeit sich das Spiel Stück für Stück zuzukaufen. Und wer es gleich komplett mag (Stand heute^^) der kann es sich im Moment für 50 &#8364; kaufen ist defakto Premium und kann solange spielen wie er mag ohne weitere Ausgaben.

Und was die nächsten Bezahl-Add-Ons betrifft so wird es vielleicht sogar einfacher als bei DW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Einfach nachdem Update Ingame in den Shop, dort bezahlen (vorausgesetzt man hat genug Punkte gespart/erspielt/gekauft) und gleich weiter spielen.
Wer der Meinung ist, er muss sich Zierwerk, Starterpacks usw. im Shop kaufen der sollte das auch machen.

Wenn Turbine an dem angekündigten System nichts ändert (also wirklich keine Spielrelevanten Items im Shop verkaufen), dann glaube ich das wir Mordor zu Gesicht bekommen, ohne fürchten zu müssen das das Spiel eingestellt wird.
Hoffen wir mal das Beste für die Zukunft.


----------



## Vetaro (6. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das schon am Freitag auf hdro.de mal angestoßen, aber hier hat bisher keiner was in die Richung gesagt.

*Wie wärs, zugang für RP-Server nur für VIPs oder 600+ Punkte.*


----------



## Freejack (6. Juni 2010)

Währe was, zumal die RP-Spieler genau genommen diejenigen sind, für die ein Grossteil des Spiel gestalltet wurde. Warum auch nicht, zumal es ja für MP geht. 

Aber soweit ich das gelesen habe wird es nicht so kommen. Bleibt für die RP Fraktion zu hoffen das die RP-Regel, dann aber Bitte schön mit allen Mitteln durchgesetzt werden.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (6. Juni 2010)

bin zwar selbst kein hdro spieler aber ich denke mal das wars für das eigentlich sehr schöne spiel den wen es free ist werden die server bestimmt von einer menge affen überspühlt und für die alten spieler wird es bestimmt der hass sein


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich hab das schon am Freitag auf hdro.de mal angestoßen, aber hier hat bisher keiner was in die Richung gesagt.
> 
> *Wie wärs, zugang für RP-Server nur für VIPs oder 600+ Punkte.*



Wäre - im Verbund mit kostenlosem Charaktertransfer *weg* von Belegaer - sogar eine richtig gute Idee, dann wäre Lycis vielleicht auch endlich mal weg vom Fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apocalyptica (6. Juni 2010)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> bin zwar selbst kein hdro spieler aber ich denke mal das wars für das eigentlich sehr schöne spiel den wen es free ist werden die server bestimmt von einer menge affen überspühlt und für die alten spieler wird es bestimmt der hass sein


lest ihr "affen" überhaupt mal richtig ? die zahlenden spieler werden unter sich sein weil die neuen gebiete nur für diese zugänglich sind. auch können free-player nicht über lvl 50 kommen... meine fresse


----------



## Füchtella (6. Juni 2010)

Huhu!



Apocalyptica schrieb:


> lest ihr "affen" überhaupt mal richtig ? die zahlenden spieler werden unter sich sein weil die neuen gebiete nur für diese zugänglich sind. auch können free-player nicht über lvl 50 kommen... meine fresse


Nur, weil dir offenbar das Problem nicht ganz klar ist:
Manche Spieler wollen eben nicht erst in der 21ten Halle "unter sich" sein, sondern auch in Bree oder dem Auenland.
Es gibt Leute, Rollenspieler genannnt, die gerne ihre Zeit rollenspielend dort verbringen, und für die wären wild rumhopsende und rumkrakelende, nicht Community-konforme Neulinge schon störend.
Nicht jeder sitzt nur in der 21ten oder Feste Galadh und wartet auf die nächste Moria- oder Düsterwald Instanz ;-)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## FAQ112 (6. Juni 2010)

Sry aber die Umfrage  des themas zeigt doch .dass nur wenige  wirklich begriffen haben was eigentlich passiert!!!!

Hier wird kein Free2Play MMo erstellt mit Itemgeilen Menschen und gespame in jedem Chat. Hier wird eine abgespeckte Version der Grundversion Herr der Ringe Online, die Schatten von Angmar angeboten, die man ab Herbst kostenlos herunterladen kann! Die Einschränkungen gehen gezielt auf Spamer und Leute ein, die sich nicht den Spielestil von Lotro beugen möchten.

z.B. Das man nur alle 5 Sekunden etwas posten kann! --- Vielleicht etwas zu schwache Sperre, aber jeder LotrOspieler weiß, es gibt auch Filter. Den OOC habe ich selten beachtet.

Dann die Goldsperre --- Nicht mal ein Mount kann man sich mit dem Freeuser Account kaufen und damit muss man sich überlegen ob einem das Spiel 13 Euro im Monat wer ist. Wenn ja fügt man sich ein und wird nicht wieder Gefahr laufen wollen, seinen Account gesperrt zu bekommen!

Weiter gehts mit dem Gebietsbegrenzungen --- Nur zahlende Vip´s sind in der Lage nach Moria oder Düsterwald aufzubrechen und die Features zu nutzen. In folge dessen werden auch hier wieder Spreu und Weizen sich trennen, denn jeder weiß, dass Lotro so richtig erst mit Moria anfängt, zumal es weitere Sperren gibt die Langeweile gezielt bei den Kiddis aufkommen lassen werden!

Die PvMsperre --- Nur zahlende VIP dürfen Monster spielen. Damit werden die Ettenöden nicht mit Leuten überfüllt die einen Lvl 10 char haben und dann meinen pvP alla WoW betreiben zu können. Natürlich kann man mit seinem 50 in die Ettenöden, aber dort warten die VIP mit ihren 65ger Monstern und schon bald, verfliegt der Spaß am dauernden sterben vo TA oder Gram!

Der Itemshop ---- wurde bei den News komplett falsch aufgenommen!!!! Es handelt sich hier nicht um einen Shop, der Mörderitems für Geld anbietet und damit das Endgame käuflich macht. Nein!!!! Es geht hier um das Prinzip, dass sich jeder Spieler nach eigenem Ermessen, neue Inhalte (wie z.B. neue Charakterplätze, Erweiterungen oder witzige Gegenstände) für Punkte erwerben kann. 
Das ist ein vorteil, da man Beispielweise mit Stufe 40 ein erhöhtes Goldlimit benötigt um sich sein Pferd/Pony leisten zu können. So macht Turbine mehr Umsatz da viele Spieler auch gerne Einrichtungsgegenstände oder Erweiterungen kaufen, auch wenn sie nicht mehr für den Monat zahlen.

Zu guter letzt Angst um RP und um HdrO ---- Ich bitte jeden, das er sein Gehirn anschaltet und mal nachdenkt. Das Rp kann überall praktiziert werden!!! Es gibt keine festen Regeln und vielleicht ist man in Mittelerde inzwischen zu verwöhnt denn ich wurde schon oft nur beim rumstehen im Pony angeschrieben, weil ich einer RP Gruppe "im Wege stand" obwohl es keine Kollisionsabfrage in Lotro gibt und man mich hätte umgehen  können oder durchlaufen.
Auch wenn neue Spieler nicht so gekonnt Rp betreiben können wie alte Hasen des RP die teilweise von P u P kommen, kann man ihnen wenigstens erklären warum sie mit ihrem Verhalten, das RP stören und notfalls auch den Ort wechseln. 
Nach meiner Erfahrung sind diese Spieler 1ten schnell wieder weg und 2ten die die bleiben, erkennen irgendwann den Sinn davon und wenn man es ihnen erklärt, machen sie sogar mit. Man darf sie nur nicht ausgrenzen!


ihr seht, das einzige was in Gefahr ist, sind die Startgebiete. Doch schon nach einem Monat wird sich das schlimmste legen. Die alten Hasen sollten solange einfach in Moria oder Düsterwald bleiben und RP in ihren Häusern bzw Sippenhäusern oder in den Hochstufigen Zonen betreiben. Man kann immer und an jedem Ort RP machen das Pony ist nicht der einige Ort!

Desweiteren werdet ihr die Änderungen mit der Zeit annehmen und verstehen. Sobald ihr einen über Stufe 50 seht, wisst ihr, er hat ebenfalls gezahlt, hat zeit investiert vielleicht nicht mehr so viel Geld aber zeit und harte Arbeit und ihm ist es auch etwas Wert, sonst hätte er kein Geld für die Erweiterung ausgegeben. 

Ich freue mich auf den Herbst und werde jedem neuen Spieler der Hilfe braucht oder Fragen hat so gut ich kann, helfen! Das solltet ihr auch!


----------



## Vetaro (6. Juni 2010)

FAQ, hör auf genau das gleiche zu sagen wie ich :^


----------



## FAQ112 (6. Juni 2010)

´Tschuldige aber das musste jetzt echt mal raus sonst wäre mein Zwerg noch explodiert!

Die Idee mit dem Rp Srver finde ich ebenfalls gut, jedoch würden die anderen Server damit verkommen was die unterstufigen Lvl anbelangt (kein Rp mehr denn wer machts den neuen vor?)


----------



## Thorogrimm (6. Juni 2010)

Ein dickes Dankeschön. Lotro ist tot. Spätestens ab Herbst.#

Ein geniales Spiel wird zerstört.


----------



## FAQ112 (6. Juni 2010)

Thorogrimm schrieb:


> Ein dickes Dankeschön. Lotro ist tot. Spätestens ab Herbst.#
> 
> Ein geniales Spiel wird zerstört.






Deine Signatur trifft nun auf deinen Beitrag zu.


----------



## Kobold (6. Juni 2010)

Thorogrimm schrieb:


> Ein dickes Dankeschön. Lotro ist tot. Spätestens ab Herbst.#



Diesen Eindruck hatte ich auch. Jedoch habe ich inzwischen das Forum gelesen und ich glaube verstanden zu haben, was sich wirklich ändert.
HdRO wird auch im Herbst nicht tot sein. Da irrst Du Dich.

Es wird auch für "VIP" (Normale Abonennten) Änderungen geben. Aber ob diese Änderungen so negativ sein werden, wie einige hier befürchten, wage ich inzwischen zu bezweifeln.

Sorge macht mir jedoch das schon angesprochene Problem mit dem RP in den Startgebieten (Auenland, Bree, Thorins Halle, etc.). Wenn dort "_RoXXorking_", "_Dönermann_" und "_Noobkiller_" rumlaufen. Fragt sich, ob man dann mehr RP, oder Namenstickets machen kann - und ob der Support überhaupt darauf reagiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Vorschlag, RP-Server nur für zahlende Kunden frei zu geben, halte ich in diesem Zusammenhang für sehr positiv! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrick02 (6. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage:Ich hab mir leztens die Minen von Moria gekauft.
Meint ihr ich kann obwohl ich kein VIP etc werden möchte die Minen benutzen?


----------



## Wizzkid (6. Juni 2010)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage:Ich hab mir leztens die Minen von Moria gekauft. Meint ihr ich kann obwohl ich kein VIP etc werden möchte die Minen benutzen?



Wenn du MvM gekauft hast, kannst du es natürlich auch spielen.
Du wirst automatisch VIP, wenn du Abo oder LTA hast.

Wenn du beides _nicht_ hast (z.B. alle paar Monate mal Gametimecard), gilt:


> Seid ihr ein _früherer_ Abonnent von HdRO?
> Habt ihr das Spiel in der Vergangenheit erworben aber_ nicht_ abonniert?
> In beiden Fällen werdet ihr _automatisch_ zum Premium Spieler aufgewertet, wenn ihr zum Spielen zurückkommt.



Freetoplay Info | Freetoplay FAQ


----------



## Smigle (7. Juni 2010)

Hab früher schon einige Asien-Grinder gespielt und da gab es dieses Ingame-Shop Modell auch. Alles oder besser fast alles andere war frei spielbar.
Für die hat es sich bewährt. 
Es gibt immer wieder genug Spieler die sich das eine oder andere Item, Gimick oder Zusatzleistungen kaufen wollen.
Diese Leute können so ihr Geld loswerden.
Um den Endcontent des Spiel zu erleben wirst du auch weiterhin zahlen müssen oder einen LTA dein eigen nennen dürfen.
So ändert sich also auch nichts.

Im Prinzip handelt es sich um nicht viel mehr als eine ewig dauernde Testzeit. Früher nur 30 oder 60 Tage jetzt ewig. Nur bis Lv50, keine Post usw.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Juni 2010)

Also eigentlich siehts doch ganz gut aus und im Endeffekt kaum anders als in WoW. Abonennten / LTAs haben Zugang zu allem und wer unbedingt Zierwerk etc. braucht muss dafür löhnen (bzw. kann man sich sogar einen Teil davon erwerben mit den Punkten die man geschenkt bekommt). Das ist in WoW mit den ganzen Pets und Cardgame Gimmicks ja mittlerweile auch nicht anders.

Der Unterschied scheint wohl ausschließlich darin zu bestehen, dass man 

a) bei HDRO dank housing und Zierwerk viel mehr Möglichkeiten für einen Shop hat
und
b) nun bei HDRO eine umfassende und gestaffelte "F2P"-Trial Version hat

Nicht zu 100% lupenrein ist das für LTAs, aber auch das hat Vetaro schon erwähnt.


Letztlich stört mich aber daran folgendes:

HDRO ist sehr erfolgreich (auch wirtschaftlich) und hat deutlich mehr Abos als AoC oder WAR. Plötzlich kauft Warner Turbine auf und wenig später wird auf ein (wohl erfährungsgemäß) noch profitableres Bezahlmodell umgestellt. Zufall? Wohl kaum... Diese Praxis der "Gewinnmaximierung" stört mich (nicht nur in diesem speziellen Fall) und nein, das Leben sollte nicht so sein, dass es "normal" ist, dass jeder nur das "Maximum" herausholen will. Aus dieser Kette von Zufällen erwachsen dann für mich auch die Zweifel die man auch bei Blizzard schon lange hegt: Wo wird die Grenze gezogen? Wie weit ist man bereit zu gehen für Gewinnmaximierung?

Die Erfahrung mit allen möglichen anderen MMOs die F2P wurden oder als solche starteten (und vollmundig versprachen der Shop würde keine Vorteile bieten) hat gezeigt, dass am Ende die Schraube immer so gedreht wurde, dass man bezahlen muss um den "Endcontent" erfahren zu können. Zwar kann man meist theoretisch auch ohne echtes Geld mithalten, aber in der Praxis kommt man auf einen Zeitaufwand der in Jahrzehnten gemessen werden kann. Nun ist das ja per se nichts schlechtes, wenn man ein paar Euro hier und da investiert, doch leider verteilt sich die Last dann oft sehr ungleich und für die Spieler die gerne "vorne dabei sind" wird das Spiel deutlich teurer als mit einem Pay 2 Play Modell, damit die ganzen "kiddies" gratis spielen können.

Ich sage nicht, dass bei HDRO dies jetzt (oder mit den kommenden Änderungen) der Fall ist. Genauso ist Blizzard bisher immer noch der Philosophie treu, dass nichts aus dem Shop oder Convention etc. wirklich im Spiel etwas bringt. Doch seit bei beiden nun Konzerne drüberstehen denen es offensichtlich ausschließlich um Geldmacherei geht und die nichts von der Seele der Spiele teilen oder der Philosophie der Entwickler, (da sie ja nur irgendwelche externen Gewinnmaximierhanseln sind) muss man wohl auf alles vorbereitet sein.


----------



## wuzzie^^ (7. Juni 2010)

Und was ist wenn man monatlich gezahlt hatt hat man da keine vorteile oder wie ?
Ich habe alle spiele gekauft und gezockt und das für nichts ALTER!


----------



## Captain Mosh (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich habe vor ca. 2 Monaten mit Lotr angefangen und war direkt begeistert, was die Atmosphäre, die Nettigkeit der Community und dieses einfach total entspannte Gesamtgefüge angeht. Daher habe ich auch vor einigen Wochen beim vergünstigten LTA zugeschlagen. Im Nachhinein wünsche ich mir, dass ich das nicht getan hätte, denn nun geht meine schöne Rechnung nicht mehr auf und ich weiß nicht was kommt. Grundsätzlich ändert sich für meinen Char zwar nix gravierendes, aber ich befürchte viele Idioten, die auf die friedlichen Server stürmen und Stunk machen. Hoffen wir mal, dass das nur eine Befürchtung bleibt... und das LTA noch einige Vorteile mit sich bringt. Dann wär ich zufrieden.


----------



## Lethos (7. Juni 2010)

wuzzie^^ schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn man monatlich gezahlt hatt hat man da keine vorteile oder wie ?
> Ich habe alle spiele gekauft und gezockt und das für nichts ALTER!



Lesen und verstehen ist nicht Deine Stärke, oder?


----------



## FliegenkillerX (7. Juni 2010)

Ich war im ersten Moment auch geschockt, hab dann auf Datum geschaut (ok, nicht der 1.April) und dann wieder ungläubig auf meinen Rechner.
Nach einer Stunde rumgemeckere rumgetobe und verwünschungen, nahm ich mir die Tabelle zur Brust und hab diese studiert.
Ich kam zu folgendem Ergebnis:

F2P: Trial Accout, aber nur* DREI!!! *Gebiete spielbar 2G Beschränkung usw. Für alles andere* MUSS *gezahlt werden.
Premium: jemand der sich Turbine Points kauft. Immer noch *DREI* Gebiete, ausser er kauft sich welche und 5G Beschränkung.
VIP: Normales Abo Model/LTA. Wer weiterhin seine monatlichen Gebühren zahlt, erhält zum *VOLLEN* Zugang noch 500 Turbine Points dazu. (ca. 5&#8364; p.M.)

Korregiert mich, aber ich sehe das so dass es günstiger wird, da man sich als LTAler die Addons per Turbine Points kaufen kann.
Also garkeine Kosten mehr. Das gleiche gilt auch für Abo User für die die Addon kosten nicht mehr anfallen, wenn sie weiterhin vollen Zugang zu Lotro haben.


----------



## zakuma (7. Juni 2010)

Höchst wahrscheinlich wird das Spiel überschwemmt von Kindern die auf WoW Privat servern spielen und hoffen das das gleiche mit WoW passiert ~.~

Es kotzt mich jetzt schon an ich habe es geliebt immer mal wieder in die Welt von Tolkien reinzuschnuppern und das alles auf hohem Niveau ohne rumgeflame: "mimimi du bist n noob levelst du langsam"

Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (7. Juni 2010)

zakuma schrieb:


> Höchst wahrscheinlich wird das Spiel überschwemmt von Kindern die auf WoW Privat servern spielen und hoffen das das gleiche mit WoW passiert ~.~



Diese Aussage ist auf sovielen Leveln sinnlos und bescheuert, dass ich sie gar nicht erst aufzählen werde.


----------



## Aranthion (7. Juni 2010)

Für mich stellt sich die Frage,, ob dieser Wechsel zum F2P durch den Aufkauf von Codemaster/Turbine durch Warner Bros. bedingt war oder ob finanzielle Schwierigkeiten dahinter sich verbergen, was für den Fortbestand des Spieles fürchten lässt.

Damit verknüpft folgt die nächste Ungewissheit, ob LTA - InhaberInnen auf Dauer von den Kosten freigestellt sind und nur für weitere Addons wie bisher zu zahlen haben, oder ob nicht etwa auch diese Gruppe eines Tages zur Kasse gebeten wird. 
Zwar wird bisher den LTA´s dieses zugesichert, aber die Vorgehensweise im Mai diesen Jahres lässt auch andere Schlüsse zu, nämlich Life Time Accounts billig für 110 € anzubieten und dann Wochen später mit dem F2P - System in Erscheinung zu treten - eine miese Art des Umgangs mit der Community nenne ich das und lässt das Vertrauen in diese Firma nicht gerade anwachsen.

Des weiteren werden die Server überschwemmt werden von Neuankömmlingen, was eh schon bei der bisherigen Auslastung zu Problemen führen wird. Ob man da nachbessert bzw. im Vorwege neue Kapazitäten einrichten wird, bezweifel ich.
Es wird eher nach dem Prinzip verfahren: Schaun mer mal, ob sich die Anzahl der neuen SpielerInnen hält oder sogar steigt, dann können wir ja immer noch tätig werden und investieren, wenn die Kritik zu massiv wird.

Ein anderer Kritikpunkt bezieht sich auf die Atmosphäre auf den Servern.
Rollenspiel wird demnach noch weiter erschwert werden, wenn "ungehobeltes Volk in Massen" in die Startgebiete strömen wird.
Der Umgangston und die Art und Weise des Miteinander werden sich m.E. verschlechtern.

Darüber hinaus werden die Buchinhalte mit der Einführung eines Item-Shops mit Füssen getreten:
statt sich die Dinge zu erspielen, gehen die Gutbetuchten in den Item-Shop. 
Gegenseitige Hilfe bei gemeinsamen Abenteuern analog zu den Buchinhalten?!Was wird aus dem Handwerk?
Was das auf das Verhalten und das Zusammenspiel für Auswirkungen haben wird, kann sich jede® selbst ausmalen.

Wobei noch ungewiss ist, was dieser Laden genau beinhalten soll, 
bis auf die Gimmicks und Pakete, die notwendig sind, das Spiel über die jeweiligen Levelgrenzen hinaus freizuschalten. 
Es sollen angeblich keine spielentscheidenden Items käuflich sein, aber was soll dann Interessantes für LTA´s angeboten werden, denn schliesslich will Codemaster ja Geld verdienen?!

Vielleicht doch nach dem Motto:

Einst ging Gimli in den Laden,
und wollt eine Level Achtzig Axt dann haben,
hamm wir nicht, sagt Ork am Tresen,
aber dahinten steht ein schmucker Besen,
und wenn einer nicht mehr laufen kann,
dann gibt es auch ein Schwein aus Rohan.
Willste schneller ans Ziel, dann musste fliegen,
musst auch keinen Drachen dafür besiegen,
wir haben hier Hobbits, getarnt als Ballon,
mit denen saust du durch die Luft davon.

Es wird Sinniges und Unsinniges angeboten werden, aber entscheidend für mich ist, dass ein Item-Shop ganz einfach die Atmosphäre in diesem Spiel beeinträchtigen wird, abgesehen davon, dass etwas labilere Zeitgenossen zum Kauf virtueller Dinge verleitet werden.

Für mich bedeutet der Wechsel zum F2P-System eine reine profitorientierte Entscheidung, ohne Rücksicht zu nehmen auf die bisherige HdRO-Community,
 mehr Offenheit und eine Umfrage seitens Codemasters im Vorwege mit verschiedenen Preisangeboten hätte ich als fair empfunden.
Dann hätte man die Spielgemeinschaft hier wirklich ernst genommen, wie man es ja so gern seitens CM behauptet.
Wenn es wirklich finanzielle Probleme geben sollte, dann stelle ich mich auch nicht gegen Veränderungen, um dieses Spiel zu erhalten.
Aber nicht in dieser Form und mit dieser Vorgehensweise.

Das soll erst mal an dieser Stelle genügen.
LG
Aranthion


----------



## dhorwyn (7. Juni 2010)

Bedenkt mal bitte, all die jetzt flamen, wie unfair und so...

Es wird kein richtiges F2P geben.

Free-User:

Levelcap 50
Kann sich nur n normales Haus leisten, da Goldcap auf 2g
Kann sich nur das langsame 220s Pferd leisten da Goldcap auf 2g
Hat nur 3 Taschen
hat diverse andere Einschränkungen.


So, nun was macht der Free-User?

a) er kauft sich nach seinen Wünschen die Beschränkungen weg, und ist somit Kunde der bezahlt hat.

b) er kauft sich ein Abo und hat somit alle Möglichkeiten die jetzt ein Spieler mit dem Kauf von Angmar und einem Abo hat und kauft sich zusätzlich mit der Zeit die Addons.

c) er hört wieder auf weil ihn die Limitationen nerven aber kein Geld ausgeben will.



Fazit:

Möglichkeit a kostet Geld, gestaltet sich HdRO nach seinen Anforderungen und erweitert es Stückcheweise oder wertet gleich aufs Abo auf 

Möglichkeit b kostet Geld, hat dafür sofort alle Möglichkeiten die das jeweilige Spiel bietet (also Angmar, Moria, Düsterwald je nach Kauf)

Möglichkeit c entfernt die gefürchteten Kiddies und Spammer ganz von selbst wieder.



F2P stimmt einfach nicht wirklich. Man bekommt lediglich eine abgespeckte, dauerhafte Version von Angmar die man gratis mit vielen Einschränkungen spielen kann.

Das Stückchenweise freischalten, wird wenn man es im vollen Umfang macht bestimmt nicht billiger als ein Abo.



Es gibt desweiteren keine Items mit Stats im Lotro-Shop, keiner hat einen spielmechanik-eingreifenden Vorteil. Als Abonnent oder LTA-Käufer, wie auch ich einer bin, bekommt man immerhin Punkte um Sachen zu erwerben, und ich denke dass die Punktekosten so fair sind, dass der LTA-Kunde sofern er nicht jeden Bockmist haben muss, mit seinen Punkten auch auskommt die er monatlich bekommt.


Abzocke? Für wen? Der Freespieler der auf Abo rüsten kann? Der Abo-Spieler der auch bisher seine 13 Euro überwiesen hat? Den LTA-Spieler für den weiterhin keine Kosten anfallen und hoffentlich die Punktekosten so gestaltet sind dass man falls für zukünftige Bücher Punktekosten anfallen diese auch damit "bezahlen" kann - falls nicht, wäre es unfair, ganz klar.

Ich gehe davon aus das zusätzliche Bücher in Zukunft gegen Punkte erhältlich sein werden, für die Vips aber genug Puntke beisammen haben, nur der Free-User bezahlt. Für Abonennten und LTA-Inhaber diese weiterhin gratis bleiben.

Abzocke sehe ich nicht so, da keine spieltechnisch wichtigen Items usw. angeboten werden, lediglich Stückweise Freischaltungen für FREE-Kunden, und Zierwerk, Tränke für Alle Kunden, auf die jeder auch gut verzichten kann. 

Ich finds bei WoW viel armseliger zb. da zahlst du jetzt immer noch deine Abokosten, aber Reittiere und Pets werden für bis zu 20 Euro verhöckert! DAS ist für mich Abzocke.

Ich find das Lotro-System gut durchdacht, würde es niemals F2P nennen, aber es schadet niemanden wirklich direkt, es ist ein sehr flexibles Modell, welches aber die jetzigen Spieler nicht großartig beinflussen wird.

Ich finds um einiges fairer als die ganze DLC-Scheisse die man bei fast allen neuen PC&Konsolenspielen mittlerweile angeboten bekommt. Man denke nur mal an das MWF2-Paket oder die lächerlichen Dragon Age 5 Euro Missionen auf der PS3 zb. auch wenn es durchaus ein sehr ähnliches Modell ist.


----------



## Kovacs (7. Juni 2010)

das Bezahlmodell an sich ist denke ich ok, wenn es denn so Bestand hat. Das ist weder Abzocke noch die Öffnung als komplett Itemshop finanzierten F2P. Wer nicht zahlt hat quasi nur den Testaccount. 

Ein mulmiges Gefühl ist zwar da, aber denke nicht, dass man nur durch die Umstellung von Leuten überannt wird, die man eigtl. nicht haben will. Dafür hat HdRO gerade bei diesen Leuten eben doch einen Ruf als "zu lieb", keine Gegenfraktion, kein PvP, etc.. Und wer wirklich spielen will muss eh zahlen. GERADE der IMBAROXXOR DESSKILLA will ja nicht im Startgebiet rumhüpfen sondern der tollste Typ des Servers sein und dann ist er schon wieder im normalen Abosystem, was ihn ja angeblich bis heute rausgehalten hat.

Außerdem hoffe ich noch, dass insb. bei dieser Lizenz die Hemmschwelle für Fluggeräte jeder Art, komische neue Rassen, etc. wesentlich höher liegt als bei anderen. Auch Warner wollen die Fans nicht dauerhaft verprellen.

Ich habe da eher Angst, das die Schwäche der anderen MMO die Massen zu lotro treibt.


----------



## FliegenkillerX (7. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es sehr lustig, dass hier einem wirtschaftlich arbeitendem Unternehmen, vorgeworfen wird, dass es Geld verdienen will.
Also mal ehrlich, ein Unternehmen, dass nicht danach strebt Geld zu verdienen ,durch schaffen neuer Kundenaquisemöglichkeiten,
kann auf kurz oder lang nicht existieren. Es ist vollkommen legitim Geld verdienen zu wollen.
Jeder der was dagegen hat sollte ehrlich in seinem Leben niemals darüber nachdenken sich Selbstständig zu machen, ehrlich mit so ner Einstellung wird das nichts.
Aber nein, dann kommt ja der Heuler (sozusagen der Standarddeutsche: "Was der Bauer nicht kenn, frisst er nicht") und mach nen riesen Fass auf, ohne dass irgendetwas passiert ist. Wartet doch erstmal ab ob die große Schwemme "Kiddies"/WoW Pros kommt und den Fluff kaputt macht.
Dann könnt ihr immer noch auswandern.


----------



## Vetaro (7. Juni 2010)

Hier ein Interview auf MMORPG.com, in dem Turbine sagt, dass das F2P-Angebot nicht gewählt wurde weil HdRO am sterben ist, sondern weil DDO damit unheimlich erfolgreich ist, und dass Warner nicht der Anstoß, sondern nur der Bejahrer des Wechsels ist.

Für diejenigen die behaupten, ein Itemshop würde nur sinn machen wenn jeder darin kauft: Das stimmt. Nicht. Ihr habts einfach nicht verstanden. Diese ganze Änderung ist soetwas wie eine begehbare werbeplattform für HdRO. Auch der Itemshop ist vorallem dafür gedacht, dass spieler denken "hmh, da kann ich ja eigentlich direkt das ganze Abo kaufen". Niemand hat die Absicht eine mauer zu bauen Items die das Endgame entscheidend erleichtern einzufügen.


----------



## Kovacs (7. Juni 2010)

edit: sry browser spinnt --> doppelpost


----------



## Arandes (7. Juni 2010)

Für alle, die immer noch gerne meckern wollen weil sie einfach die FAQ nicht gelesen haben oder solche nicht lesen wollen...:

Hier sind Fragen, die die Community gestellt hat, beantwortet worden. Unter Anderem auch das leidige "I eat'em Shop"-Thema betreffend ultrakrassen Waffen un'so, weisstu.

Lesen, Lesen, nochmals Lesen, und wenn man dann immer noch denkt, man muss flamen - einfach mal an die Luft gehen und den PC ausmachen. Flamer will keiner - Kritiker sind gern gesehen, _*sofern*_ sie denn auch "Kritik" anbringen und nicht grundlos eine Materie, die sie nicht verstehen und auch nie verstehen werden niedermachen. Yay!


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (7. Juni 2010)

Für mich bedeutet das, was in der FAQ steht für Spieler mit Zahlungspausen:
Sie werden zu Premiumspielern, also selbst wenn sie die letzte Erweiterung besitzen in Bezug zu Gold auf 5 Gold maximum uvm. der Definierung eines Premiumspielers heruntergestuft.


----------



## Eraton01 (7. Juni 2010)

So wie ichs verstanden hab wirst du aber sobald du wieder ein Abo hast, also egal ob per Kreditkarte oder Gametimecard wieder zum VIP aufgestuft und nachdem du ohne Abo eh nicht spielen kannst, ist es egal ob du wieder abgestuft wirst


----------



## Olfmo (7. Juni 2010)

Arandes hat den Thread bereits verlinkt, unter Frage 8 steht genau das mit dem Gold.
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/free-play-1332/416289-die-antworten-zu-euren-fragen.html

Des weiteren konnte man vorher ohne zu zahlen gar nicht mehr spielen, wenn du jetzt ein Pause einlegst kannst du immer noch spielen nur halt mit diversen Beschränkungen, ist doch ne feine Sache...

Ich werde mich gar nicht weiter zum Thema äußern, lass das wie gesagt auf mich zukommen und kritisieren dann ggf. wenn der Patch da ist. Mich stört viel mehr, dass der Zeitpunkt für den Patch momentan mit Herbst doch noch ein Stück entfernt ist (dies ist zumindest die Info, die ich im offiziellen Forum gelesen habe). So gibt es nämlich den ganzen Sommer über keinen neuen Content, zumindest ein bisschen wäre ja schon schön.


Eine Frage hab ich noch an so ziemlich alle hier: Ist es tatsächlich so, dass Leute die umsonst spielen, das Rollenspiel ruinieren, dumme Namen haben und überhaupt größtenteils Vollidioten sind, die in "unserem" Spiel nichts zu suchen haben? Das scheint mir hier die allgemeine Meinung zu sein, denkt mal drüber nach was ihr da verzapft...


----------



## Arandes (7. Juni 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch an so ziemlich alle hier: Ist es tatsächlich so, dass Leute die umsonst spielen, das Rollenspiel ruinieren, dumme Namen haben und überhaupt größtenteils Vollidioten sind, die in "unserem" Spiel nichts zu suchen haben? Das scheint mir hier die allgemeine Meinung zu sein, denkt mal drüber nach was ihr da verzapft...




Auf diese Frage äussere ich mich doch gern: Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass diese es ruinieren werden. Wenn es wirklich ruiniert wird, dann ist die bestehende Community "schuld", denn wir haben die "Verantwortung", aus der Reihe tanzende zu melden - und dann wird da auch durchgegriffen.

Wie es bei WoW schon passierte auf den RP Servern: Wer nicht meldet, ist selber schuld, GMs können nicht alles sehen und wissen, die haben anderes zu tun als RP-Polizei zu spielen. Das ist und bleibt eine Sache der Community.


----------



## Sinmurder (7. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ja furchtbar. Die Neueinsteiger werden auf andere Spieler treffen .. und dass in einem MMO ... geht gar nicht!



Ja eben !!! [Ironie aus]

Also ich seh dem Ganzen eher gelassen entgegen. Ich hab mein LTA seit gut 2 Jahren und fühle mich nicht betrogen, ich zock das Spiel aber auch nicht 24/7, immer nur wenn ich Lust auf gediegene Fantasy hab, dann log ich mich ein... Das F2P Modell wird neue Spieler in's Spiel ziehen, einige davon werden sicherlich ihren Acc upgraden und länger spielen. Ohne F2P evtl. nicht ins Spiel gefunden... Die Erweiterungen muss man sich im Shop dann eh käuflich erwerben um das Lvl cap ab 50 zu überwinden. Schwupps, haste neue "Hardcore" Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich siehts pers. ja eher so aus das ich keinerlei Nachteile haben werde bei der aktuellen Informationslage durch diese Aktion. Ganz im Gegenteil, mal nen Schwung neuer Mitspieler find ich voll ok !!! Und hört auf "eure" Community schon jetzt zu begraben. Meine Güte, das grenzt mehr an Ignoranz dem Neuen gegenüber, Amen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...was die "1337 Kiddis" angeht, die ja alle aus dem bösen Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben rüberschwappen sollen: Ja klar, kam ja in Mittelerde noch nie vor das einer im Chat nervte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach mir mehr Gedanken um die Bots die da kommen könnten, das wird für Codemasters noch eine Aufgabe werden dies zu unterbinden...

mfG
das Sin


----------



## Thelesea (8. Juni 2010)

brauchen bots nicht eine addon schnittstelle um zu funktionieren?die hat hdro ja nicht.......


----------



## dhorwyn (8. Juni 2010)

Über Makros eventuell, inwieweit man damit allerdings von der Legalität in die Grauzone oder Illigalität fällt weiß ich nicht, ich benutz nichtmal erlaubte Makros. Bei Google gibt es so einige "confirmed working lotro bots" allerdings mag ich netmal auf die Seiten gehen um zu gucken was dort wirklich angeboten wird wegen Keyloggern etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grindbots über Makros vor allem mit ner G15, gänzlich ohne Schnittstellentools könnt ich mir schon vorstellen.


----------



## Norei (8. Juni 2010)

Sinmurder schrieb:


> ...was die "1337 Kiddis" angeht, die ja alle aus dem bösen Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben rüberschwappen sollen: Ja klar, kam ja in Mittelerde noch nie vor das einer im Chat nervte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die letzte große Diskussion im CM-Forum vor dem F2P war die Diskussion, warum in den globalen Gruppensuchkanälen so viele "Idioten" unterwegs sind, die da etwas anderes als Gruppensuche machen. Natürlich werden die ersten zwei, drei Tage grausam, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass sich das Niveau dann auf dem alten Level einpendeln wird.
CM hat übrigens schon bestätigt, dass sie weiterhin die Namenskonventionen überprüfen.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Juni 2010)

FliegenkillerX schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr lustig, dass hier einem wirtschaftlich arbeitendem Unternehmen, vorgeworfen wird, dass es Geld verdienen will.
> Also mal ehrlich, ein Unternehmen, dass nicht danach strebt Geld zu verdienen ,durch schaffen neuer Kundenaquisemöglichkeiten,
> kann auf kurz oder lang nicht existieren. Es ist vollkommen legitim Geld verdienen zu wollen.
> Jeder der was dagegen hat sollte ehrlich in seinem Leben niemals darüber nachdenken sich Selbstständig zu machen, ehrlich mit so ner Einstellung wird das nichts.
> ...



Sorry, aber dir mangelt es - wie so vielen - an der Gabe der Unterscheidung. Niemand hier will Gratis-HDRO spielen und jeder versteht, dass ein Unternehmen Geld verdienen will. Doch bei der Frage wie viel und auf wessen Kosten gibt es nunmal riesige Unterschiede.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Juni 2010)

Thelesea schrieb:


> brauchen bots nicht eine addon schnittstelle um zu funktionieren?die hat hdro ja nicht.......



Nein, es gibt allerlei Bots die auf andere Weise das Spielen übernehmen. Am einfachsten wäre ein kleines Programm, das - sehr einfach ausgedrückt - deine Tastatur bedient, obwohl du nichts drückst. Dann gibt es auch sehr komplexe Bots die den Bildschirm "abtasten" und "lesen" können und entsprechend reagieren können (bei Diablo 2 sehr beliebt gewesen, da nicht wirklich nachweisbar). Diese Bots "klicken" dann Dinge an, weil ja schließlich deine Hotkeys usw. am Bildschirm immer auf derselben Stelle sind.


----------



## Nerdavia (8. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Moment. Processing.
> http://www.lotro-eur...reetoplay/info/
> Existiert. Ist ne echte unterseite der echten hauptseite.
> Was.
> ...






Sehr schön geschrieben und das kann man zu 100% unterschreiben.......


----------



## Captain Mosh (9. Juni 2010)

> Ist es tatsächlich so, dass Leute die umsonst spielen, das Rollenspiel ruinieren, dumme Namen haben und überhaupt größtenteils Vollidioten sind, die in "unserem" Spiel nichts zu suchen haben?



Mit Sicherheit kann man das nicht verallgemeinern, aber Du musst zugeben, dass die Gefahr, dass solche Spieler in der Lotro-Welt auftauchen durch den Wechsel zum F2P größer wird. Man kann sich halt mal eben nen Account erstellen, anfangen zu spielen, Mist bauen, gebannt werden und sich sofort nen neuen Account machen und den selben Mist wieder verzapfen. Ob und wieviele Leute das tatsächlich tun, werden wir sehen, aber die Gefahr der Asozialisierung ist auf jeden Fall erhöht und gerade weil es im Moment so schön in Lotro ist und ich nen MMO-Wechsel, genau aus solchen Gründen, hinter mir habe, habe ich halt meine Befürchtungen. Genau wie viele andere auch. 

Nichtsdestotrotz können wir momentan aber einfach nur abwarten und schauen was da kommt. Vielleicht wirds ja auch gar nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (9. Juni 2010)

Wenns endlich mehr Spieler anzieht wäre es evtl. wieder einen Blick wert. Ich war in der CB und habs dann angepielt, zwischendurch nur 2 Mal wieder nen Acc reaktiviert um mal zu gucken. Aber gerade wenn man andere MMORPGs gewohnt ist spielt sich das Game einfach extrem "tot". Man sieht extrem wenig Spieler, deswegen wirkt das Game einfach nicht. Man kann nur hoffen das die F2P Geschichte viele neue Spieler anzieht, dann lohnt es sich evtl. LotrO doch noch ne Chance zu geben.


----------



## Kobold (9. Juni 2010)

Bei den ganzen FAQs fehlt mir eine wichtige Frage, bzw. deren Antwort:

*Werden VIP-Beschwerdetickets über "spielerisches Fehlverhalten" (besonders auf dem RP-Server) zeitnah und mit hoher Priorität abgearbeitet?*

Im "Pony" springende "1337"-Kiddies (Bezeichnung ist representativ für störendes Verhalten geistig unreifer Spieler), können das RP vieler ernsthafter Spieler erheblich stören! Über den "Schutz" des Roleplays lese ich in den ganzen FAQs nichts.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (9. Juni 2010)

Nuja,wenn man seinen Mainchar auf 65 hat,bekommt man von den Dumpfbacken ja nicht viel mit.
Gut,wenn man sich nen Twink zieht,kann es bisl nerven...aber man kann ja fast alles solo leveln und Gruppenkram mit Sippis machen.


----------



## Kobold (9. Juni 2010)

PaluppenPaul schrieb:


> Nuja,wenn man seinen Mainchar auf 65 hat,bekommt man von den Dumpfbacken ja nicht viel mit.



Ist Dir bewusst, dass ein Großteil des RP in Bree statt findet? Dort wird die "Dumpfbackenbelästigung" am größten sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Warner/Turbine da nicht intensive Hilfe leistet, werden viele treue Spieler Mittelerde schneller verlassen, als das die Elben zu den grauen Antfurten reisen...

Wobei es denen wohl egal sein wird, da viele treue Spieler ein LTA haben und somit nicht mehr zu "melken" sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (9. Juni 2010)

Brutus schrieb:


> Wenns endlich mehr Spieler anzieht wäre es evtl. wieder einen Blick wert. Ich war in der CB und habs dann angepielt, zwischendurch nur 2 Mal wieder nen Acc reaktiviert um mal zu gucken. Aber gerade wenn man andere MMORPGs gewohnt ist spielt sich das Game einfach extrem "tot". Man sieht extrem wenig Spieler, deswegen wirkt das Game einfach nicht. Man kann nur hoffen das die F2P Geschichte viele neue Spieler anzieht, dann lohnt es sich evtl. LotrO doch noch ne Chance zu geben.




hmm, seltsam, kanns sein das Du bis jetzt noch nie aus den instanzierten Startgebieten rausgekommen bist?
Weil sonst kann ich mir nicht erklären warum Du behauptest das man extrem wenig Spieler sieht !?
Die 4 Deutschen Server sind ja bis zum bersten voll!


----------



## Gfreeman (9. Juni 2010)

Kobold schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen FAQs fehlt mir eine wichtige Frage, bzw. deren Antwort:
> 
> *Werden VIP-Beschwerdetickets über "spielerisches Fehlverhalten" (besonders auf dem RP-Server) zeitnah und mit hoher Priorität abgearbeitet?*
> 
> Im "Pony" springende "1337"-Kiddies (Bezeichnung ist representativ für störendes Verhalten geistig unreifer Spieler), können das RP vieler ernsthafter Spieler erheblich stören! Über den "Schutz" des Roleplays lese ich in den ganzen FAQs nichts.



... also sry Leute, ich finde die Aufregung um diese "unreifen" Kiddies, welche die Atmosphäre von HdRO zerstören, langsam ein wenig überzogen.

Erinnert mich so ein wenig an Spießerverhalten. Man könnte fast meinen, dass in HdRO nur noch konforme Mittelstandsbürger unterwegs sind, Pseudoaristrokraten, welche abweichendes Verhalten mit Naserümpfen quittieren und sich elitär dabei vorkommen.

Geradezu erschreckend, dass fast 1/3 Drittel der Spieler bei der Umfrage vorhaben, HdRO wegen dieser Kiddies den Rücken zuzuwenden. 1337-Kiddies (kannte den Ausdruck nicht) sind mir allemal lieber als beispielsweise Channel-Polizisten, welche sich zu später Stunde noch darüber aufregen, wenn im Server-Channel mal locker über etwas diskutiert wird.

Bleibt locker, HdRO kann durch das neue System nur gewinnen. Es wird Zeit, dass die Community mal wieder ein wenig frischen Wind abbekommt.

Gruß Gfreeman


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe mir jetzt so ziemlich alles was ich finden konnte zum Thema durchgelesen. Nur eine Sache ist mir auch aus dem Thread von Valandir om offiziellen Forum nicht ganz klar geworden.

Bin ich, wenn ich monatlich Zahle sprich kein LTA besitze, ein VIP oder Premium Spieler?

Also es ist ja Fakt das, sofern ich auch nur ein mal monatlich gelöhnt habe, nie geringer als Premium sein werde, zumindest lese ich das aus den FAQs.

Aber wie verhält es sich eben mit kontinuierlich zahlenden Spielern?


----------



## Arandes (9. Juni 2010)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir jetzt so ziemlich alles was ich finden konnte zum Thema durchgelesen. Nur eine Sache ist mir auch aus dem Thread von Valandir om offiziellen Forum nicht ganz klar geworden.
> 
> Bin ich, wenn ich monatlich Zahle sprich kein LTA besitze, ein VIP oder Premium Spieler?
> 
> ...




Steht in den FAQ, bitte lese das nächste Mal genauer: Du wirst VIP, wenn du monatlich die Abo-Kosten bezahlst.



> Erinnert mich so ein wenig an Spießerverhalten. Man könnte fast meinen, dass in HdRO nur noch konforme Mittelstandsbürger unterwegs sind, Pseudoaristrokraten, welche abweichendes Verhalten mit Naserümpfen quittieren und sich elitär dabei vorkommen.



Leider ist das bei denen, die sich für richtig tolle RPler halten oftmals so. Dabei vergessen sie eine wichtige Grundregel: RP soll Spass machen. Wenn ich nur schon sehe, dass gewisse Leute es wollen, dass man in Elbensprache spricht... Wenn man es will, kann man ja durchaus. Aber das zu verlangen ist schlichtweg dumm; denn nicht jeder kann neben Arbeit, Familie und Freizeit eine Sprache lernen, die man nur und ausschliesslich in einem Spiel "brauchen" kann.

Solche RPler gibts aber in jedem Spiel - von denen würde ich mich nicht beeindrucken lassen und gleich links liegen lassen. Dass wirklich nur "nervige" Leute kommen werden, schliesse ich aus. Wer sich übrigens durch die "Hüpfer" stören lässt - sein Pech, ganz ehrlich.

RP hat viele Formen! Es wird NICHT vorgeschrieben, wie man zu sein hat, sondern man spielt seinen Char, wie er ist/sein will. DAS ist RP. Aber eben, viele verstehen das nicht.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. Juni 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Steht in den FAQ, bitte lese das nächste Mal genauer: Du wirst VIP, wenn du monatlich die Abo-Kosten bezahlst.



Woot?!oO Okay dann verzeiht die Frage...Schande über mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (9. Juni 2010)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Woot?!oO Okay dann verzeiht die Frage...Schande über mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep.



> *Ich bin ein regulärer Kunde mit einer oder mehreren monatlichen Abonnements. Was wird HdRO Kostenlos-Spielen für mich bedeuten?*
> 
> Als ein HdRO-Abonnent werdet ihr automatisch zum VIP aufgewertet und behaltet alle Mitgliedsvorteile, solange ihr die monatliche Gebühr entrichtet. Ihr werdet automatisch monatlich 500 Punkte erhalten wie die anderen VIP Spieler auch. Ihr könnt diese Punkte zu eurem Vergnügen im HdRO-Shop ausgeben, um euer Spielerlebnis zu erhöhen und könnt weiterhin spielen, wir ihr wollt.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. Juni 2010)

*still in der Ecke auf dem "Dummkopf"-Stuhl sitzt*


----------



## Vetaro (9. Juni 2010)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> ... also sry Leute, ich finde die Aufregung um diese "unreifen" Kiddies, welche die Atmosphäre von HdRO zerstören, langsam ein wenig überzogen.



Dude, da musste dir mal Hdro.de anschauen, da sind seit 5 Seiten die Leute nur noch am prophezeien der schlimmen Spieler.
(Hinweis: Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass wir mehr unangenehme Zeitgenossen treffen werden, ich sehe es aber nicht als so ein problem an, ihnen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Unter anderem aber auch deshalb, weil ich Bree schon immer für einen blöden RP-Ort hielt.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. Juni 2010)

Nuja, diese Spieltypen gibt es in spürbaren Mengen ja schon. Die Frage is, ob über F2P  so viele dieser Spielart kommen, daß die Com auf ein anderes Niveau kippt. Ich sage das passiert nicht, weil das sonst schon im Februar passiert wäre.


----------



## Arandes (9. Juni 2010)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Nuja, diese Spieltypen gibt es in spürbaren Mengen ja schon. Die Frage is, ob über F2P  so viele dieser Spielart kommen, daß die Com auf ein anderes Niveau kippt. Ich sage das passiert nicht, weil das sonst schon im Februar passiert wäre.




Exakt. Und wenn es passieren würde, wäre es die Community - ganz ehrlich gesagt (in meinen Augen) - nicht wert. Wer sich stark macht und Fehlverhalten auch meldet, der wird eine allfällige "Flut" auch überstehen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. Juni 2010)

Allgemein denke ich ohnehin, dass der Nährboden für solche Spieler nicht das Bezahlmodell eines MMO, sprich hier F2P, sondern vielmehr das MMO ansich ist. Genau da liegt für mich der Knackpunkt. Ich glaube LotRO bietet hier nicht ein so großes potential. Die Grundstimmung des Spiels ist in meinen Augen etwas "ernster", wüsste nicht wie ich es treffender formulieren soll.

Die Tatsache das die Community da mit Sicherheit auch einen Riegel vor schieben wird, dass solche Leute sich ausbreiten, tut dem Ganzen ja nur gut. Ich würde mir da jetzt auch keinen großen Kopf machen....


----------



## dhorwyn (10. Juni 2010)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Allgemein denke ich ohnehin, dass der Nährboden für solche Spieler nicht das Bezahlmodell eines MMO, sprich hier F2P, sondern vielmehr das MMO ansich ist. Genau da liegt für mich der Knackpunkt. Ich glaube LotRO bietet hier nicht ein so großes potential. Die Grundstimmung des Spiels ist in meinen Augen etwas "ernster", wüsste nicht wie ich es treffender formulieren soll.
> 
> Die Tatsache das die Community da mit Sicherheit auch einen Riegel vor schieben wird, dass solche Leute sich ausbreiten, tut dem Ganzen ja nur gut. Ich würde mir da jetzt auch keinen großen Kopf machen....




Ja, das fast fehlende PvP, die eine spielbare Fraktion macht sicherlich einen Teil aus dass die Community eine andere ist. Wenn man auch mal schaut, zielen nicht wenige F2P-Spiele gerade aufs PvP und nicht nur im Endgamebereich, sondern auch schon in recht niedrigen Stufenbereichen kann man da loslegen, weil man gewisse Punkte in Ländern verteidigen kann,usw. (manche werben auch mit RvR mit bis zu 2000 Spieler-Schlachten - muss man glaub ich nicht ernst nehmen^^). 

Ich glaube (das ist wirklich nur eine Vermutung) dass der ambitionierte F2P-Spieler sich gerne mit anderen mißt - sei es über PvP, oder durch HighEnd-Gear. In den allermeisten Spielen muss er dafür aber auch Bares investieren.

Selbiges mit Spielern anderer Subscribtion-MMOs: Schnell leveln, Endcontent Raiden, die besten Items haben, den schnellsten Progresse erzielen, im PvP hohe Wertungen oder Ranglistenplätze, die besten Items, alles pawnen (auch ich habe einige Jahre genauso gespielt, im Nachhinein die größte Energieverschwendung - wobei auch durchaus spaßig, will das nicht grundsätzlich verteufeln)


In HdRO fehlt beiden die von anderen Spielen "Herausforderung", man könnte es auch investiertes Zeitpensum nennen, und vor allem die Mittel die die investierte Zeit, dementsprechend belohnen. PvP-Liebhaber wird es so oder so vertreiben, dafür reicht Etten einfach nicht aus, wenn man auf etwas Abwechslung steht. 

Ebenso fehlen die ganz großen Items die um wirklich vieles besser sind als die die jeder bekommen kann, und vor allem auch ein wirklich großer Raidcontent um Powerraider bei der Stange zu halten. 


Kurz gesagt: Der Spieler der seine 8h pro Tag mit Endgame (sei es Pve oder Pvp oder gemischt) verbringen will, wird nicht glücklich werden und wohl von selbst wieder gehen. 



Und genau deswegen war es für die meisten Leute mit diesem Spielverhalten bisher auch ein Grund nicht mit Hdro anzufangen, ebenso das immer noch träge Kampfsystem und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern wenn man einen größeren Teil nun gratis spielen kann. 

Für Spieler die Hdro grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt sind, und es vielleicht schon probiert haben, aber entweder keine 13 Euro übrig haben oder nicht für zwei oder mehrere MMOs zahlen wollen (zumindest nicht monatlich fix) wird es natürlich eine tolle Sache, und die mit dem Spiel klar kommen wie es ist, seh ich auch nicht als 14 jährige Roxx0r spamspam-kiddies.

Zudem gibt es durchaus auch F2P-Spiele auf deren Server ein recht angenehmes Klima herrscht, sowohl in den Chatchannels, wie auch im Gruppenspiel, hab da im Laufe der letzten 5-6 Jahre auch ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht - es spielen nämlich nicht nur nervige Kinder deren Eltern ihnen keine 13 Euro im Monat geben wollen, sondern durchaus auch vernünftige Jugendliche denen einfach das Spiel Spaß macht, genauso wie vernünftige und auch nervige Familienväter die einfach nichts fürs Spielen ausgeben wollen, oder denen halt auch das F2P-Spiel gefällt. Kennt man nichts anderes - kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass man zB Rappelz, oder die neueren wie ROM oder Allods durchaus gut findet - die drei probiert, und fand Rappelz vor ein paar Jahren zwar auch schon schlecht, aber durchaus mal anspielenswert, und ROM und Allods sind besser als ihr allgemeiner Ruf (meiner Meinung nach). 

Eine Subscribtion wie bei WoW oder allen voran Aoc dessen Com auf einigen Servern schützt bestimmt nicht vor Deppen, dem pflichte ich absolut bei. Was ich aber viel mehr als Deppen-Aufzuchtsprogramm empfinde ist der Zwang immer alles haben zu müssen um mithalten zu können, und Addons wie Recount die den verursachten Schaden/DPS pro Spieler vergleichbar machen, Gearkontrollen, usw. Zum einen spielen die einen wie die blöden um ja mithalten zu können, zum anderen gerät der Skill der Spieler immer mehr in den Hintergrund weil sie in Randomgruppen erstmal nach ihrem Gear und ihrer Dps beurteilt werden, und dann bei taktischen Bossen nicht selten versagen, und 0 Movement oder taktisches Verständnis zeigen. 

Gerade das mag ich in Hdro sogerne - du siehst erst in der Instanz ob der Spieler was drauf hat, und dann musst du auch damit leben (zumindest random), gut klar, man kann inspizieren, aber ein volles Moria-Set oder 3er Lorien/DG-Set sagt eben auch nix großartiges aus, und selbst wenn zb. in der HdH zb jemand im Feuer zum 4. mal stirbt, habe ich es noch nie erlebt dass der Spieler rausgeworfen wurde.

Und genau das wird den Kiddies (nicht aufs Alter bezogen, sondern aufs soziale Verhalten im Spiel) nicht schmecken, genauso das Fehlen der oben genannten Roxxor-Items und PvP-Maps.


----------



## arcangel (10. Juni 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> Ja, das fast fehlende PvP, die eine spielbare Fraktion macht sicherlich einen Teil aus dass die Community eine andere ist. Wenn man auch mal schaut, zielen nicht wenige F2P-Spiele gerade aufs PvP und nicht nur im Endgamebereich, sondern auch schon in recht niedrigen Stufenbereichen kann man da loslegen, weil man gewisse Punkte in Ländern verteidigen kann,usw. (manche werben auch mit RvR mit bis zu 2000 Spieler-Schlachten - muss man glaub ich nicht ernst nehmen^^).
> 
> Ich glaube (das ist wirklich nur eine Vermutung) dass der ambitionierte F2P-Spieler sich gerne mit anderen mißt - sei es über PvP, oder durch HighEnd-Gear. In den allermeisten Spielen muss er dafür aber auch Bares investieren.
> 
> ...



100% sign


----------



## Kovacs (10. Juni 2010)

jup, dhorwyn´s Post kann man nur dick unterstreichen. Die unangenehmsten Auswüchse sozialer Inkompetenz legen sehr viel Wert darauf, sich mit Titeln, Items und guten Plazierungen in Ranglisten zu brüsten. 
Das es keine "Gegenfraktion" gibt, schreckt schon mal einen Großteil ab. Dann erzähl mal einem durschnittlichen WoW Roxxor, dass man lila Klamotten einfach so herstellen kann und die auch noch mit allen "raid" Items mithalten können, man hier ja nix "leisten" muss, bzw "jeder bekommt alles in A... geschoben". Titel z.B. nur weil man 10 Quests in einem Land gemacht hat würden in WoW zu einem Flamewar gegen Blizzard ohne gleichen führen. Es gibt einfach zu wenig Möglichkeiten sich zu profilieren. Dazu Welt zu "lieb", zuviele Elben, alle singen und sind fröhlich .... ne das schmeckt dem roxxor nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur darf die bisherige com nicht den Fehler machen, selbst in eine arogante Haltung gegenüber der Neuen zu fallen. Auch schon öfter erlebt, plötzlich ist jeder Neuling ein noob, Fragen im Beratungschannel werden nur mit "lol" und "l2p" beantwortet. 

Alles was doch durchrutscht wird einfach konsequent ignoriert, meist prophylaktisch nur anhand des Namens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder die Störer und Hüpfer als Dorfdeppen oder Hofnarren ins rpg einbauen.




*
*


----------



## Telkir (10. Juni 2010)

Wow, ich weiß gerade nicht, was mir mehr hämmernde Kopfschmerzen bereitet - die extrem drückende Sonne des heutigen Tages oder die unsachlichen Pauschalisierungen in diesem Thread. 

Ich bin gespannt, ob der Etikettenschwindel Free-2-Play das Spiel am Leben halten kann. Wirklich gewinnbringend war es bisher schließlich nicht.


----------



## Nagroth (11. Juni 2010)

Ich selber habe mit HdRO vor etwa einem Jahr aufgehört zu spielen. Als Freund der Tolkien Welt hat mich das Spiel immer gefesselt. Allerdings war der Weg den das Spiel seit längerem eingeschlagen hat immer mehr den auch WoW gegangen ist. In all den Monaten habe ich immer wieder mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt , Itemgeilheit und Hatz ausklammernd, zurückzukehren und einzutauchen in die Tolkien Welt. Mit der Ankündigung von F2P ist mir eine schwere Entscheidung abgenommen worden. Ich habe zwar eine LTA, aber ein Leben ist endlich. Was ein Glück.


----------



## bloomd (11. Juni 2010)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Ich selber habe mit HdRO vor etwa einem Jahr aufgehört zu spielen. Als Freund der Tolkien Welt hat mich das Spiel immer gefesselt. Allerdings war der Weg den das Spiel seit längerem eingeschlagen hat immer mehr den auch WoW gegangen ist. In all den Monaten habe ich immer wieder mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt , Itemgeilheit und Hatz ausklammernd, zurückzukehren und einzutauchen in die Tolkien Welt. Mit der Ankündigung von F2P ist mir eine schwere Entscheidung abgenommen worden. Ich habe zwar eine LTA, aber ein Leben ist endlich. Was ein Glück.



Wieder einer,der seine unnötige Meinung äußern muss!


----------



## Kafka (11. Juni 2010)

Ich finds an sich ganz gut mittlerweile. Mein erster Gedanke war "wtf, noch ein Game mit grossen Potential das in der Versenkung verschwindet". Aber mittlerweile halte ich es für eine gute Alternative zum bissal rum daddeln bis GW2 raus kommt.


----------



## Arandes (11. Juni 2010)

bloomd schrieb:


> Wieder einer,der seine unnötige Meinung äußern muss!




Meinungen sind nie unnötig, denn sie sind schliesslich dazu da, um mitgeteilt zu werden - und ein Forum ist eine Plattform, um über Meinungen zu diskutieren. Ich fand seinen Beitrag immerhin um einiges sinnvoller als deine inhaltliche Aussage "Deine Meinung ist doof, meine ist besser".



> Ich selber habe mit HdRO vor etwa einem Jahr aufgehört zu spielen. Als Freund der Tolkien Welt hat mich das Spiel immer gefesselt. Allerdings war der Weg den das Spiel seit längerem eingeschlagen hat immer mehr den auch WoW gegangen ist. In all den Monaten habe ich immer wieder mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt , Itemgeilheit und Hatz ausklammernd, zurückzukehren und einzutauchen in die Tolkien Welt. Mit der Ankündigung von F2P ist mir eine schwere Entscheidung abgenommen worden. Ich habe zwar eine LTA, aber ein Leben ist endlich. Was ein Glück.



Ich würde mir alles nochmals genau ansehen - das Spiel wird nicht richtig F2P; zwischen echten F2P Spielen und HdRO for Free besteht ein meilenweiter Unterschied. Wenn du eh schon ein LTA hast, würde ich dir empfehlen, ab Herbst mal reinzusehen. Ist sicherlich besser als wenn du es jetzt schon abstempelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich finds an sich ganz gut mittlerweile. Mein erster Gedanke war "wtf, noch ein Game mit grossen Potential das in der Versenkung verschwindet". Aber mittlerweile halte ich es für eine gute Alternative zum bissal rum daddeln bis GW2 raus kommt.



Ich sehe das Problem hier halt wirklich in der extrem unglücklichen Formulierung seitens CM. Ein Spiel als Free-2-play anpreisen, obwohl es weiterhin Sinn macht, Abonnent zu bleiben... naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Generell finde ich es eh top, entweder mit LTA zu spielen oder die Möglichkeiten zu nutzen als Free-Player. Wie du sagst: Für viele eine gute Alternative. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Landschaft zu geniessen und RP zu betreiben reichts allemal.


----------



## Nagroth (11. Juni 2010)

@ bloomd: Hast du dir einmal die Überschrift dieses Threads angesehen? Wenn nicht würde ich es an deiner Stelle nachholen.

@ Arandes: Was das RP angeht gebe ich dir Recht. Seit SWG hat es wohl kein MMO mehr gegeben das meine Anspruch an RP so erfüllt hat. Wenn es auch nicht die Funktionen sind die einen dazu animieren, so dann doch zumindest die Lore und vor allem die Community. Genau das ist aber das was mich frösteln läst wenn ich an F2P denke.

Naja, ich wünsche und hoffe für alle Freunde von HdrO das sich nicht allzuviel ändern wird...


----------



## Arandes (11. Juni 2010)

Nagroth schrieb:


> @ Arandes: Was das RP angeht gebe ich dir Recht. Seit SWG hat es wohl kein MMO mehr gegeben das meine Anspruch an RP so erfüllt hat. Wenn es auch nicht die Funktionen sind die einen dazu animieren, so dann doch zumindest die Lore und vor allem die Community. Genau das ist aber das was mich frösteln läst wenn ich an F2P denke.




Die Befürchtungen haben einige - doch wäre, wenn dann nur Bree davon betroffen. Und mir ist Bree egal. Ich versteh nicht, warum sich alle im Pony tummeln. Klar ist es bekannt, aber Bree ist letzten Endes auch "nur" eine Grenzstadt und deshalb bekannt. Ich verweile gerne in Evendim. Schöne Landschaften und angenehme Atmosphäre. Und dorthin kommen nur Leute, die dafür bezahlen; oder sich durch die Monster hochstufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Alles in allem denke ich nicht, dass das RP leiden wird - sofern alle bisherigen RPler am gleichen Strick ziehen. Aber wie gesagt, es wäre schon früher schluss gewesen, wenn es wirklich nur an solchen gelegen hätte...

Allerdings kann ich nur für Belegaer reden - wie es auf den anderen Servern sein könnte, da hab ich keine Ahnung. Vielleicht könnte man dort die Auswirkungen eher merken..... Mal abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit ich gesehen habe, wie in WoW das RP zunichte gemacht hat, schockt mich eigentlich nichts mehr. Und HdRO ist einfach eine andere Zielgruppe. Viele werden eh schon an den ersten 10 Stufen scheitern, wenn sie wirklich von WoW herkommen.


----------



## iRapid (11. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub nicht,dass Lotro noch innovativer wird, ich mein da war ja die letzten Monate schon tote Hose und das F2P wird wohl der Todesstoß werden... Die Schatten von Angmar ftw!


----------



## Adhira (11. Juni 2010)

Nix wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird!
Grundsätzlich habe ich immer nur monateweise gespielt da ich hauptsächlich WoW spiele und nur nebenbei immer mal wieder HdrO gespielt habe. Mir wäre also so eine änderung durchaus entgegen gekommen das ich mir Questpakete dazukaufen kann sobald ich soweit bin.
Nun haben sie aber vorher günstig das LTA angeboten und ich dachte mir hey da greif ich zu... hätte ich gewusst das sie so eine änderung vornehmen wollen hätte ich die 110 Euro nicht gezahlt. Da beides ziemlich zeitnah aufeinander kommt habe sie so ein Angebot unter falschen Vorraussetzungen gemacht, was mich natürlich ärgert.


----------



## Arandes (11. Juni 2010)

Adhira schrieb:


> Nix wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird!
> Grundsätzlich habe ich immer nur monateweise gespielt da ich hauptsächlich WoW spiele und nur nebenbei immer mal wieder HdrO gespielt habe. Mir wäre also so eine änderung durchaus entgegen gekommen das ich mir Questpakete dazukaufen kann sobald ich soweit bin.
> Nun haben sie aber vorher günstig das LTA angeboten und ich dachte mir hey da greif ich zu... hätte ich gewusst das sie so eine änderung vornehmen wollen hätte ich die 110 Euro nicht gezahlt. Da beides ziemlich zeitnah aufeinander kommt habe sie so ein Angebot unter falschen Vorraussetzungen gemacht, was mich natürlich ärgert.




Und auch hier: nein, haben sie nicht. Du bekommst das, was du bezahlt hast: Kostenlose, unbegrenzte Spielzeit zu allen Inhalten. Darüber hinaus regelmässig Punkte für das neue System.

Leute, ihr könnt es drehen und wenden: Falsche Voraussetzungen sind was anderes. Es ist unlauter, ja. Aber falsch ist es keineswegs. Und wenn du dennoch dieser Meinung bist, fechte es an. Solltest du es mit Kreditkarte bezahlt haben, gibts da kein Problem. Man könnte es auf dem Wege versuchen, da die AGB bzw. das Ursprungsangebot per Herbst geändert wird (aber nicht die Tatsache, dass ihr das bekommt, wofür ihr eigentlich bezahlt habt). Ob es funktioniert, ist eine andere Sache. In der Schweiz geht das mit der Kreditkarte immer und überall.

Kleine Ergänzung: JEDE Firma (auch ich in meiner eigenen) behält sich Änderungen vor - und das "unterschreibt" ihr auch (virtuell kann man das immer anfechten). Wenn CM das LTA anbietet und am nächsten Tag sind die Server für immer down.. Pech. Schlicht und einfach. Man erhält niemals eine Garantie, das sollte einem eigentlich klar sein. Nennt sich wirtschaftliches Restrisiko. Nachtrag: Ich schreib besser hin, dass das übertrieben dargestellt ist.. mittlerweile wird man ja überall geflamed, nur weil andere es nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich glaub nicht,dass Lotro noch innovativer wird, ich mein da war ja die letzten Monate schon tote Hose



Für mich hat das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Nur weil bspw. Content nachgeschoben wird, muss es noch lange nicht innovativer werden. Bestes Beispiel WoW: Content wird wie blöde hintereinander hergeschmissen, aber Innovation? Das hat mit BC aufgehört.


----------



## Apocalyptica (11. Juni 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Für mich hat das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Nur weil bspw. Content nachgeschoben wird, muss es noch lange nicht innovativer werden. Bestes Beispiel WoW: Content wird wie blöde hintereinander hergeschmissen, aber Innovation? Das hat mit BC aufgehört.



also diesen ini-finder finde ich sehr innovativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (11. Juni 2010)

Also Phasing, aktive Handlung, Events in normalen Quests (NPCs die einem helfen einen riesigen drachen zu erlegen), Kampffahrzeuge / Reittiere, Arenakämpfe, und eine erneuerung der kompletten Spielwelt finde ich innovativ.

Aber vielleicht liegt das nur an mir.


----------



## dhorwyn (13. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Also Phasing, aktive Handlung, Events in normalen Quests (NPCs die einem helfen einen riesigen drachen zu erlegen), Kampffahrzeuge / Reittiere, Arenakämpfe, und eine erneuerung der kompletten Spielwelt finde ich innovativ.
> 
> Aber vielleicht liegt das nur an mir.




Ich geb dir da 100%ig recht. Wotlk brachte viele Innovationen, und hat meiner Meinung nach leider auch Lotro in Bezug auf interessante Quests durch das Phasing überholt, auch die Pläne für Catacalysm find ich interessant, und sehr konsequent - mal schauen ob sich in Mittelerdes Länder die jetzt noch nicht im Krieg sind etwas ändert wenn der Ringkrieg weiter fortschreitet und genau auch diese Länder betrifft - oder alles unberührt und heil bleibt. 

Dafür hat wow auch viel (für meinen persönlichen geschmack) mit wotlk kaputt gemacht, weshalb ich auch schon über n jahr nicht mehr spiele, und auch maximal in catacalysm mal reinschauen werde allein um die Stimmung in den zerstörten/neu aufblühenden Ländern einzufangen - auch wenns mich noch so reizen würde Deathwing eins auf die Mütze zu geben - der ist mein Lieblings Bösewicht, Arthas hat mich nie wirklich fasziniert...- dennoch, mehr als reinschauen wirds net werden, WoW ist für mich persönlich nicht mehr zu retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloomd (13. Juni 2010)

Hab ich die Überschrift vom Thread richtig gelesen?"Wie findet ihr die Entwicklung von WoW?"


----------



## joggie1980 (13. Juni 2010)

Lta ist schon sicher das beste ,danach gibts nie wieder das angebot und das die Preise imgame selbst ein bischen angehoben werden ist verständlich.So wie die Monatsgebühr wenn es free ist und premium werden will ist auch verständlich irgendwie müssen die ja auch verdienen .

Ich gebe zu ich habe auch ziemlich überreagiert wo ich das laß aber wo jetzt soviel drüber diskotiert wurde sehe ich es nicht mehr so schlimm.
Positiv für die Zukunft.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. Juni 2010)

bloomd schrieb:


> Hab ich die Überschrift vom Thread richtig gelesen?"Wie findet ihr die Entwicklung von WoW?"



Um dich selber von weiter oben zu zitieren:



bloomd schrieb:


> Wieder einer,der seine unnötige Meinung äußern muss!


----------



## joggie1980 (13. Juni 2010)

he was was ist unnötig freie meinung für jeden!


----------



## joggie1980 (13. Juni 2010)

aber wow hier nicht!!!


----------



## Vetaro (13. Juni 2010)

Exakt! Drei Beiträge über WoW sind verboten, 
drei Beiträge (inkl. Doppelpost) von der selben Person um _einwand dagegen zu erheben_ sind erlaubt!!!

Übrigens: Die "WoW ist hier tabu"-Regel hast du gerade erfunden, und ich sehe mich nicht gezwungen, mich an erfundene Regeln zu halten.
Das "Gruppen-zusammensuchtool" in WoW ist eine innovation. Führt dazu, dass man 4-20 Minuten wartet, schon gehts los. Und es hat entsprechende regeln, die Spieler ermutigen, nicht einfach abzuhauen oder andere zu stören.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (13. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte keinen Einwand gegen die 3 WoW Beiträge erheben, mein Beitrag war ausschließlich eine Reaktion auf den Beitrag von bloomd. Wollt ich nur mal so angemerkt haben^^


Btt.: Nach dem ich mich nun immer mehr über dasw "neue" HDRO "F2P" Konzept informiert habe finde ich das auch nicht mehr so schlimm. Im ersten Moment war ich auch etwas vor den Kopf geschlagen als die Mail mit groß "Free to play" im Header kam, vor allem weil wir eine Woche zuvor 2mal das LTA gekauft hatten. 

Inzwischen bin ich jedoch ganz froh es gekauft zu haben, da ich auch bei dem neuen Konzept wieder das Abomodell gewählt hätte um keine Einschränkungen beim Spiel zu haben :-)


----------



## bloomd (13. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Exakt! Drei Beiträge über WoW sind verboten,
> drei Beiträge (inkl. Doppelpost) von der selben Person um _einwand dagegen zu erheben_ sind erlaubt!!!
> 
> Übrigens: Die "WoW ist hier tabu"-Regel hast du gerade erfunden, und ich sehe mich nicht gezwungen, mich an erfundene Regeln zu halten.
> Das "Gruppen-zusammensuchtool" in WoW ist eine innovation. Führt dazu, dass man 4-20 Minuten wartet, schon gehts los. Und es hat entsprechende regeln, die Spieler ermutigen, nicht einfach abzuhauen oder andere zu stören.



Ach kommt locker bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Tool is kacke wenn man als DD es benutzen will!Wollt ich nur ma anmerken!


----------



## Füchtella (14. Juni 2010)

Huhu!



bloomd schrieb:


> Das Tool is kacke wenn man als DD es benutzen will!Wollt ich nur ma anmerken!



Na ja - das liegt aber nicht am Tool, sondern daran, dass es nunmal anteilmäßig mehr Schadenmacher als Tanks oder heiler gibt.
Übrigens nicht nur in WoW, es liegt halt am BÄM-Geschmack der mehrheit der Spielerschaft.
Da ist also, wenn überhaupt, jeder selbst schuld ;-)

Zum Phasing:
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass hier im Düsterwald etwas ähnliches benutzt wurde, nur nicht ganz so groß angekündigt.

mfg


----------



## dhorwyn (14. Juni 2010)

Zum anderen muss man ja nicht gleich jammen, wenn Innovationen aus anderen Spielen hier angebracht werden, auch nicht wenn es sich um das vielverhasste (aber auch geliebte) WoW ist.

Für mich haben viele MMOs Innovationen gebracht, die später andere MMOs in gleicher oder ähnlicher Weise übernommen haben.

AoC hatte genauso neues wie Warhammer oder eben WoW und HdRO, nicht zu vergessen auch Aion, die fünf hab ich zumindest gespielt, und es gab in jedem Spiel Sachen die man aus einem der anderen vermisst, am rundesten ist für mich aber aus diversen Gründen, die hier Seiten füllen würden, HdRO auch wenn ich mir mehr SZ-Inhalt und ein abwechslungsreicheres PvP wünsche - was man aber neulich lesen durfte wird genau das bis Ende 2010/Anfang 2011 in Angriff genommen.

Das könnte man natürlich jetzt endlos ausführen, unter welchen Umständen Spiel x besser wäre als Spiel y. Im Grunde aber bildet sich ja Gott sei Dank jeder seine eigene Meinung und der eine oder andere tut sie hier auch kund - auch wenn es mittlerweile OT ist - so entstehen halt Diskussionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apocalyptica (15. Juni 2010)

ich will pvp schlachtfelder...^^
wo ist das problem dieses bei den scharmützeln möglich zu machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (15. Juni 2010)

Die ganze Aufregung um die Umstellung des Zahlungsmodells verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Im Endeffekt bleibt für die Spieler alles beim Alten. Das F2P Modell ist in Wirklichkeit auch gar keins, sondern lediglich eine Erweiterung der Trialzeit auf unbegrenzt. Wer HdRO wirklich erleben möchte, der muss auch weiterhin dafür zahlen. Andererseits bietet es Turbine die Möglichkeit mehr Spiele anzuziehen und damit auch mehr potentielle Kunden zu bekommen, was wiederum den Spielern selbst zugute kommt.

Besonders für Leute wie mich die ohnehin bereits ihren LTA haben (habe ihn von Beginn an) macht es überhaupt keinen Unterschied.



Apocalyptica schrieb:


> ich will pvp schlachtfelder...^^
> wo ist das problem dieses bei den scharmützeln möglich zu machen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Evtl. weil die freien Völker nicht gegeneinander Kämpfen und es keine vollwertig spielbare Gegenfraktion gibt?


----------



## Arandes (15. Juni 2010)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Die ganze Aufregung um die Umstellung des Zahlungsmodells verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Im Endeffekt bleibt für die Spieler alles beim Alten. Das F2P Modell ist in Wirklichkeit auch gar keins, sondern lediglich eine Erweiterung der Trialzeit auf unbegrenzt. Wer HdRO wirklich erleben möchte, der muss auch weiterhin dafür zahlen. Andererseits bietet es Turbine die Möglichkeit mehr Spiele anzuziehen und damit auch mehr potentielle Kunden zu bekommen, was wiederum den Spielern selbst zugute kommt.
> 
> Besonders für Leute wie mich die ohnehin bereits ihren LTA haben (habe ihn von Beginn an) macht es überhaupt keinen Unterschied.
> 
> ...




Es wäre natürlich ein Anreiz, eine solche Fraktion zu gestalten. Für manche. Für mich jetzt grad nicht, weil ich PvP verabscheue (ja, wirklich). Allerdings ist HdRO ein PvE-Spiel - und das soll es auch bleiben. Das mit den freien Völker finde ich ein gutes Argument, Gromthar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. Juni 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Es wäre natürlich ein Anreiz, eine solche Fraktion zu gestalten. Für manche. Für mich jetzt grad nicht, weil ich PvP verabscheue (ja, wirklich). Allerdings ist HdRO ein PvE-Spiel - und das soll es auch bleiben. Das mit den freien Völker finde ich ein gutes Argument, Gromthar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gerade auch weil es bei HdRO kein "richtiges" PVP gibt macht mir das Spiel so viel Spaß, da ich PVP auch überhaupt nicht leiden kann und ich Spiele hasse wo man praktisch dazu gezwungen wird und nicht mal die Wahl hat nur PVE zu spielen :-(


----------



## Squizzel (15. Juni 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> Für mich haben viele MMOs Innovationen gebracht, die später andere MMOs in gleicher oder ähnlicher Weise übernommen haben.



Alle MMOs sollten sich die Lootmechanik (im Sinne von "Ding aufheben") bei AllOds abgucken. Das Spiel kann nichts wirklich gut, aber das fand ich klasse ^^


----------



## Vetaro (15. Juni 2010)

Wie isses denn da?


----------



## Squizzel (15. Juni 2010)

Es gibt eine Quickloottaste, die alle Objekte in der näheren Umgebung (Schrittweite) plündert. Ich drücke also z.B. y und daraufhin öffnen sich keine Fenster, sondern die Gegenstände werden sofort allesamt ins Inventar plaziert. An sich nur eine Kleinigkeit, jedoch eine Kleinigkeit, die den Spielfluß erheblich steigert.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Juni 2010)

Oh ja das hab ich letztens für Diablo 3 und borderlands gefordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dhorwyn (16. Juni 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Gerade auch weil es bei HdRO kein "richtiges" PVP gibt macht mir das Spiel so viel Spaß, da ich PVP auch überhaupt nicht leiden kann und ich Spiele hasse wo man praktisch dazu gezwungen wird und nicht mal die Wahl hat nur PVE zu spielen :-(



Man müsste ja nicht zwingend das Belohnungssystem verändern, PvP-Rüstung weiterhin nur fürs PvP wie bisher, und die Scharmützelmaps als Schlachtfelder verwenden, wäre technisch wahrscheinlich kein großes Problem, und würde auch nicht ins restliche Spielgeschehen eingreifen.

So würde man einfach historische Kämpfe nochmal nachstellen, storytechnisch stößt dass dann auch nicht sauer auf - tun Sessionplay&Mützel ja auch nicht. 

Dass es keine zwei frei spielbare Fraktionen gibt ist dabei ja kein Problem. Creeps melden sich genauso für die PvP-Scharmützelmaps an wie Freeps. 

Ich sehe da viel eher ein Problem dass in Etten entweder gar nix mehr los ist, oder plötzlich da halt Leute verschwinden und wieder auftauchen, speziell Creeps, denn die können sich nur von dort aus anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Hauptproblem glaube ich wäre, was machen die Monster während sie warten bis sie in ein PvP-Mützel beitreten können. Wenn sie sich nur in den Etten anmelden könnten, inzwischen wohl dort Monsterplay aber dann wäre das plötzliche verschwinden wieder da, und wo man sie sonst "hinstellen" sollte bis es los geht? Keine Ahnung.


Ich stell mir das schon spannend vor, wenn man zB die späteren Düsterwald-Scharmützel zB in DG gegen "echte" Gegner bestreitet. Die Creeps verteidigen von mir aus Mazzog, und die Freeps müssen ihn töten. Oder anstatt einer Flagge könnte man ja einen Elbenstein erobern müssen und zurück in sein Lager bringen. Das Auenland-Scharmützel könnte man ähnlich wie im Mützel selbst dazu verwenden dass man die Punkte dies jetzt schon gibt einfach verteidigt und Groß Smials als letzter Punkt dient den die Freeps erobern müssen um zu gewinnen und umgekehrt der Startpunkt der Freeps der letzte der Creeps, damit sie weiter ins Land vordringen können (theoretisch zumindest). Die Map mit den Katapulten wäre bestimmt auch eine interessante Schlacht, eventuell dahingehend dass die angreifenden Creeps die Katapulte erstmal zerstören müssen. 

Es gäbe da auf jeden Fall viel Potential, und ich sehe keinen Grund dass man das nicht so gestalten kann, dass das PvP wie bisher die anderen Spieler nicht stört. Es würden vielleicht ein paar Leute mehr spielen dann, oder regelmäßiger, und wäre mal eine schöne Abwechslung - nicht jeder spielt gerne seit 1,5 Jahren den selben Content und die handvoll Düsterwald-Inis reizen doch auch keinen mehr wirklich oder? Nicht zuletzt ist seit 3 Jahren eh nix neues in Richtung PvP passiert obwohl es gerade im offiziellem Forum und auch bei den Community-Umfragen von CM immer wieder gefordert wird. PvP findet halt auch in HdRo statt und hat auch dort viele Anhänger. Man muss ja nicht das Hauptaugenmerk darauf richten, und das wird auch nie passieren, und ist gut so, aber etwas mehr Liebe zum Spieler gegen Spieler-Kampf in einem Spiel deren Geschichte doch auch von Kämpfen geprägt ist wäre manchmal ganz gut.

Aber naja die Ankündigung dass es Änderungen gibt, ist ja wie gesagt offiziell von Kate Paiz geäussert worden, mal schaun in welche Richtung - hoffentlich auch nicht in die von Lilith Twilight (oben zitiert) gehende Richtung, sondern in die mit mehr Abwechslung, aber nicht Spielprägend oder gar eingreifende. Da geb ich dir recht, Pflichtpvp fürs Pve mag ich auch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Kovacs (16. Juni 2010)

bitte eher weniger pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn, dann bitte auf einem eigenständigen Server nur für diesen Zweck, wo sich dann gerne alle "messen" können. Ich wüßte nicht, warum ein echter pvp Inhalt die com in HDRO nicht genauso zu Grunde richten und spalten sollte wie in anderen MMO. Gibt soviele MMo die sich auf PVP konzentrieren. Bitte, bitte sucht dort Abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin kein Gegner von pvp, habe es auch in der Vergangenheit in anderen MMO betrieben, nur leider hat die Generation counter strike kein Interesse an (taktischen) Massenschlachten oder gemeinsamer Zielerreichung, sondern nur daran ganz oben im wasauchimmer-Meter zu sein und sich Namen mit 5 trilliarden Sonderzeichen oder abwechselnder Groß/Kleinschreibung zu geben.


----------



## dhorwyn (17. Juni 2010)

und ich wüsste nicht warum sich an der Com was ändern würde, wenn man das PvP nur ausweitet, sprich etwas mehr Abwechslung bietet, und das Belohnungssystem beibehält.

In den Etten laufen jetzt auch schon einige zweifelhafte Typen rum, die mit ihren Rängen prahlen und glauben sie haben das Spiel erfunden. Aber solange PvP-Ausrüstung ausschliesslich in PvP-Zonen (in welcher Form auch immer) anlegbar sind, seh ich da keine Gefahr - denn dann können sie nur dort damit Posen, und behelligen die PVE-Spieler nicht damit.

Sobald gewisses Equipment übermächtig starke Vorteile gegenüber einem anderen bringt, wirds immer Leute geben die damit prahlen. Deswegen gibts das bisher auch nicht (oder sehr selten) im PVE, dafür sind die Sets einfach zu gering unterschiedlich - und ja, im Monsterplay gibts dann halt eh seit jeher die Poser, die halt aber in ihrem Ländchen damit bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dort kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden, ob ihm es ihm den PvP-Spaß mindert oder nicht. Mir persönlich ists egal, wenns zu doll wird, geh ich halt aus dem SZ und such mir ein kleineres Grüppchen, spiel überhaupt solo oder mit Sippis. 

Es gibt ja ohnehin keine Statistik im Monsterplay wer wieviel Damage gemacht hat, wieviele umgehauen hat, oder geheilt hat, wer was eingenommen hat, usw. von daher seh ich da auch überhaupt kein Problem hingehend des "Messens". Die Generation Counter Strike wird glaub ich wegen 2-3 Mützel-PvP-Felder auch bestimmt nicht anfangen HdRO zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja einfach mal schauen welche Monsterplay-Änderungen auf uns zukommen bis Ende des Jahres, wahrscheinlich eh nur Klassenanpassungen auf der Creepseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (17. Juni 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> Die Generation Counter Strike wird glaub ich wegen 2-3 Mützel-PvP-Felder auch bestimmt nicht anfangen HdRO zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pfeh, ich gehöre noch zur alten "Generation CounterStrike". Hach waren das Zeiten zur ESL... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (17. Juni 2010)

sehe auch hdro eher weniger "empfänglich" für den typischen pvp´ler. Ohne echte Gegnerfraktion und mit dem zähen Kampfsystem, dazu alles "lieb und nett", Elben singen und musizieren .... 
Darum auch mit mein post mit zwinkerndem Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings sehe ich es schon so, dass ein "echter" pvp Inhalt natürlich eine ganz andere Zielgruppe ins Spiel holen würde, nämlich die, die rpg total blöd finden, mit Story, Zierwerk, Serverevents nichts, aber auch garnichts zu tun haben wollen und sich auch nach außen deutlich abzugrenzen versuchen. Aber wie gesagt, dafür müßte man mehr tun als Etten zu erweitern.

Ob jetzt pvp / pve oder sonst was irgendeinen Vorteil im Spiel gibt ... das ist mir völlig Schnuppe. Ich habe fast 20 Jahre aktiv pen&paper gespielt und kann nicht verstehen, wie viele in Itemgeilheit ersticken oder grün vor Neid werden, wenn irgendeine Klasse evtl. hier oder da Vorteile hat. Ob einer mit pvp Fleiß an eine Rüstung kommt, die ihm Vorteile in einer Instanz gibt ... völlig wumpe. Er muss auch nichts "leisten", sich nix "erarbeiten" oder sonst was. Hat er Spass am Spiel, vor allem dem gemeinsamen Spiel, darauf kommt es an. 

Darum, wenn alles netter Mix ist und sogar (Gott sei es gedankt) eine Trennung von pvp und pve existiert ist doch alles super. 

btw: ja die gute alte Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings fand ich Tactical Ops besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dhorwyn (17. Juni 2010)

Hm...ich hab zwar nie CS gespielt, da ich nicht so der Shooter-Fan bin, aber ich spiel liebend gerne PVP in MMOs, habe in WoW viele Monate mit PvP verbracht (aber auch viel PVE betrieben, Rang 11 gemacht, mit 2 anderen Chars noch Rang 10 riesen Zeitaufand kurzgesagt), hab das Warhammer-PvP anfangs sehr spaßig empfunden (bis es nervte dass einen so gut wie jede Klasse per Knockback in ne Lava oder von einer Brücke kicken konnte, und somit man als Melee je nach Map mehr Zeit fliegend als kämpfend verbrachte), war von AoC durchaus angetan, und hab auch zu zweit einige Nächte damit verbracht, gleichlevelige kleinere Gruppen zu finden und zu bekämpfen (kein Camping^^). 

Man könnte durchaus sagen ich bin einer der PvP liebt - ABER ich liebe auch HdRO, mag auch das Housing und Zierwerk recht gerne, allerdings ist beides für mich eher zweit, drittrangig.

Ich würde eher für einen PVP-Rang farmen als für ein Zierwerk, weil ich am liebsten das Herzstück eines MMOs nämlich die Charakterentwicklung betreibe, welches in Hdro auch durchaus durchs PvP möglich ist, allerdings in einer sozusagen Parallel-Welt, da es mir ausserhalb von Etten nix ausser einem Titel und einem kleinen Icon neben meinem Charakterportrait bringt - und wenn man wieder mal 65 geworden ist, und da vielleicht schon sein Moria-Set (fast) voll hat, und auch nochdazu den höheren Wert an Strahlen durch DG-Medaillons erreicht hat, kann sich der Charakter in Hdro leider einfach derzeit nicht mehr erweitern, es sei denn durch PvP. 

Und darauf finde ich läuft es hinaus: PvP bringt in Hdro nur was für PvP, und das find ich sehr gut, etwas was mir in WoW und anderen Spielen nie gefallen hat. In Warhammer war ja zu Releasezeiten zumindest, das Leveln über PvP schneller als durch Questen (ok, in einem PvP-Spiel auch durchaus angebracht), was ich auch total blöd fand.

Denn level aber sehr gerne, ist mit Instanzbesuchen meine liebeste Freude in einem Spiel, aber ich spiel halt auch gerne PVP und ich finds immer wieder schade dass man wenn man Hdro spielt ein zweites Spiel nebenher braucht um auch diesen Durst zu stillen. Nur Etten reichte mir lange nicht aus, wieder mal AoC reaktiviert, mal wieder Warhammer, um für ein paar Tage intensiv PvP zu betreiben. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist das wenig befriedigend weil ich am liebsten ausschliesslich Hdro spielen will (und seit nunmehr 6 Monaten auch keinen anderen Spieleaccount mehr reaktiviert habe, seitdem müssen Red Dead Revolver-Multiplayer und Konsorten auf der PS3 reichen).

Die Ettenöden sind einfach zu groß finde ich um den ganzen Tag über fliessendes PVP zu ermöglichen, von daher fände ich für die PVP-Interessierten einfach 2-3 Schlachtfelder in Form von Mützel-Maps ganz ansprechend. Etwas komprimierteres PVP, gerade in einem Spiel in dem wie gesagt schon von der Story her soviele Kämpfe (man denke ja nurmal an die ganzen kleineren Schlachten die nur am Rande in den Büchern/Filmen erwähnt werden) inkludiert sind, könnte man doch die eine oder andere auch mal im Spieler gegen Spieler-Modus laufen lassen.

In unserer Sippe hatten wir einige komplette Ettenverweigerer die sich dem Gruppenzwang gebeugt haben, gerade die mit mehreren 65ern, finden jetzt aber großen Spaß daran, weil sie dort ihr Monster leveln können, quasi wieder frische Charakter-Entwicklung betreiben können und nicht zum 6., 7., 8. oder gar 9. mal (meine Slots sind ja auch voll), die doch recht ähnliche (nicht ganz gleich durch die neuen Einsame Lande etc.^^) Entwicklung mitmachen müssen/dürfen/können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt eigentlich nur sagen:

PVP kann jedem Spaß machen, PVE auch dem eigentlich eher PVP ausgerichtetem und auch Zierwerk/Rollenspielelemente erfreuen PvPler genauso wie PVEler, und so abgrenzen würde ich es sowieso nicht. Ganz viele haben eben Spaß an beidem und würden es begrüßen, wenn das PVP von 5% auf vielleicht 10% Spielanteil wachsen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nicht immer gleich schreiend mit verschlossenen Augen wegläuft wenn sich die Themen Hdro und Pvp kreuzen und alle PVPler verteufeln. Damit meine ich nicht dich Kovacs, aber sowas findet oft in Hdro-Foren statt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (17. Juni 2010)

LOL ??? nur 1. Char pro Server?
Ja ne danke.. da verkaufe ich meinen Account bei eBay


----------



## Arandes (17. Juni 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> LOL ??? nur 1. Char pro Server?
> Ja ne danke.. da verkaufe ich meinen Account bei eBay




Euh... ja, mach das. Denn du kannst wohl weder vernünftig lesen noch schreiben - und hättest nichts in HdRO verloren.


----------



## dhorwyn (17. Juni 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> LOL ??? nur 1. Char pro Server?
> Ja ne danke.. da verkaufe ich meinen Account bei eBay



LOL ??? Nur 1 Satz gelesen und nichtmal den verstanden?
Ja ne danke...da schenk ich mir doch die F2Pfaq


----------



## Neduras79 (18. Juni 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> Hm...ich hab zwar nie CS gespielt, da ich nicht so der Shooter-Fan bin, aber ich spiel liebend gerne PVP in MMOs, habe in WoW viele Monate mit PvP verbracht (aber auch viel PVE betrieben, Rang 11 gemacht, mit 2 anderen Chars noch Rang 10 riesen Zeitaufand kurzgesagt), hab das Warhammer-PvP anfangs sehr spaßig empfunden (bis es nervte dass einen so gut wie jede Klasse per Knockback in ne Lava oder von einer Brücke kicken konnte, und somit man als Melee je nach Map mehr Zeit fliegend als kämpfend verbrachte), war von AoC durchaus angetan, und hab auch zu zweit einige Nächte damit verbracht, gleichlevelige kleinere Gruppen zu finden und zu bekämpfen (kein Camping^^).
> 
> Man könnte durchaus sagen ich bin einer der PvP liebt - ABER ich liebe auch HdRO, mag auch das Housing und Zierwerk recht gerne, allerdings ist beides für mich eher zweit, drittrangig.
> 
> ...



Seh ich genauso!

Bin auch immer auf beiden Seiten unterwegs gewesen. Raiden und PVP.
Als ich damals gehört habe das ein HdR Mmo raus kommen soll war ich total begeistert, und hab es mir dann auch gekauft und bis LV 45 gespielt.
Danach hab ich aber gemerkt das mir etwas die Zugfeder fehlt. Ich queste meine Char total gern durch tolle Gebiete mit viel Story und erfreue mich am entdecken...
Aber irgendwie wollte ich dann doch gern mal bissl meine tolle Rüssi an anderen Spielern ausprobieren :-)

Naja mein Fazit:

Denke ein klein wenig mehr PVP in Hdro wäre nicht schlecht! Es muss kein RVR wie in WAR sein, oder E-sport (Arena) wie in WOW, aber so kleine Scharmützel gegen andere Spieler würden schon Spaß machen und sicher auch paar Leute zu Hdro bringen. 


Storytechnisch wäre das sicher kein Problem.... ob ich nun gegen Npc Orks kämpfe oder gegen Spieler Orks..... ist doch egal!

Grüße


----------



## Enrico300 (19. Juni 2010)

Das heisst also ich bezahle 12,99 weiterhin und gelte als Vip, sonst ändert sich für mich garnichts und spiele das Spiel so wie immer?
Und dann gibt es noch das Free2Play Bezahlsystem?
Na wenn das kein cleverer Schachzug seitens Turbine ist, mehr Spieler zu locken, mehr Geld zu machen, natürlich nur wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe!!


----------



## Neduras79 (19. Juni 2010)

JA das stimmt.

Alle LT- Abos und 13eur Abos werden auf VIP umgestellt und erhalten für den Shop 500 Punkte pro Monat.

Alle die nicht zahlen wollen werden F2P oder Premium für die die schon ein Abo hatten und/oder eine Erweiterung gekauft haben.

Da ich Moria habe werd ich mir mal das Premium System anschauen und checken wie mich die Einschränkungen treffen!?!?!
DAs was ich dann noch haben will muss ich dann wohl dazu kaufen...z.B. mehr Goldkonto

Wenn ich Moria habe dann kann ich aber auch ohne zu zahlen auf LV 60 spielen in Moria???
Normal F2P ist ja nur bis 50 und nur die ersten paar Gebiete...

Grüße 

/edit:

Naja mehr Geld wird sich zeigen...
es werden sicher auch paar Leute durch das System ihr Abo kündigen.
Wenigspieler weil es sich f2p besser rechnet
Hardcorespieler weil evtl. ihre Gemeinschaft in Gefahr ist durch die F2P Neueinsteiger

mal abwarten


----------



## Noitan (27. Juni 2010)

Belogen Betrogen auf Übelste

So fühl ich mich durch die Umstellung auf FTP
Mir wird Geld aus der Tasche gezogen für ein Spiel das dann als es nur noch so vor sich hindümpelt als Free-to-Play
auf den Markt geworfen wird. Itemshops und Einkaufspunkte, arrgh Herr der Ringe als Totalabzocke.
Das ist ein Grund nie wieder zu spielen, das ist selbst ein Grund für mich einen Spielhersteller zu boykottieren.
Es gibt Grenzen des guten Geschmacks und das hier überschreitet sie ganz gewaltig.
Als Käufer eines Life-Time-Abos kommt das wie das zahnlose Grinsen eines bösartigen Teppichhändlers rüber.
Ich bin sicher damit ist auch der Nachschub an auch nur halbwegs erträglichem Material zu ende.
Aber schon das "Geh in den Wald und erfreue ein paar Bäume" war nur traurig.
Ein endloses Gefummel am Spiel, so kam mir die bisherige Update strategie vor.
Das einzige wirklich positive am Spiel, das Rollenspiel war etwas was ich selbst eingebracht habe,
der Rest war eine bittere Enttäuschung die nun die Krone bekommen hat.


----------



## Gfreeman (27. Juni 2010)

Noitan schrieb:


> Belogen Betrogen auf Übelste
> 
> So fühl ich mich durch die Umstellung auf FTP
> Mir wird Geld aus der Tasche gezogen für ein Spiel das dann als es nur noch so vor sich hindümpelt als Free-to-Play
> ...



Obwohl ich bisher eher zur HdRO-Fanboy Fraktion gehörte, kann ich Noitans Empfindungen nachvollziehen.

Mit dieser Praxis, zunächst ein LtA-Angebot für 110 Euro anzupreisen, um kurz danach diese F2P-Ankündigung an die Leute zu bringen, damit haben sie die Grenze des Guten Geschmacks überschritten. Meine Frau hatte sich auch noch schnell einen LtA besorgt, war danach ob dieser Dreistigkeit sowas von erzürnt, dass für sie HdRO seitdem gestorben ist und sie die 110 Euro quasi abgeschrieben hat. Mag ja sein, dass 110 Euro für einen LtA günstig sind und sich irgendwann amortisieren- aber diese Dreistigkeit, den Kunden nicht die freie Wahl zu ermöglichen, sondern diese durch Verschleierung von Tatsachen quasi fremdzubestimmen, hat etwas entwürdigendes an sich. Überhaupt bekleckert sich Turbine nicht mit Ruhm, wenn es darum geht, gegenüber ihren treuen Kunden offen zu legen, wohin die Reise führt.

Man mag über andere MMO's schimpfen (das mit den drei Buchstaben :-), aber hinsichtlich zukünftiger Aussichten weiss man da, woran man ist.

Ich für meinen Teil (da auch LtA-User) spiele das Spiel seitdem auch nur noch so nebenher, bis im Frühjahr 2011 Star Wars erscheint.

Mit Enedwaith, was ja angeblich im Herbst kommen soll, hätte Turbine die Chance, die Skeptiker zu besänftigen. Da Turbine bzw. Warner Bros zur Zeit aber eher dabei sind, ihre Hauptenergie in neuen Bezahlmodellen und dem Aufwärmen alter Inhalte (skalierbare Instanzen) zu investieren, wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass der Herbst der Bringer sein wird für die Unzufriedenen in unserer Community.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Krazel (27. Juni 2010)

nun meine meinung ist zwei geteilt ersteres freu ich mich wieder durch mittelerde zu wandeln und die frische auenland luft atmen zu können 
andererseits habe ich angst was mit meinem heissgeliebten rp server geschehen wird sie sollten dann aber bitte mehr gm´s einstellen damit die haupt rp orte immer einen aufpasser hat
müsste ja nicht schwer werden ohne denn rp zu versauen zb son arbeiter oder sonst was stehen bei fast jeden rp ort in denn ecken wegspawnen und rm beobachtet mal die spieler und bannt die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen oder wies mir am meisten gefallen würde auf belegear dürfen nur die die ALLE addons haben


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Juni 2010)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Obwohl ich bisher eher zur HdRO-Fanboy Fraktion gehörte, kann ich Noitans Empfindungen nachvollziehen.
> 
> Mit dieser Praxis, zunächst ein LtA-Angebot für 110 Euro anzupreisen, um kurz danach diese F2P-Ankündigung an die Leute zu bringen, damit haben sie die Grenze des Guten Geschmacks überschritten. Meine Frau hatte sich auch noch schnell einen LtA besorgt, war danach ob dieser Dreistigkeit sowas von erzürnt, dass für sie HdRO seitdem gestorben ist und sie die 110 Euro quasi abgeschrieben hat. Mag ja sein, dass 110 Euro für einen LtA günstig sind und sich irgendwann amortisieren- aber diese Dreistigkeit, den Kunden nicht die freie Wahl zu ermöglichen, sondern diese durch Verschleierung von Tatsachen quasi fremdzubestimmen, hat etwas entwürdigendes an sich. Überhaupt bekleckert sich Turbine nicht mit Ruhm, wenn es darum geht, gegenüber ihren treuen Kunden offen zu legen, wohin die Reise führt.
> 
> ...



Für LTA-Besitzer ändert sich doch überhaupt nichts - warum kapiert ihr das nicht? Wer ist nun bitte wodurch "betrogen" worden? Die F2P-Spieler sind derart mit Einschränkungen belegt, dass sie monatlich respektive einmalig so viele Punkte verbraten müssen, um auf den Funktionsumfang der LTA-User zu kommen, dass es kracht! "Verschleierung von Tatsachen", wenn ich das schon höre... das klingt genauso wie dieses belämmerte pseudojuristische Halbwissen zum Start von Age of Conan, wo die angefixten Papis keinen anderen Ausweg mehr sahen, ihrer persönlichen Frustration Luft zu machen, als lauthals "Betrug, Betrug!" zu brüllen. Wie man sich erinnert: das ging ein ganzes Jahr lang so, das Spiel reifte in der Zeit so überdurchschnittlich, dass die meisten Ärgernisse schon längst *gratis* beseitigt wurden. Der Status Quo hier erinnert mich nur zu stark an diese teutonische Hetz- und Meckerkultur in Situationen, wo man einfach nichts zu meckern hat. 

Und lieber Krazel, eine "RP-Polizei" wird es garantiert nicht geben. Man kann's auch übertreiben. Sicher, die Durchsetzung der Regeln auf Belegaer hat zum Leidwesen aller Spieler kontinuierlich nachgelassen, aber man löst diese Problematik nicht mit einen Bann, damit ist niemandem geholfen. Und Leute auszusperren, die nicht die Addons haben: tolle Ungleichbehandlung, da kann man ja gleich sagen: "du, du und du, eure Nase passt mir nicht, ihr wollt Monster spielen, also kusch kusch, runter vom Server" - mit Verlaub, das ist komplett behindert.


----------



## Liwanu (27. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube hier kapieren einige nicht die Aufregung anderer.
Ich selbst habe mir ein LTA für 110Euro geholt - und ja es ist NICHT wenig! Mit dem LTA konnte ich meine Zeit besser einteilen zum spielen, ohne den Hintergedanken zu haben, dass ich noch diesen Monat zeit habe.

Jetzt kommt es aber, warum es mich so aufregt. Als Free2Play spieler hätte HDRO für mich PERSÖNLICH auch gelangt! Jetzt hab ich aber erstmal 110 Euro gezahlt, da ich nicht wusste das es zum F2P wird. Naja, was solls für mich ist es eine Art Kundentäuschung, worüber sich mein Anwalt nun den Kopf zerbrechen darf.


----------



## Valinar (27. Juni 2010)

Ich seh das mit den günstigen LTAs vor der umstellung zu F2P und den tiefgreifenden veränderung mindestens als große verarsche.
Obs Betrug war darüber kann man sich sicherlich streiten aber die grenzen des guten geschmacks wurden da sicher überschritten denn so einige hätten sich das LTA nicht gekauft wenn sie die massiven veränderungen vorher gekannt hätten.
Sowas hätte ich zumindestens nicht von Turbine erwartet.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Juni 2010)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Naja, was solls für mich ist es eine Art Kundentäuschung, worüber sich mein Anwalt nun den Kopf zerbrechen darf.



Na dann lass mal hören wie es gelaufen ist. Bestimmt genau so super, wie alle angeblichen "Geschädigten" (juristischer Fachterminus, nicht falsch zu verstehen mit Anspielungen auf Suchtverhalten etc.) seinerzeit bei anderen MMO-Wehwehchen (angeblich) in Kanzleien aufgeschlagen sind, und um "Gerechtigkeit, ffs!" gewinselt haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joggie1980 (27. Juni 2010)

Also für alle die das ganze noch nicht verstanden haben !
Bei allen die ein LTA oder im monat bis lang ihre Gebühren zahlen ändert sich garnichts,ich wieder hole garnichts.Die sind VIP.
Es wird ja nur interessanter durch das sogenante free to play für die die nichts bezahlen wollen wie eine lange Trial version mit einschränkungen.
Macht euch doch nicht so ein Kopfzerbrechen ,daß ist doch nicht das erste mal das Codemaster/Turbin das so machen .Bis lang wahr das nie für die VIP´s zum nachrteil und für die freegamer sowieso nicht.


----------



## joggie1980 (27. Juni 2010)

Man sollte diese Diskussion schließen ,weil die Leute die hier rum jaulen können nicht lesen!!!!!!!

Man sollte sich genau auf der HP informieren,bitte Leute macht das doch ,habe ich auch getan.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juni 2010)

Ich wollts nochmal von Seite 3 wiederholen oder so: Ich hab' mein bestes gegeben, in großen feurigen Lettern Informationen unters volk zu bringen - aber gegen Ignoranz kann ich halt auch nichts tun. Ihr seid ja im "Lalala ich kann euch nicht hören"-Modus.

Das verbilligte LTA und dann die F2P-Information - das ist sicherlich ein Zug der sich nicht gehört. Aber es ist kein Betrug. 
 Ich glaube, es wäre möglicherweise erst dann betrug, wenn gesagt worden wäre "Ab jetzt kann jeder ohne bezahlen jeglichen spielcontent besitzen", weil das "geld abgreifen, dann den Kram aus dem Fenster schmeißen" wäre.

Das ist aber nicht geschehen. Aber... warum diskutieren wir überhaupt noch mit euch? Ich meine, Noitans beitrag trieft vor Galle, in meiner Vorstellung saß er schnaubendzitternt vorm PC als er das schrieb und biss danach in ein Kissen. Eigentlich gilt da der grundsatz "wir diskutieren nicht mit wutschnaubern" :O


----------



## Gfreeman (27. Juni 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich wollts nochmal von Seite 3 wiederholen oder so: Ich hab' mein bestes gegeben, in großen feurigen Lettern Informationen unters volk zu bringen - aber gegen Ignoranz kann ich halt auch nichts tun. Ihr seid ja im "Lalala ich kann euch nicht hören"-Modus.
> 
> Das verbilligte LTA und dann die F2P-Information - das ist sicherlich ein Zug der sich nicht gehört. Aber es ist kein Betrug.
> Ich glaube, es wäre möglicherweise erst dann betrug, wenn gesagt worden wäre "Ab jetzt kann jeder ohne bezahlen jeglichen spielcontent besitzen", weil das "geld abgreifen, dann den Kram aus dem Fenster schmeißen" wäre.
> ...



@Vetaro und Jogie1980 usw.

Eure Belehrungen sind sicher dahingehend gut gemeint, versucht Ihr doch, die HdRO-Community beisammen zu halten.

Dennoch: F2Play ist für viele eine wesentiche Veränderung in der Spielemechanik von HdRO. Von daher hat sich doch was geändert, trotz Eurer stereotypen Versuche, davon zu überzeugen, dass sich für LtA-Inhaber nichts wesentlich verändert hat.

Und auch ich zweifle zwischenzeitlich immer mehr daran, dass es gut gut war, kurz vor dem Release von Free 2 Play noch einen zweiten LtA zu kaufen. 

Durch diese Maßnahme ist für viele der "neuen" LtA-Inhaber ein Vertrauensbruch entstanden, zumindest für solche, die F2Play als eine allzu große Kommerzialisierung ihres Hobbys empfinden. 

Aber auch ich gebs auf, hier weiter zu argumentieren (wegen des Lalala-Igno-Modus der Gegenseite :-). Wollte mit meinem letzten Thread eigentlich nur Noitans recht geben.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Juni 2010)

Dann ist *dein* Vertrauen futsch, okay, schade für dich. Aber stell es nicht so dar, als ob irgendein nicht greifbarer Nachteil aus der Umstellung unmittelbar jeden Account betreffen wird - das ist schlicht und ergreifend die Unwahrheit. Die Auswirkungen sind vielseitig, aber gewiss nicht nachteilig für alle, die jetzt zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein Abonnement betreiben und / oder den Lifetime Access besitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellston1 (27. Juni 2010)

Ich befüchte halt das es dann vorbei ist mit der netten Community.


----------



## arcangel (27. Juni 2010)

Rellston1 schrieb:


> Ich befüchte halt das es dann vorbei ist mit der netten Community.



DAS liegt ja wohl auch immernoch mit an der derzeitigen Community selber, inwieweit sie das zulassen/unterstuetzen will. Wie schon so oft gesagt wurde, HDRO hat nichts was es fuer die uebliche F2P Klientel attraktiv machen wuerde, da es hier niemanden auch nnur ein kleines bisschen interessiert wie lang dein virtueller...... Bartwuchs... ist und wo du den protzig auf den virtuellen Tisch hauen kannst um der ImbaUeberRoxxor vom Server, HDRO, ach was, der ganzen Welt zu werden und mal den ganzen Opfern/Bobs/Noobs zeigen kannst was du fue ein Hengst bist, jedenfalls solange bis Mutti dich ins Bettchen schickt.


----------



## joggie1980 (27. Juni 2010)

es wird doch nur den neulingen eine schonks geboten die länger ist als wie die trial version von 14 tagen ,im prinzip ist das nichts anderes "großzügig gesagt",es wird keine lägenderen waffen oder rüssis zum kaufen geben .Die einzigsten die immer noch ihren vorteil haben das sind die die bezahlken VIP.


----------



## Vanier (27. Juni 2010)

Ich kann hier das ganze rumgeheule schon lange nicht mehr verstehen.
Und vorallem die Leute die gleich mit Rechtsbeistand was gegen die "abzocke"
unternehmen wollen. Ich hab auch erst mit entsetzen reagiert, als es kurz 
nach dem 110 € Angebot (bei dem ich Zugriff) hieß HdRO wird im Herbst kostenlos.

Dann hab ich mir das alles mal genauer rausgesucht, und muss nun sagen
ich bereue keinen Cent der 110 €. Auch wenn ich das nicht ganz in Ordnung
finde das Lifetime zu vergünstigen und erst nach einigen verkäufen das F2P
anzukündigen ( Ja ich weis andersherum wärs wohl oder übel unwirtschaftlicher gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Und die Ganzen leute die ja die Community unterziehen werden, werden 
denke ich auch nicht so knüppeldick kommen wie viele hier vermuten.
Der feste und nette Stamm der Community muss erhalten bleiben, und am besten
die F2P Neulinge freundlich empfangen, die meisen unfreudlichen
"Progamer" werden sich dann natürlich aussortieren.
Und wenn wir ehrlich sind trifft man auch heute schon ein paar seltsame,
oder gar unfreundliche gestalten.


Mein Fazit: Nicht weiter künstlich aufregen, sondern einfach abwarten
wurde ja schon mehrfach geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf dann in Mittelerde

Vanier


----------



## Nerezza (28. Juni 2010)

Vanier schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dann hab ich mir das alles mal genauer rausgesucht, und muss nun sagen
> ich bereue keinen Cent der 110 €. Auch wenn ich das nicht ganz in Ordnung
> ...



/sign

also ich kann dazu nur sagen, ich hab mir nach Bekanntwerden von "F2P" (wenn man es überhaupt so nennen sollte) ein LTA gekauft. Wenn man die Sache mal objektiv betrachtet, dann hat man sogar mehr Vorteile als das jetzt der Fall ist.

Ich bekomme jeden Monat 500 Punkte einfach so geschenkt und kann mich munter im "ItemShop" (wenn man ihn überhaupt so nennen sollte) austoben. Man weiß noch nicht was man sich alles im Itemshop kaufen kann, jedoch denke ich das es sich bei zusätzlichem Content (Für VIPs eh schon vorhanden), Zierwerk, Taten-Optimierung (weniger Metzeln / Tat), uvm.

Lotro lebt von seiner jetzigen Community und die Leute die durch F2P zum Spiel gelockt werden, werden nicht lange glücklich sein ohne die Erweiterungen usw. Die Eingrenzungen sind schon krass und ähneln in keinster Weise einem F2P-Prinzip.

Das was Vanier oben erwähnt hat stimmt. Viele Spieler reagieren über und hätten im Leben kein LTA gekauft, wieso auch? Wird doch alles umsonst. Um dieser Naivität vorzubeugen, wurde einfach vorher das Angebot rausgehauen, um den Unwissenden die Chance zu geben auch noch ein LTA zu erwerben, schließlich heulen genau diese Leute rum, wenn sich nach Ablauf des Angebots rausstellt, dass es sich gelohnt hätte eins zu erwerben.

Wenn man weiterhin so spielen möchte wie im Moment muss man eh 12,99€ jeden Monat abdrücken und solltet ihr vorhaben noch weiter zu spielen. Wieso kein LTA für 110€ was man in 9 Monaten raus hat. (Ab Herbst noch 500 Punkte die nicht beachtet sind)

Wie Vetaro auch schon gemerkt hat, gibt es viele Leute die einfach nur Überschriften lesen und dann meinen ihren Senf dazugeben zu müssen.

Einfach nicht beachten, nicht aufregen. Vetaro an dieser Stelle nochmal danke für die Zusammenfassungen und dein Bemühen die Community hier zu beruhigen =)

LG Nere


----------



## FrAkE (28. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wann genau das spiel zum F2P wird? =(

weil ich überelge seit wochen mir das spiel zu kaufen und hab jetzt gesehen das es kostenlos wird mit item shop

weiss jemand davon schon ein datum?


----------



## Nerezza (28. Juni 2010)

wieder so ein überschriften leser =)

also wenn du vor hast das spiel wirklich zu spielen dann kauf die die spiele. Um den Content, den du durch die spiele erhälst zu spielen musst du trotzdem bezahlen. Ob du jetzt die 10€ bezahlst für Schatten von Angmar oder ob du wartest, die ersten drei gebiete spielst und dir dann für 10€ den rest kaufst, sollte keinen elementaren unterschied darstellen.


----------



## Neduras79 (28. Juni 2010)

joggie1980 schrieb:


> Man sollte diese Diskussion schließen ,weil die Leute die hier rum jaulen können nicht lesen!!!!!!!
> 
> Man sollte sich genau auf der HP informieren,bitte Leute macht das doch ,habe ich auch getan.



Manche wollen es nicht verstehen das es 2 Seiten gibt...

Die einen kaufen ein LTA weil sie Vielspieler sind und es sich über nen langen Zeitraum rechnet...
Andere kaufen das LTA weil sie Wenigspieler sind und auch auf lange sicht nicht immer 13 eur zahlen wollen, aber diesen Spielern hätte evtl. der kommende F2P oder Premium Acc. auch gereicht und die fühlen sich halt jetzt verarscht.

Sicher wissen wir nicht wie sich Hdro im F2P anfühlen wird wenn ich z.b: nur noch 2 Gold horten kann, aber sicher wird es auch Spieler geben die damit zurecht kommen.

Die Hardcore Gamer brauchen nicht jammern weil sich für die echt nix ändert wenn sie VIP sind, aber Leute die eh nur einmal die Woche reinschauen wollten, kommen evtl. gut mit F2P zurecht.

Versteh sehr gut das sich etliche mit nem LTA aufregen drüber.... bin selber froh das ich keins gekauft hab.
Kann ja jetzt ab Herbst einfach so spielen... Mit meinem Moria Addon sogar bis LV 60! (0der?:-)

Grüße


----------



## Nerezza (28. Juni 2010)

Du hast ja min. Premium =)

auch wenn du nicht bezahlst, weil du schonmal bezahlt hast. Einfach mal die Liste durchgehen was VIP's von Premium-Usern unterscheidet.

Solltest du dich dann dazu entscheiden weiter die 12,99 zu zahlen dann wirst du VIP genau wie die LTA-Besitzer.

Ich hab mir mein LTA noch besorgt und ich weiß das ich noch viel spaß am Game haben werde =)


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. Juni 2010)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Manche wollen es nicht verstehen das es 2 Seiten gibt...
> [...]
> Andere kaufen das LTA weil sie Wenigspieler sind und auch auf lange sicht nicht immer 13 eur zahlen wollen, aber diesen Spielern hätte evtl. der kommende F2P oder Premium Acc. auch gereicht *und die fühlen sich halt jetzt verarscht.* [...]
> 
> Versteh sehr gut das sich etliche mit nem LTA aufregen drüber.... bin selber froh das ich keins gekauft hab.




Mit welcher Legitimation? Pass auf, hier nochmal ganz brühwarm, was der F2P-Spieler bekommt: 

Aufgaben-Packs: Ered Luin, Auenland, Breeland. Es können mehr erworben werden.
Chat: Begrenzt.
Eigenschaften: 1 oder 2 Felder pro Eigenschaftstyp. Es können mehr erworben werden.
Schicksalspunkte: Können verdient, aber nicht ausgegeben werden.
Monsterspiel: Nicht verfügbar.
usw. usw. etc. pp.

Du siehst, alleine dieser Auszug an Einschränkungen ist derart gravierend; der Mehrwert über den man im Shop per Credits alles "weg-ext" wird in der Summe erheblich höher sein als die aktuell 110€ für den LTA. Also, warum soll man sich verarscht fühlen? Für den absoluten Neueinsteiger ist F2P sicherlich bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt sehr attraktiv, aber für alle die jetzt schon länger spielen mit massiven Beschränkungen verbunden - egal ob Viel- oder Wenigspieler. da hat ein LTA deutlich mehr Vor- als Nachteile.


----------



## Füchtella (28. Juni 2010)

Huhu!

Neduras79 hat da, finde ich, einen guten Punkt.

Es gibt in HdRO ja recht unterschiedliche Spieler und entsprechend unterschiedliche Spielstile.
F2P trifft nun nicht alle gleich.

Für Leute wie mich, die viel spielen, also mützeln, instanzieren, twinken, aktiv an der Sippe und dem RP teilnehmen, ändert sich nicht viel.
Für uns ist daher unverständlich, wieso man sich bei F2P "betrogen" fühlen kann. Einfach, weil sich für uns nicht viel ändert.

Es gibt aber auch ganz andere Spieler, in meiner Sippe kenne ich einige solche:
Die spielen sehr intensiv, wenn ein neuer Kontend da ist. Zuletzt also, als Düsterwald erschien. Dann sind die 1-2 Monaten sehr viel online, zocken das alles in windeseile durch ... und fallen danach in ein Motivationsloch. Nen weiteren Monat hält Sippen-RP und gemeinsame Unternehmungen mit "langsameren" Spielern sie noch - aber dann kündigen kündigen die ihr Abo bis zum nächsten Addon, oder ber Wiedersehenswoche, oder zum nächsten Fest.
Einzig doof für sie ist, in der Zeit auch z.B. zu netten Sippentreffen oder so nicht kommen zu können, weil sie dafür dann ja gleich wieder den ganzen Monat zahlen müssten.
Und genau deshalb haben viele dieser Leute beim LTA zugegriffen, um eben auch zwischen ihren aktiven Phasen jederzeit reinschauen zu können, ohne 3 Stunden Sippen-RP gegen 13&#8364; abwägen zu müssen.

Und genau diese Leute fühlen sich nun etwas verarscht, weil sie das nämlich nach aktuellen Informationsstand auch ohne LTA, nämlich mit F2P gekonnt hätten.
Und deshalb haben sie das Gefühl, ihnen wurden grad 110&#8364; aus der Tasche getrickst.
Und so ganz unverständlich ist das nicht.

Die fairere Schiene wäre hier sicher gewesen, günstiges LTA und F2P gleichzeitig anzukündigen.
Ob da nun Schusseligkeit oder böse Absicht hintersteckt, darüber kann man nur spekulieren ... aber die feine englische Art war es so jedenfalls nicht.

Andererseits:
Nen richtig dicker Betrug und ein Fall für den Anwalt ist das - vermutlich - auch nicht. Denn der Leistungsumfang des LTA wird ja in keinster Weise beschnitten, im Gegenteil, er wird erweitert ... ich denke nicht, dass die angekündigten Klagen da von großem Erfolg gekrönt sein werden.

mfg


----------



## Nerezza (28. Juni 2010)

Was ist noch ergänzend sagen möchte, das F2P System ist sehr intelligent gewählt. Für die Spieler die eh spielen ändert sich nichts (bekommen sogar Vorteile zum jetzigen Stand).

Die Spieler, die durch das "F2P" gelockt werden und sich hier und da mal einloggen und bock auf mehr bekommen (wird vereinzelt auftreten) werden zunächst misstrauisch sein nicht die 12,99 bezahlen wollen und werden sich peu a peu zusätzlichen content erwerben ohne zu merken das sie mehr ausgeben. Ich beispielweise habe auch monatelang die monatliche gebühr bezahlt bis es mir zu blöd wurde und ich mit das LTA nun gekauft hab (nachdem ich weit mehr bezahlt hab als die 110€) ... Wenn sich das Spiel jetzt noch 9 Monate hält dann hab ichs raus und ich ärgere mich auch nicht darüber.

Jedem das seine, wer aber ein LTA kauft, sollte sich nicht beschweren das er verarscht wurde, da er ja keinen Nachteil erfährt, der vorher nicht auch schon dagewesen ist.


----------



## Sortus (28. Juni 2010)

Für mich war's das, ich habe bereits mein Abo letzten Monat gekündigt, da ich Gelegenheitsspieler bin und irgendwie nur schleppend weiter komme, will ich mir die "Schwemme" von Idioten nicht antun. Da habe ich besseres mit meiner Zeit zu tun.

Auch wenn alles anders wird als ich es mir vorstelle, für mich ist's damit vorbei.

Edit: Das große Problem was ich auch damit habe, jeder Account kostet durch Verwaltung, Speicherung, etc. Geld. dieses Geld wird aber durch viele F2P nutzer nicht wieder eingespielt. Das heißt es muss zwangsläufig Qualitativ eingespart, d.h. die Qualitative weiterführung ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr wirklich gegeben. Evtl. müssen sogar komplett neue Server installiert werden um die nicht bzw. geringfügig zahlende Kundschaft unter zu bringen.

Wie gesagt, vielleicht bin ich nur ein "Schwarzseher" aber ich beobachte das Treiben erstmal einige Monate aus der Ferne.


----------



## Nerezza (28. Juni 2010)

Jedem das seine =) einer geht, zwei neue kommen ...

thats life =P


----------



## Dweencore (28. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde es geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(sry für die Wort wahl xD)
Aber ich hoffe dass die Atmosphäre so bleibt , denn sonst kann ich nur sagen :'' Oh mein Gott und vor ein paar wochen habe ich Ja angeklickt''


----------



## joggie1980 (28. Juni 2010)

> Für mich war's das, ich habe bereits mein Abo letzten Monat gekündigt, da ich Gelegenheitsspieler bin und irgendwie nur schleppend weiter komme, will ich mir die "Schwemme" von Idioten nicht antun. Da habe ich besseres mit meiner Zeit zu tun.



Da kann ich nur sagen dann verstehst du das Spiel nicht ,auch als gelegenheits Spieler kann man schnell leveln.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (28. Juni 2010)

arcangel schrieb:


> DAS liegt ja wohl auch immernoch mit an der derzeitigen Community selber, inwieweit sie das zulassen/unterstuetzen will. Wie schon so oft gesagt wurde, HDRO hat nichts was es fuer die uebliche F2P Klientel attraktiv machen wuerde, da es hier niemanden auch nnur ein kleines bisschen interessiert wie lang dein virtueller...... Bartwuchs... ist und wo du den protzig auf den virtuellen Tisch hauen kannst um der ImbaUeberRoxxor vom Server, HDRO, ach was, der ganzen Welt zu werden und mal den ganzen Opfern/Bobs/Noobs zeigen kannst was du fue ein Hengst bist, jedenfalls solange bis Mutti dich ins Bettchen schickt.


Ich hab die letzten 2 Wochen in einem reinen F2P reingeschaut und würde sagen, daß die Community dort ähnlich freundlich und gesittet is wie hier. Es stören mich lediglich die ständigen Itemshop-Werbungen und bei der Überzahl der Namen von Chars und Gilden kräuseln sich nicht nur meine Fußnägel. Aber wie gesagt, kann ich bestimmte Vorurteile gegen die Com von F2P allgemein nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Haldimir (29. Juni 2010)

Jetzt muss ich mich kurz einmischen.
Ich lese hier über etliche Seiten eure Diskussionen und komme zu folgenden Fazit:

Ca. 60% der Leute heulen einfach rum und sind nicht informiert.
Ca. 30% der Leute haben sich informiert bringen es aber auch nicht richtig rüber.
Ca. 10% sind so schlau wie ich und halten sich einfach raus.
=> Alle reden aneinander vorbei.

So jetzt passt mal auf:
Ich denke mir wie doof kann man eigentlich sein, dass man einfach nicht begreifen kann, dass HdRo NICHT free2play wird?!
Schatten von Angmar wird free2play, die Testversion wird sozusagen nicht auf 14 Tage beschränkt, sondern auf 50 Level. Und selbst dann ist es nicht vernünftig spielbar! Alle reden immer nur von F2P, aber das ist so schwachsinnig, wenn man sich einfach mal informieren würde.
Aber anscheinend ist heulen erstmal wichtiger. Ach Leute, ich hasse euch so sehr.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juni 2010)

Ach, und inwiefern unterscheidet sich das, was du da geschrieben hast von dem, was ich seit Seite 1 immer wieder schreibe, also an welchem Punkt bist du da schlauer als ich? Vielleicht weil du uns anmeckerst und damit angibst, ein klügerer mensch zu sein als die anderen?


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (29. Juni 2010)

@Haldamir das sehe ich anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In welchen Stücken man jedes Fitzelchen der Erweiterungen über Euro hinzukauft, is einem selbst überlassen und sie sind in jeder Form F2P spielbar.


----------



## Kerodos (29. Juni 2010)

@Haldamir: Es wird einen Itemshop geben einen Vip pass usw. das einzige das keinem Free2play entspricht ist das man sich die addons kaufen muss.(ich mag keine Besserwisser)

 	So jetzt mal zu meiner eigenen Meinung ich finde die Änderung persöhnlich gut obwohl sie dann mehr auf Spieler wie mit dem namen wie lollolxDxD aufpassen müssen, da solche namen
 einfach nicht zu hdro passen(solche Namen passen eigentlich nirgens), und was meistens auch nerft bei F2Pspielen sind die dauernten Shopwerbungen.
 	Hoffentlich macht Turbine aus HdRo kein dahinvegetierendes F2PSpiel ohne Neuerungen außer neuen Shopangeboten.

 Eines würde mich noch interessieren wieviel wird eigentlich der Vippass kosten soviel wie ein jetztiges monatsabo oder weniger?


----------



## Haldimir (29. Juni 2010)

@ Vetaro
Mit dir rede ich nicht, aber das weißt du ja, auch wenn du mir trotzdem gerne antwortest. 

Und an den Rest:
NEIN, die Addons werden nicht kostenlos spielbar sein, wenn ihr nicht weiterhin monatlich zahlt. Nennt es ruhig solange VIP wie ihr wollt, es ist im Grunde nur ein Abo.
Aber ihr könnt gerne versuchen später nach Moria zu gehen und dann könnt ihr auch gerne so oft ihr wollt den Zugangscode schreien, da wird sich gar nichts öffnen.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juni 2010)

Ist kein Problem, ich rede trotzdem mit dir: Wenn du annimmst, dass VIP "im Grunde nur ein Abo" ist, liegst du richtig

 VIP *ist* ein Abo! VIP ist "Alles genauso wie es jetzt ist"!

Und: (das ist jetzt eine entwickleraussage, nicht meine behauptung) _Alles was man gekauft hat, darf man behalten_. Wenn man Schatten von Angmar und Moria als normaler User gekauft hat, dann hat man auch zugriff auf alle Quests darin. Auch wenn man kein Abo hat. Weil einem nämlich nichts weggenommen wird.

 Du bezahlst doch nicht zweimal für Moria (einmal als Addon, und einmal, wenn du es spielen möchtest, wärend du nicht VIP bist). Das würde doch keiner mitmachen.

Also: Du bist blöd, wir nicht.


----------



## Montoliou (29. Juni 2010)

Liebe HDROler,

so leid es mir für die ganzen Erbsenzähler unter uns tut. Wenn man mal von wirklichen Kleinigkeiten absieht, hat Haldimir recht. Das einzige was Abozahler dazu bekommen ist die Möglichkeit statt nur mit Schicksalspunkten mit noch anderen Punkten Verbesserungen zu kaufen die das Spiel leichter machen. Das ist aber seeeeeeeehr böse von Turbine.

Wenn Turbine es jetzt noch schafft die 3 Anfangsgebiete der F2Pler Chatmäßig von den anderen Gebieten zu trennen ist mir alles andere ehrlich gesagt so ziemlich egal.

Lieben Gruß

Monti

PS: @Vetaro: 



> Du bezahlst doch nicht zweimal für Moria (einmal als Addon, und einmal, wenn du es spielen möchtest, wärend du nicht VIP bist). Das würde doch keiner mitmachen.


Ich kann die Passage nicht finden in der das behauptet wird. Hilf mir bitte mal! Die Passage auf die Du Dich beziehst wird nur auf F2Pler bezogen. Richtig?


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juni 2010)

Hier die Behauptung, dass man als nicht-bezahlender Spieler der Moria besitzt nicht nach Moria kann: 





> Aber ihr könnt gerne versuchen später nach Moria zu gehen und dann könnt ihr auch gerne so oft ihr wollt den Zugangscode schreien, da wird sich gar nichts öffnen.



Hier die feststellung dass man als nicht-bezahlendet Spieler der Moria besitzt nach Moria kann:


> *Ich habe die Erweiterung "Die Minen von Moria" und/oder "Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds" erworben. Kann ich auf diesen Inhalt immer noch zugreifen? Werde ich meinen Runenbewahrer oder Hüter weiterspielen können? Was passiert, wenn ich mein Abonnement beende?*
> 
> Wenn das kostenlose HdRO verfügbar wird, könnt ihr auf den Inhalt und die Features jeder Erweiterung zugreifen, die ihr früher erworben habt. Als VIP oder Premium Spieler werden euch die Inhalte und Features dieser Erweiterungen vollständig zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Montoliou (29. Juni 2010)

Hi Vetaro,

okay.. Wenn ichs jetzt nochmal lese kann man es so verstehen wie Du. Ich hatte nur gedacht er meint es bezogen auf die F2Pler.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## joggie1980 (29. Juni 2010)

> Wenn das kostenlose HdRO verfügbar wird, könnt ihr auf den Inhalt und die Features jeder Erweiterung zugreifen, die ihr früher erworben habt. Als VIP oder Premium Spieler werden euch die Inhalte und Features dieser Erweiterungen vollständig zur Verfügung stehen.



Das heißt wenn man weiter zahlt darf man nach Moria und nicht wenn man nicht zahlt ,für alle die es falsch verstehen die addons bleiben man ist auch als Premium bzw.Vip Kunde gespeichert sollte da jetzt mal einer sein abo sagen wir monatlich nicht zahlen.Kann er auch nicht nach Moria aber trotzdem Die Schatten von Angmar spielen.Es ist quasi wie jetzt mit einem unterschied ,wenn man jetzt nicht zahlt kein spielen von LOTRO bei dem quasi free to play noch spiel bar mit einschränkungen.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juni 2010)

joggie1980 schrieb:


> Das heißt wenn man weiter zahlt darf man nach Moria und nicht wenn man nicht zahlt ,für alle die es falsch verstehen die addons bleiben man ist auch als Premium bzw.Vip Kunde gespeichert sollte da jetzt mal einer sein abo sagen wir monatlich nicht zahlen.Kann er auch nicht nach Moria aber trotzdem Die Schatten von Angmar spielen.Es ist quasi wie jetzt mit einem unterschied ,wenn man jetzt nicht zahlt kein spielen von LOTRO bei dem quasi free to play noch spiel bar mit einschränkungen.



Hör mal, ich kann kaum deine Sätze verstehen weil du an völlig verwirrenden Stellen Satzzeichen setzt, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir uns richtig verstehen.

Nach dem aktuellen Informationsstand sieht's so aus (ich hab das mal von Hand gesammelt):

*Wenn du bis jetzt das ganze Spiel gespielt hast (du besitzt die Vollversion + Moria + Düsterwald und auch das Abenteurerpaket), ab jetzt aber kein Abo mehr bezahlen möchtest, bekommst du*:


- 7 Charakterfelder
- Zugriff auf Runenbewahrer & Hüter
- Alle 5 Taschen
- Zugang zu allen Inhalten in Eriador, Moria und dem Düsterwald
- Unbegrenztes Gold
- Gemeinsamen Lagerraum

Du hast folgende Nachteile:

- Nur mittlere Priorität beim Einloggen ins Spiel
- Kein Monsterspiel
- "selbstverwalteter Kundendienst"
- Keine Kleiderkammer
- Keine Schicksalspunkte ausgeben
- Keine Ausruh-EP
- Keine 500 Turbine-Punkte pro Monat kostenlos
- Möglicherweise weniger Eigenschaften verfügbar (Informationen nicht klar)


----------



## joggie1980 (29. Juni 2010)

*Nein nicht ganz lese dir mal ganz genau die englische seite durch ,wenn das mit den vorteilen so wäre würden die miese machen wenn du nicht zahlst.
*
- 7 Charakterfelder  JA

- Zugriff auf Runenbewahrer & Hüter  JA

- Alle 5 Taschen Nein nur beim ABO

- Zugang zu allen Inhalten in Eriador, Moria und dem Düsterwald  eingeschränkt ABO

- Unbegrenztes Gold NEIN

- Gemeinsamen Lagerraum JA

*DU bist ja kein VIP.

Dann zählst du als free User wenn du nicht zahlst auch wenn du die Addons hast.*


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juni 2010)

> - Alle 5 Taschen Nein nur beim ABO
> 
> - Zugang zu allen Inhalten in Eriador, Moria und dem Düsterwald eingeschränkt ABO
> 
> - Unbegrenztes Gold NEIN






Alle 5 Taschen DOCH



> Wenn ich mich entscheide von VIP auf Premium Spieler abzustufen, was passiert dann mit meinen Inventar-Taschen?
> 
> Wenn ihr euch von VIP zu Premium Spieler abstuft, dann werdet ihr die Inventar-Taschen nicht verlieren, die ihr als VIP hattet. Weil ihr ein VIP wart, werdet ihr dem Taschen-Limit eines Premium Spielers nicht unterliegen..





 - Zugang zu allen Inhalten in Eriador, Moria und dem Düsterwald DOCH



> Ich habe die Erweiterung "Die Minen von Moria" und/oder "Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds" erworben. Kann ich auf diesen Inhalt immer noch zugreifen? Was passiert, wenn ich mein Abonnement beende?
> 
> Wenn das kostenlose HdRO verfügbar wird, könnt ihr auf den Inhalt und die Features jeder Erweiterung zugreifen, die ihr früher erworben habt. Als Premium Spieler werden euch die Inhalte und Features dieser Erweiterungen vollständig zur Verfügung stehen.



Einschränkung: Es ist nicht die Rede von Eriador, ich habe das nur des gesunden Menschenverstandes wegen mit einbezogen.



- Unbegrenztes Gold  DOCH



> Wenn ich mich entscheide von VIP auf Premium Spieler abzustufen, was passiert dann mit dem Gold, dass ich mir durch Spielen verdient habe? Werde ich dann standardmäßig das Gold verlieren, dass über das Limit von 5 Gold hinausgeht?
> 
> Wenn ihr euch von VIP zu Premium Spieler abstuft, dann werdet ihr das Gold nicht verlieren, das ihr durch spielen verdient habt. Weil ihr ein VIP wart, werdet ihr dem Gold Limit eines Premium Spielers nicht unterliegen



All diese Informationen stehen identisch auch in der UK-Englischen und der USA-Englischen FAQ, also erzähl mir nix.


----------



## Elrigh (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.lotro-eur...freetoplay/faq/

http://www.lotro-eur...reetoplay/info/

http://community.cod...ren-fragen.html

Vor allem letzter Thread ist für die, die es nicht gerafft haben beim lesen der ersten beiden Quellen.


*Wenn ich hier Dinge wiederhole, die Vetaro bereits gepostet hat, dann nur weil es immer noch Leute gibt, die ihm einfach nicht glauben. Vielleicht glaubt Ihrs, wenn ein zweiter erfahrener HdRO-Spieler seine Aussagen bestätigt und als Ergänzung mit den deutschen Quellen belegt:
*

Im Frage und Antwort-Thread und auch in der FAQ steht an mehr als einer Stelle klar und deutlich, dass die *Dinge, die man bereits erworben hat, nicht verloren gehen*, wenn man einen Spielerstatus wechselt. Es steht da so oft in beiden Quellen, dass ich mir erspare die Punkte aufzuzählen. Lest es nach, wenn Ihrs nicht glaubt.

Es steht ganz klar in der FAQ:



> _Seid ihr ein früherer Abonnent von HdRO? Habt ihr das Spiel in der Vergangenheit erworben aber nicht abonniert? Ich beiden Fällen werdet ihr automatisch zum Premium Spieler aufgewertet, wenn ihr zum Spielen zurückkommt._



Und als Ergänzung im Fragethread:


> Tarrance: "wer jemals Geld für das Spiel investiert hat (Abo oder durch LotRO-Punkte) wird niemals weniger als Premium sein.



Also, joggie1980, und alle, die es falsch verstanden haben:* Eine Abstufung vom VIP oder Premium Member zum Freien Spieler findet NICHT statt*. 
Die Abstufung von VIP zu PREMIUM wird in den Quellen sehr gut erklärt. Wer das Spiel bereits besitzt, einen Account angelegt und mindestens einmal eingeloggt hat und sei es nur aufgrund der freien 30 Tage, die mit dem Spiel kommen, wird bei der Umstellung Premium.

Ich denke ich weiß auch, wie man auf die Idee kommen könnte, das Premium = Abo ist. Als Letzter Punkt in der Liste der FAQ steht nämlich beim Premium: 





> _Voller Zugang für 30 Tage nach Erwerb von Punkten_


Das bezieht sich aber auf den *KUNDENDIENST*. Wer zu schnell oder schludrig liest, kann leicht zu dem Schluss kommen, nach 30 Tagen wäre wieder Schluss mit dem Premium und man würde wieder Freier Spieler werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dem ist nicht so - siehe oben!

Darüber hinaus kann jeder aufhören zu heulen, der ein aktives Abo hat und monatliche Gebühren zahlt. Denn die werden automatisch zu VIPlern und bleiben es, solange sie weiter Abogebühr zahlen (die sich nicht erhöht, siehe Quelle Punkt 12 & 15 und FAQ, Punkt 12). 

Beim neuen Abomodell heißt es: Wer damit aufhört, wird Premium Spieler und kann mit Einschränkungen weiterspielen. 
Beim jetzigen Abomodell heißt es: Wer nicht zahlt, der nicht spielt. 
Wenn DAS mal kein Vorteil des neuen Models ist.*

*Darüber hinaus ist ganz klar geklärt, dass man nicht zweimal für dieselbe Sache zahlen muss (ausser natürlich für Verbrauchsitems). Der Shop soll so konstruiert sein, dass man nicht aus Versehen Punkte für Dinge ausgeben kann, die man bereits erworben hat. Steht im Frage und Antwort-Thread, in dem Teil über den Shop.

*Abschließend an alle Vetarokritiker: Man mag über seine Umgangsformen denken was man will - aber wenn er von HdRO redet solltet Ihr zuhören, denn er hat Ahnung.
*
(Edit: Aus purer Nachtschichtlangeweile wichtige Dinge eingefärbt.)*
*


----------



## dhorwyn (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal eine kleine rein hypothetische Kostenrechnung aufgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Monat 1 Free User*
Spielt in maximal einer Woche das Startgebiet durch, was wird er wohl nun machen, hört auf oder kauft sich ein Questpack und ist damit schon beim 
*Monat 1 Premium User*
Angenommen er hat sich gleich alle Questpacks bis Eregion gekauft, und hat gebietsmäßig alles offen wie ein jetziger Abo/LTA-Kunde, womit geht&#8217;s weiter?

 Twinks? Als Premium-Kunde mit 3 Stück erst mal ausreichend. 

 1 oder 2 Slots pro Tugenden? Tangiert den Anfänger vielleicht auch noch nicht so

 5g Limit &#8211; im ersten Monat vielleicht auch noch nicht so DAS Thema.

 Handwerksgilde limitiert (wie, weiß man wohl noch nicht), erst mal vielleicht auch nicht das wichtigste

 Monsterplay ? Im ersten Monat vielleicht auch nicht gerade die Priorität


 Nur 3 Taschenplätze: Wird man sich wohl freikaufen. 

 Er/Sie wird wohl erst mal leveln, und das funktioniert erst mal ganz gut, man kann sich mit 35 sein Pferd kaufen, danach weiter sparen aufs kleine Haus. 

 Angenommen man ist nach dem ersten Monat, gerade als Anfänger, noch nicht 50, weil er auch keinen Ruhe-Bonus erhält als Nicht-VIP und kommt nun zu

*Monat 2:*
Alle Features wie in Monat 1 &#8211; will sich aber jetzt mal die Tugenden-Slots kaufen.
*Monat 3:*
Moria steht vor der Tür, kauft sich das Addon, und das Goldlimit weg, weil er mittlerweile wieder an die 5g-Schwelle kratzt. Ausserdem kauft er sich noch das Handwerksgilden-Limit weg.

 Es levelt sich weiterhin ganz gut, hat nur mittlerweile einen Twink mit dem er sich den gemeinsamen Lagerplatz teilen möchte, kauft sich diesen.

*Monat 4:*
Ist nun kurz vor Düsterwald, kauft sich dieses auch, und levelt erst mal auf 65. Ihm/Ihr gefallen Scharmützel so gut, dass er sich die restlichen freikauft. 
*Monat 5:*
Möchte nun auch Monsterplay betreiben, den unlimitierten Chat nützen, usw. und wir Abonnent.


*Kosten*
 Wie alles in diesem Post, rein hypothetisch gesehen, mal nun die Rechnung mit angenommenen Preisen, die sicherlich niedriger/höher ausfallen werden, zusätzlich wird er aber auch Punkte sammeln gegen die er/sie sich vielleicht auch einiges davon frei schalten kann ohne Bares auszulegen.

*Monat 1:*
Questpacks: 9 Euro (3 Questpacks zu 3 Euro hab ich mal geschätzt, da Schatten von Angmar derzeit ca. 10 Euro kostet, und die Gebiete ja nicht die einzige Limitation darstellen.
2 Taschenplätze: 6 Euro (3 Euro pro Tasche ist sicherlich überteuert)

 Insgesamt wohl rund 15 Euro

*Monat 2:*
Kauft sich Tugendenslots, ich nehm mal noch mal 5 Euro an, dabei bleibts für Monat 2 auch.
*Monat 3:*
Moria-Addon 20 Euro 
Goldlimit: 5 Euro 
Gildenlimit: 3 Euro
Gemeinsamer Lagerplatz: 3 Euro

 Gesamt: 31 Euro

*Monat 4:*
Düsterwald-Addon: 20 Euro
5 Scharmützel: 6 Euro

*Ab Monat 5*: 13 Euro monatlich, damit er die restlichen Vorzüge nutzen kann.


*Insgesamt Kosten für 4 Monate: 77 Euro* für den Premiumuser

*Abokosten für 4 Monate: 52 Euro + Moria&Düsterwald: 40 Euro = 92 Euro*

*Punkte für 4 Monate = 2000 angenommen die reichen für Düsterwald -20 Euro = 72 Euro für 4 Monate + Addons mit Abo. 
*


 Beide Preise würden also etwa auf einer Linie liegen, geht man davon aus dass meine Preise zum Teil doch etwas teuer sind, sind die 5 Euro vielleicht schnell eingespart und man kommt in etwa auch auf die 72 Euro die man auch mit Abo und Addons gezahlt hätte.

Somit könnten Premium und VIP-Spieler durchaus für den selben Inhalt bis Level 65 (nur halt anders getimed) den selben Betrag zahlen und die 500 monatlichen Punkte bleiben halt mit einigen kleinen anderen Vorzügen der "Stammkunden"-Vorteil. 

Ich finde diese Berechnung mit +/- ein paar Euro durchaus realistisch und auf jeden Fall auch nachvollziehbar, so wird im Grunde kein Modell arg benach oder übervorteilt, und im Endeffekt zahlt jeder der Spieler gleich viel bis er 65 ist. Der Abonnent (im Falle dass er seine Punkte in Düsterwald investiert hat) hat somit eigentlich auch erst im fünften Monat mit den folgenden Punkten dann den Vorteil gegenüber dem der weiterhin Premium bleibt - natürlich auch Monsterplay und andere Vorteile die sich nicht wegkaufen lassen, ausser durchs Abo.


----------



## japsee (30. Juni 2010)

bin begeisterter hdro-zocker und gerat nun ERSTMAL auch gar nich in panik (auch wenn ich das im allerersten moment schon bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). problem seh ich halt darin, dass sowas einfach in die falsche richtung geht... wer weiss, was da die (hoffentlich) näxten jahre noch nachkommt?!?! hab jedoch eh bald mein lta drinne und daher wärs mir FAST egal (natürlich nich wirklich)... . und zu dem gezeter, bei wow (auch FRÜHER begeistert gezockt) itemabfrage vor inis und schw...vergleiche: war früher mal auch nich so. hoffe natürlich, dass des nie vorkommt, aber wer weiss (geht ja mit "was, du hast die und die hoffnungsmünzen nich dabei?! ohjeohje" schon los).
kann nur raten, schaun wir doch erstmal was GENAU passiert und dann könn ma ja immer noch meckern


----------



## Vetaro (30. Juni 2010)

Ähm.

Hoffnungsmünzen sind seit Buch 8 (oder so), im Kampf gegen Mordirith, notwendig.
Der war beim Launch des Spiels bereits implementiert.


----------



## Elrigh (30. Juni 2010)

Es kommt immer drauf an, mit welchen Leuten man unterwegs ist. Wenn ich mit der Sippe gehe, hab ich immer einen Vorrat an Mampf, Münzen und Tränken dabei. Bei der Herstellung werd ich von der Sippe mit Materialien unterstützt, brech mir also absolut keinen Zacken vom Helm ab, wenn ich jemandem was abgebe, der nix dabei hat. Es war auch noch nie ein Problem mit Randoms zu gehen und sich dabei ein bisserl auszutauschen. Natürlich sind anständige Spieler dabei, die den Rest eines 20er Stacks Moraltränke (Krafttränke, Bufffood usw) zurück geben, bei Raidende und es gibt halt auch solche, die sich nach einem Wipe oder auch so nach ner Viertelstunde gaaanz plötzlich verabschieden müssen und mitnehmen, was man ihnen gab.
Aber generell hab ich selten mit habgierigen Egomanen zu tun und fast immer mit anständigen Leuten, die teilen, was sie haben. DAS ist im Sinne der freien Völker.

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich auf Belegaer spiele. Dort besteht die Community immer noch zum Großteil aus anständigen Leuten. Aber überall gibts Ausnahmen.

Die andere Seite ist die: Ich würde als Raidleiter von meinen Leuten nicht mehr oder weniger verlangen, als dass sie 100% geben. Dazu gehören auch Buffsachen und Heiltränke.
Ich verlange NICHT, dass jeder eine ausgelevelte 65er 2. ZA Waffe hat oder mehr Rüstung/Strahlen/wasauchimmer als unbedingt erforderlich ist um in der Ini zu bestehen. Als Raidleiter geb ich mir Mühe, niemandem die Schuld zu geben, wenn mal ein Wipe passiert. Es gibt dann keine Schelte und ich putz niemanden runter - aber ich erkläre den Leuten sachlich und ehrlich, was schief gelaufen ist. Und ich erwarte im Gegenzug dafür, dass der, der Mist gebaut hat, auch aufzeigt was passiert ist, wenns nicht klar auf der Hand liegt.

Raidleiter sind - wie vor Kurzem durch Studien festgestellt - wie Top-Manager oder Generäle auf dem Schlachtfeld. Manche sind hart und skrupellos, Verluste sind egal und nur Resultate zählen. Anderen ist das Team wichtig und das niemand auf der Strecke bleibt.

Mit dem Wechsel zum F2P und den skalierbaren Inis im Classic kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man öfter das Problem hat auf Leute zu stoßen, die gar kein oder kein optimales Bufffood oder Tränke dabei haben. Vielleicht kosts mich dann ein paar Silber mehr mit denen in eine Ini zu gehen, aber deshalb scheue ich es nicht. Als erfahrener Spieler sehe ich es auch irgendwo als meine Aufgabe an, Frischlingen mit Rat und Tat beizustehen. Nur so kriegt man meiner Meinung nach im Endgame Mitspieler, denen man nicht alles von der Pikenspitze an erklären muss...


----------



## japsee (1. Juli 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ähm.
> 
> Hoffnungsmünzen sind seit Buch 8 (oder so), im Kampf gegen Mordirith, notwendig.
> Der war beim Launch des Spiels bereits implementiert.


okayokay... muss gestehen, dass ich nich wusste, dass sie wirklich NOTWENDIG sind, is ja auch nich mir selber passiert, also nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcangel (1. Juli 2010)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Es kommt immer drauf an, mit welchen Leuten man unterwegs ist. Wenn ich mit der Sippe gehe, hab ich immer einen Vorrat an Mampf, Münzen und Tränken dabei. Bei der Herstellung werd ich von der Sippe mit Materialien unterstützt, brech mir also absolut keinen Zacken vom Helm ab, wenn ich jemandem was abgebe, der nix dabei hat. Es war auch noch nie ein Problem mit Randoms zu gehen und sich dabei ein bisserl auszutauschen. Natürlich sind anständige Spieler dabei, die den Rest eines 20er Stacks Moraltränke (Krafttränke, Bufffood usw) zurück geben, bei Raidende und es gibt halt auch solche, die sich nach einem Wipe oder auch so nach ner Viertelstunde gaaanz plötzlich verabschieden müssen und mitnehmen, was man ihnen gab.
> Aber generell hab ich selten mit habgierigen Egomanen zu tun und fast immer mit anständigen Leuten, die teilen, was sie haben. DAS ist im Sinne der freien Völker.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich auf Belegaer spiele. Dort besteht die Community immer noch zum Großteil aus anständigen Leuten. Aber überall gibts Ausnahmen.
> ...



sowas von /sign


----------



## Terlian (3. Juli 2010)

Also, sehe ich das richtig wenn ich das "Gesamtangebot für die Erweiterung" kaufe, auch in Zukunft dann meine 7 Charakter mit allen Taschen weiter spielen kann, und diese dann nicht mit der Umstellung nochmals "frei kaufen" muss, bzw. kann man sich mit dem "Abenteuerbündel" mehr als 2 weitere Charakterfelder kaufen und diese auch nach der Umstellung weiter benutzen?

Irgendwie scheinen da ja die Meinungen auseinander zu gehen, und wenn ich nur nach dieser Tabelle gehe, scheint man ja doch die Sachen nach der Umstellung nochmals kaufen zu müssen...

Dann noch etwas anderes, habe die Golderversion gekauft, und frage mich ob das Bree Pferd für immer ist, oder verschwindet das auch wie das Hufeisen nach einmaliger Benutzung?

Zum Schluss, LTAs gibt es nun ja auch keine mehr, ist da nochmal was geplant oder war es das?


----------



## Vetaro (3. Juli 2010)

du musst nichts doppelt bezahlen. Was du besitzt, besitzt du.

Wenn du Moria hast, bekommst du +2 charakterfelder.
Wenn du das abenteuerpack hast, bekommst du nochmal +2.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (4. Juli 2010)

Ihr Herr der Ringe Online-Spieler könne einem echt Leid tun =(......

Aber ich meine mal hier im Forum auf die Frage, wie es mit der Community ausehe, gelesen zu haben, dass ihr in der Lage seid "Roxxor-Kiddies" ziemlich schnell von der Bildfläche verschwinden zu lassen (durch Ignorieren, Nicht-Einladen in Gruppen etc.).

Ich hoffe für euch, dass euch dies auch bei einer (eventuell) größeren Menge an Roxxor-Kiddies bewerkstelligen könnt und so dieses Spiel rettet.

Es ist der falsche Lösungsansatz, wenn ihr, die ihr euch benehmen und artikulieren könnt, von den Servern verschwindet. Bleibt bei diesem Spiel! Je mehr das Spiel von seiner anständigen Community behält, desto weniger schlimm wird's, wenn das Spiel F2P wird!

In diesem Sinne alles Gute und viel Glück,

euer MasterOfPuppets aka Rabenfeder

PS: Kiddy ist für mich ein Mensch, dessen geistige Reife die eines 7-Jährigen noch nicht überschritten hat. Ob dieser Mensch in Wirklichkeit 12, 16 oder 24 Jahre alt ist, ist mir egal.


----------

